# Mephedrone Megathread



## Baron_Greenbck

Has anyone bought any of these before?? Im fancying giving them a blast and might purchase some later today after reading some good reports on mephedrone......

so........

1. Are they anygood?

2. Do they actually contain Mephedrone??

3. If so, do they contain enough in each capsule to get decent effects (200-240mg per cap)???

4. Are these worth the money (£54 - 16 caps)????? 

Cheers


----------



## Vivian

why not just buy some mephedrone powder?


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Thats what i was attempting to get at with question 4.

Because if these are pure mephedrone they work out cheaper.


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

I'd give it a miss, untested stimulants ftl.


----------



## Vivian

I would go with pure mephedrone powder as you know what your getting with that. You can pick it up for around £10/£15 a gram so it works out cheaper by my calculations.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Yeah if thats the price, it does work out cheaper.


----------



## parttime crackhead

what is mephedrone?? lol


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

A stimulant that in the reports ive read today has more euphoria than MDMA with relatively no comedown, sounds like my kinda thing..........

Im not taking this as gospel untill ive tried it for myself, which hopefully will be in the next fortnight.

heres one trip report i read today.....

http://www.mephedrone.com/experiences/index.html


----------



## Tryptamite

Sounds great. But that experience sounds a little too good to be true.


----------



## AuraithX

Most people I've spoken to prefer it over MDMA.


----------



## parttime crackhead

sounds good, i would b interested to hear ur views on it, might order some. it was pretty easy to find


----------



## Spikester

I've had *the proprietary branded capsule* on a few occasions. I prefer MDMA, but these do pack a serious punch! Orally one capsule provides a pretty strong come up but lasts at most a couple of hours before dissapearing into mild residual stimulation.

Snorted it's pretty good. Nice big woosh on the way up and a very euphoric chatty high, doesn't last long and is pretty moreish. Bloody stinks too...I struggle to snort this anymore afte a paticularly heavy weekend.


----------



## Treacle

I certainly want to try this, from what I've read. Let's hope it's better than methylone. Not that methylone is really bad. It's just not as good as I hoped.


----------



## BeefcaKez

is it any more stimulating than mdma?


----------



## BeefcaKez

if it is i wouldnt take it stimulants play hell with my body these days


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

20 of these bad boys arrived today, 2 gram of methylone tomorrow. Ill report back my findings after Saturday.


----------



## Na Boa

*Mephedrone Capsule Questions - Don't Worry, no sources*

Hello, bluelight, people.

I've finally got sick of the crappy pills doing the rounds in my area and have shelled out for some *capsules*, having done a bit of net research and come across mostly good reviews.

Unfortunately, I'm not really 100% au fait with the science side of these things so was wondering if any of you can offer some advice regarding a couple of things:

Firstly, I'll most likely be taking these things on Friday night at a club. As it's my birthday celebration, I'll be going to the pub straight from work with colleagues and then out to the club with some none-work mates. It's likely that my colleagues will want to buy me a few drinks as it's my birthday and I don't want to seem rude by turning them down, plus some of them are quite straight laced so I don't want to have to say that I'm not drinking as I'm planning on taking some mephedrone later on that evening. Does anyone know how much of a good idea it is to mix these with booze? Or should I just avoid that altogether?

Secondly, there is a farily good chance that some of my mates will have some half decent pills or some crystal and will be dishing it out. Is it a bad idea to mix the *capsules* with MDMA?

And finally, does anyone know how reliable the *capsules* people are delivery wise? 

Any advice would be extremely gratefully appreciated,
Cheers.


----------



## Treacle

To be fair, not a lot is known about it. I would imagine that drinking on it would be fine, as it is with similar chemicals (MDMA and methylone). Just don't go overboard, or you might kill the buzz, or it might make you throw up. I reckon there is probably an increased risk of serotonin syndrome, from mixing it with MDMA, but I don't think anyone really knows. Just keep your doses low, and see how it affects you. You can always top up later, as mephedrone isn't supposed to last too long. Have fun! I'm trying it soon.


----------



## 4-OH

MDMA is apparently shite with Mephedrone, just stick with one or the other.

Enjoy yourself! (try snorting a 150mg line, you'll be in heaven!)


----------



## Wakarimasen

So just to clarify, the *capsules* are definitely mephedrone? The ingredients aren't listed.


----------



## tribal girl

There's another thread on this, might be worth a read.

www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=390041


----------



## Urbain

Baron_Greenbck said:
			
		

> 20 of these bad boys arrived today, 2 gram of methylone tomorrow. Ill report back my findings after Saturday.



Please do, i'd love to hear your opinion as im so sick of trying (and failing), to source anything MDMA of late, if this shit is readily available and a safe substance, im there with bells on.


----------



## tribal girl

^I seem to recall him enjoying it.


----------



## Urbain

Aha.

Did he post his trip? The anyalstic skeptic in me requires more elaboration.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Indeed, please tell us your experience(s)!


----------



## tribal girl

No, I think it was in one of the Friday threads, or maybe the gibbering thread.

Sorry, can't remember exactly.


----------



## Urbain

No worries Tribe.

http://www.mephedrone.com/experiences/index.html - That kind of sold it for me.


----------



## felix

2 mephedrone threads merged.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Enjoy yourself! (try snorting a 150mg line, you'll be in heaven!)



What, literally?


----------



## Urbain

Karaboudjan said:
			
		

> I have no interest in new and rare stimulants. I'd prefer to stick to (admittedly, street) amphetamine as its effects (if pure) are better known and understood. Still, a little bit of dodgy synthesis could give me rectal prolapses on a daily basis (usually saved for the weekend) and a weakened bladder and brain bleeds and similarly thrilling medical conditions but who cares when I can stay up for hours on end watching TV?!



Understandable, but im in the situation where I cant source anything on the street, so if I can get as close to the real deal on the net, fuck it. It saves me the hassle on going to a club and spotting out disco pupil randoms to accost.

That, and I dont have to worry about getting bunk pills..


----------



## Treacle

Apart from the fact that this is a very new drug, can anyone tell me why not to try it? Has anyone died off it? I'm very close to ordering some, before it becomes illegal.


----------



## 4-OH

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> What, literally?



Well the pain might lead you to believe you are..


----------



## abrad84

Treacle said:
			
		

> Has anyone died off it?



It has been implicated in at least one death though without any toxicology results it is unclear whether it was the cause.


----------



## fastandbulbous

In the thread in ADD, I voice an (ubsubstantiated) opinion that I got a feeling that there was something dodgy about this chemical -I thought it was that it's be an agonist at the 5HT2b receptor, which basically means it's a possible candidate for causing pulmonary hypertension (a sometimes fatal condition that was discoverd to be induced in people using a mixture of fenfluramine & phentermine for appetite supression).

Be aware though that the symptoms described in the fatality are much more reminiscent of something like hyperthermia


----------



## Ismene

He was frothing at the mouth too - could it have been rabies?


----------



## Na Boa

Cheers for the responses, people. 

Having read around a little bit more I was a bit wary of taking the mephedrone as not a lot seems to be known about it. I hit the pub after work, had 4 pints of Stella, some food, went back to mine, drank more lager, listened to some music, went to the pub, had a can of Red Stripe, dropped 1.5 pills my mate had brought down from Manchester around midnight (white hearts which turned out to be reasonably good, not stupidly strong but clean and quite a nice dose of MD) and drank a few more bottles of beer at the club. Danced for a couple of hours and shot the shit with people till around 3 o'clock, at which point my pill high was waning so me and a mate decided to have 1 *of a proprietary branded capsule* each. 

Now, as I've explained, by this point I had drank a fair bit of booze and had 1.5 pills so I'm not sure to what extent that contributed to the effects or may have clouded my judgment but I have to say that *the proprietary branded capsule* seemed very good: nice come up, euphoric high, blurred vision, talking nonsense for about 15 minutes whilst coming up strong, gurning away like a fool and stayed feeling nice till about 6 in the morning when i went to bed. In short, it reminded me of what it used to be like taking a nice pill when I first started. It was certainly a much stronger high than the pills we'd had, so I'd reccomend it if you can't find good doobs but still would prefer a pill experience to crystal. Only downsides were the price and the fact that I found it much harder to sleep than off street pills. The comedown really wasn't too harsh although, it's hard to tell as I'd had normal pills too plus a fair bit to drink so couldn't necessarily judge what was what.


----------



## Treacle

I'm certainly trying these soon. Fuck it if there's not a lot of history known. That's part of the fun in taking a research chemical. I'd love to be able to say 'I took mephedrone, when it was new, before it got banned', if it explodes as the 'new E', which I reckon it just might.


----------



## hoptis

I've been hearing a lot about these, anyone who's tried the Neodoves/sub-cocas able to offer a comparison?


----------



## parttime crackhead

im gonna get some of this stuff as soon as theres some cash in the bank. sounds pretty good to me & as treacle said id like to take the stuff before it gets banned.


----------



## Mona Lisa

hoptis said:
			
		

> I've been hearing a lot about these, anyone who's tried the Neodoves/sub-cocas able to offer a comparison?


Found them more similar to the Spirits than either Neodoves or Sub Coca.

They're a short-lived but fairly intense high.  Lots of euphoria though not particular empathic.  They're nice but not THAT big a deal.


----------



## discopupils

Just ordered a gram of mephedrone.
Hoping to hear a report before it arrives


----------



## tribal girl

I keep reading the title of this thread as 'Bublé luv', as in Michael Bublé.

It's most annoying.


----------



## The_Idler

i like mephedrone.

at the price you posted, if the caps have 200mg, they are more expensive than powder.
if the have 240mg, they are cheaper.


so its a close one,
but i always buy pure powder, GBP15/gramme


----------



## TheSpade

What's the general consensus then, is it better than MDMA?


----------



## tribal girl

^What do _you_ care?.


----------



## TheSpade

Just out of interest really.


----------



## Mona Lisa

They're over-rated in my opinion.


----------



## The_Idler

not as good as Molly, but at half the price.....



Methylone, i find similar to MDMA.

Mephedrone is more pure a stim/speedy euphoriant


----------



## Aros2k

The_Idler said:
			
		

> not as good as Molly, but at half the price.....
> 
> 
> 
> Methylone, i find similar to MDMA.
> 
> Mephedrone is more pure a stim/speedy euphoriant


 

idler, idler, idler... u were telling me ud never touch chems not so long ago


----------



## TheSpade

Methylone was majorly dissapointing for me. I expected so much more.


----------



## discopupils

I am one of those people that prefers mephedrone to MDMA.
I'm coming down off of my first time on it right now and I'm very impressed.
MDMA was always a lethargic, downer-type drug for me, and not the dance drug I always wanted it to be.
Mephedrone gives you that speedy rush and a load of energy whilst also having a touch of that serotonergic "rolling" feeling. Granted not as euphoric or as loved-up but it still does have those qualities.
Feel a bit sick on the come-up though, and don't try and snort it unless your sinuses are lined with titanium.


----------



## TheSpade

A speedy rush with MDMA like qualities sounds quite good as nice as MDMA can be for me it's the same, it just mongs me out and drains my energy. I can't find the stamina to stand up let alone dance on it. No good for clubs.


----------



## Treacle

^Too true. Speed for clubbing. Or both. Or speed, G and MDMA. I did have to be reminded not to roll around gurning, on the floor, last time, however.


----------



## The_Idler

Aros2k said:
			
		

> idler, idler, idler... u were telling me ud never touch chems not so long ago



yes and i have to say, i dont think i can see myself using this mephedrone often.

After repeated use (3+ times in a session),
it dehydrates me to the point of feeling filthy.


Good for working though,
and basically no comedown if you don't redose.

_If_ you can convince yourself not to redose. =P


----------



## discopupils

It is very fiendish. Apart from the first time I did it, "just one little line" does seem to end up being half the bag and staying up until 3 in the morning practically pissing myself with euphoria. This is quite unlike me, I'm usually quite willpowered.

I can't see how it would be good for working, the blurred vision of MDMA is definitely present, I usually have to put my face around 2 inches away from the computer screen to read lengthy paragraphs.

The comedown from repeated dosages is quite bad though. Just like the effects, it's a cross between an MDMA and a run-of-the-mill stim hangover, however not as bad as the hangover from MDMA _and_ speed. Snorting over around a third of a gram will leave you with a blocked nose the next day as well.

Don't be fooled about the rumours that it's impossible to get a comedown off this stuff, especially when combined with sleep deprivation. The major downside is the jaw tension, I had devastating gurn injuries after my first half-gram session. I still love it though, possibly more than any other drug.


----------



## Treacle

I fully believe that it causes a comedown. Anything that releases serotonin in the same magnitude as MDMA will cause a crash.


----------



## El Cubano Poco

Yummy...(post quota filling nonsence)


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

I got 10g of the stuff last week, me and 2 others sniffed a gram each (the fiending took over) and my head was absolutely clattered afterwards. I didnt think it was as strong as *the proprietary branded capsule* though, this could of been because we sniffed it instead of bombing.

Moral or the story is that me and my friends find a new drug and bully it into submission, making us hate it.

Im not doing Mephedrone for a while!!


----------



## Evad

boshing huge amounts of stimulants that are this new/untested seems like a pretty bad idea IMO


----------



## Treacle

Agreed. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Baron_Greenbck said:
			
		

> Im not doing Mephedrone for a while!!



Inhale, Exhale, I got an ounce in the mail!!!!!!!


----------



## parttime crackhead

> Inhale, Exhale, I got an ounce in the mail!!!!!!!



haha, im gonna order some of those bubleluvs the now, finally got some dough, altho i owe most of it out to a certain ching dealer  
i cant find powder to buy online, but i havent really looked hard i suppose, lazy bastard that i am


----------



## The_Idler

Baron_Greenbck said:
			
		

> Inhale, Exhale, I got an ounce in the mail!!!!!!!


She never complains, 
when I hit Mephy.



=]


----------



## IzaBadger!

Fuckin' hell, I think I might have to go for some of this once I get paid.. what I miss most in the world is speedy, MDA pills, and it sounds like this might just do it for me!

Keep the experiences coming, people 

Edit - fuck it, just put in an order for *a proprietary branded capsule*. What would be a good dosage for one skinny female who seems to be becoming increasingly sensitive to stimulants? Can these things be broken in half?


----------



## Na Boa

IzaBadger! said:
			
		

> Fuckin' hell, I think I might have to go for some of this once I get paid.. what I miss most in the world is *speedy, MDA pills*, and it sounds like this might just do it for me!
> 
> Keep the experiences coming, people
> 
> Edit - fuck it, just put in an order for *a proprietary branded capsule*. What would be a good dosage for one skinny female who seems to be becoming increasingly sensitive to stimulants? Can these things be broken in half?



Unfortunately, good as they are (and they are good, don't get me wrong), the trippy, MDA side of a good pill is probably the one thing *the proprietary branded capsule* doesn't seem to be able to replicate.

You can open 'em up and tip the powder out if you don't fancy doing a whole one at first though.


----------



## IzaBadger!

/\ Yeah, I figured that bit was out of the question, but I mostly miss that speedy, talking shit, totally euphoric comeup, rather than the pinned to the floor, totally spackered, body load comeup of MDMA.. hopefully I shall find it in *a proprietary branded capsule*..if I could find something to go clubbing on that would be *amazing*..fingers crossed anyway 

I shall probably do the tip it out and rizla bomb half thing, I never know how my body's going to take stims these days 8)


----------



## Urbain

IzaBadger! said:
			
		

> /\ Yeah, I figured that bit was out of the question, but I mostly miss that speedy, talking shit, totally euphoric comeup, rather than the pinned to the floor, totally spackered, body load comeup of MDMA.. hopefully I shall find it in *a proprietary branded capsule*..if I could find something to go clubbing on that would be *amazing*..fingers crossed anyway
> 
> I shall probably do the tip it out and rizla bomb half thing, I never know how my body's going to take stims these days 8)




I second that.

And aye, better to be safe than sorry. You can always redose 

Look forward to an update. Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## discopupils

I couldnt resist having a little tipple of meph after a bad day, so here I am :D


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Just had a line, im a big fan again!!!! Ha


----------



## The Kid

Baron_Greenbck said:
			
		

> Im not doing Mephedrone for a while!!



Ahem, so you've got a lot of willpower Mr Baron!!


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

My willpower is officially shit mate!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Kid

Hahaha, mine is nothing special either. Especially after 2 pints.

And is the line doing it's stuff?


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Im fucking spannered, these boys love it, im sat with 5 converyts!!! Ha

Everyone must try it.....


----------



## The Kid

Hahah, I think I shall have to get some ordered!


----------



## The_Idler

i was giving it out at Reading 08.

everyone was like "OH MAN IT IS SO MUCH BETTER THAN COKE!"


----------



## discopupils

Baron_Greenbck said:
			
		

> My willpower is officially shit mate!!!!!!!!!!!



as is mine with meph 
I love the style of how people post here when on it as well.
Lots of short, excited posts haha.

I've run out of meph now  I'll be getting some more in around a week though. Shame, I'm bored now.


----------



## Ismene

Baron_Greenbck said:
			
		

> Im fucking spannered, these boys love it, im sat with 5 converyts!!! Ha
> 
> Everyone must try it.....



Could the summer of 2009 be the summer of (bubble) love?  

Never tried em but I should have remedied that by next week.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

God i was typing some shit on friday night.........


----------



## Medi57

^ I've taken to hiding my phone before I take any of that stuff now. 

It should come with a warning label; "faeces may poor from mouth"


----------



## discopupils

it's worse when you're on msn.

"I'VE TAKEN TOO MUCH LOOK AFTER ME OVER THE INTERNET. BRB I'M DANCING LOLZ"


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

on it again, bloody hell!!!!!!


----------



## B9

^ How do you rate it compared to proper quality MDMA?


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

not as sort of how do i explaint, as messy and trancey, you can keep yourself right on it but it doesnt last very long. But when its in action its awesome.

Its is a great mdma replacement


----------



## B9

^ So not as good then - better than methylone ?


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Miles better than methylone, its its own drug really. to me it seems like the ecstacy of cocaine.

Say you sniff 150 - 200mg it kicks in real fast, fucks you up in the best way, wears off in about 40mins then you go back to normal, craving for another line.


----------



## B9

^ Day after effects - or several days after effects?

There's much conjecture (informed conjecture) that it will prove to be fairly neurotoxic. Not wanting to spoil your experience mind you ( but probably succeeding in doing so   )


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Absolutely no comedown mate, im not kidding, bit of a slight comedown till maybe dinnertime then im not kidding, completely back to normal


----------



## B9

Hmm I see - & do you usually get comedown from MDMA ?

Sorry for the endless questions but I want to know....& so


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

not so much a comedown, but a bit stuttery and edgy.


----------



## B9

OK interrogation over - you may relax & enjoy yourself


----------



## Medi57

*hides phone*


----------



## TheSpade

> Absolutely no comedown mate, im not kidding, bit of a slight comedown till maybe dinnertime then im not kidding



He's definitely not kidding but he is contradicting himself. :D


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

I was off it, excuse the shite i wrote.


----------



## TheSpade

I found it quite funny.


----------



## Medi57

*hides meiow*

its like a shocker in a bag.


----------



## TheSpade

How does it compare to MDMA Ismene?


----------



## Wahslab

lol, im mashed off codeine at the moment ismene so am not even intelligent enough to get onto the google homepage!


----------



## Evad

removed a few posts that were too close to source discussion.


----------



## Wahslab

sorry, I knew it was borderline but wanted to be safe at the same time. my bad!


----------



## IzaBadger!

Bumping as I finally tried the stuff last night - had 2 *a proprietary branded capsule* capsules (split in halves, so 4 doses over about 4 hours). Mostly made us talk a lot of shit, constantly! Slightly MDMA-like with a bit of energy, but I had no motivation to do anything besides talk & smoke, didn't want to get up and do anything, so certainly would never go out clubbing on them.

I'd rather have MDA, MDMA or decent coke personally, but they were good fun (and lacked any nasty stimulant jitteriness/paranoia/sketchiness) and I'd do it again, probably taking the whole capsule dose now that I know my body doesn't hate it - possibly it'd be a bit more impressive that way.

On the plus side it didn't make me puke, although my stomach still feels a little bit displeased today.. Also 20mg of valium & some weed were required to achieve sleep.

Overall I give it 7 out of 10


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Double drop for the full experience, because of the way this shit wares off so fast, i think halved doses spread out doesnt give you the full hit.

Yeah, i agree on the clubbing thing.


----------



## TheSpade

Won't double dropping just give a similar length of high but hit you twice as hard instead of prolonging the high?


----------



## B9

^ Obviously........that would be the whole point


----------



## TheSpade

I was just pointing out that double dropping probably won't make a difference to the drug wearing off quickly.


----------



## The_Idler

the point was that it wears off quickly,

meaning, if one spaced out the doses,
one would not enjoy the experience, to the fullest degree possible,

the logical implication of such a situation is:
Double drop for the full experience.



srsly -_-


----------



## IzaBadger!

/\ Yeah, I found when I'd dropped the other half, during the time the two doses crossed over there was a more MDMA-rushy, soft focus vision, fluffy feeling going on. Then the first half would wear off and it'd be back to simple chattiness without any real body feelings, so it would be interesting to feel the intensity of a whole dose.

I definately don't think I'd double drop them though, as when it was at it's strongest I did get some wierd palpitation, heart skipping a beat feelings. After the various shit I've done to myself this isn't unheard of, so it doesn't really freak me out, but it's not something I like to encourage!
(that said, double dropping would probably be fine for others who don't weigh 7-stone-not-much or possess slightly spazzy hearts, as my friend took a fair amount more than me and was fine)


----------



## fastandbulbous

I still feel that 4-methylmethcathinone is a dodgy drug - something (but I can't quite say what) tells me that it's not healthy for the heart in the same way fenfluramine isn't healthy (5HT2b agonist). Tales of tachycardia and the like just add to my suspicions


----------



## organicshroom

Could someone please test this with a Marquis Reagent and tell me the colour?


----------



## Furious George

fastandbulbous said:


> I still feel that 4-methylmethcathinone is a dodgy drug - something (but I can't quite say what) tells me that it's not healthy for the heart in the same way fenfluramine isn't healthy (5HT2b agonist). Tales of tachycardia and the like just add to my suspicions



There was a snipet in the NewScientist this week about those who suffered cardiac problems from their use of Fenfluramine. Aparently in 20% of them cardiac valve damage (linked to 5HT2b agonism) continued to worsen long after discontinuation of use.
If the same principal applies to 4MMCat, there are going to be a lot of unhappy campers. My (untouched) stash of this is looking more and more likely to end up down the bog.


----------



## Ismene

Post it to me George.


----------



## Furious George

If it wasn't against the rules, I would


----------



## organicshroom

fastandbulbous said:


> I still feel that 4-methylmethcathinone is a dodgy drug - something (but I can't quite say what) tells me that it's not healthy for the heart in the same way fenfluramine isn't healthy (5HT2b agonist). Tales of tachycardia and the like just add to my suspicions



If it indeed does create problems with the heart then at what sorta dose regime would you expect this to occur? And in what way does it effect the heart?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Furious George said:


> There was a snipet in the NewScientist this week about those who suffered cardiac problems from their use of Fenfluramine. Aparently in 20% of them cardiac valve damage (linked to 5HT2b agonism) continued to worsen long after discontinuation of use.
> If the same principal applies to 4MMCat, there are going to be a lot of unhappy campers. My (untouched) stash of this is looking more and more likely to end up down the bog.




Trying it once is unlikely to do much in terms of toxicity - just so you can find out what the experience is like - it's the thought of repeated use of possibly high doses that makes me uncomfortable


----------



## organicshroom

A few people have recorded and reported their blood pressures while on this drug, a rise in pressure was observed, though there was no need for concern. Read through these reports, they might be of interest http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43273


----------



## abrad84

I would agree, and this compound seems to invite repeated doses. I've seen people go though several grams in a weekend. Very fiendish!


----------



## discopupils

IzaBadger! said:


> didn't want to get up and do anything, so certainly would never go out clubbing on them.



Snort it and it will make you feel like you are wired up to some kind of dance machine. Very amphetamine-esque in that effect, I can't stop moving on a snorted dose, and if I sit down I have to fidget.


----------



## IzaBadger!

/\ Interesting..I do still have some left..

We avoiding the snorting route because I thought I'd read somewhere that it burns like a muvvabitch..is this not the case? (I've snorted MDMA before and minus a bit of nose grabbing and wondering whether my sinuses were bleeding, I survived  )


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

I think *snip* owe me some major coinage for the business ive sent there way with this thread!!

ive just realised how much of a blatant source thread this is........


----------



## Treacle

Did he say *snip* or something? 

You know perfectly well that he did and we shall mention the name no more, you cheeky lil scamp you .


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

nah i said *snip* in a gay purple font.......


----------



## Shambles

So did Treacle. I think you're both a bit weird myself :D .


----------



## Treacle

Hehe. I'm sorry. Cheeky mood.


----------



## 7zark7

fastandbulbous said:


> I still feel that 4-methylmethcathinone is a dodgy drug - something (but I can't quite say what) tells me that it's not healthy for the heart in the same way fenfluramine isn't healthy (5HT2b agonist). Tales of tachycardia and the like just add to my suspicions




Looks like your instincts were indeed right... 

http://www.thelocal.se/16366/20081215/


(From thread in DitM)


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Shite, someone was bound to die from one of those eventually, sold like chemical candy floss as they were. These chemicals need to be sold carefully and not by profiteering fuckwits to the general public.


----------



## Shambles

They should be sold to the general public as should all drugs. It's the lack of information that causes these problems. Tragic, but inevitable


----------



## Treacle

Trying mephedrone is starting to sound less and less appealing. I will try it at some point, though.


----------



## Ismene

UnfortunateSquid said:


> Shite, someone was bound to die from one of those eventually, sold like chemical candy floss as they were.



I don't think I'd take press reports too seriously. These are the same people who tell us that if anyone jumps off a bridge it's because he "took mushrooms". My guess is there were any number of other factors involved in the death.


----------



## Treacle

^True. It doesn't say how much this person took. Also, I think probably thousands of people have tried this drug, and this is only the first or second time I've heard of it killing someone. I still think some caution should be exercised, as no one has a fucking clue about this chemical, as it was only made in the last year or two.


----------



## Ismene

Yeah, satsumas kill around a dozen people every year but it doesn't make any sense banning satsumas. I think the call to ban it is because it's a drug used for having fun - the idea of which deeply offends a certain sector of the population.


----------



## Evad

Ismene said:


> Yeah, satsumas kill around a dozen people every year but it doesn't make any sense banning satsumas. I think the call to ban it is because it's a drug used for having fun - the idea of which deeply offends a certain sector of the population.



sauce plz


----------



## Wahslab

Agreed that there should be s source for that Ismene, but I don't doubt that it is true in the slightest. Choking on pips / seeds probably kills more that that alone I would have thought.

I was going to try some of this stuff a while back but remember reading posts from either Spade or F&B (can't remember which) about the safety of the drug and because they spoke with so much chemical knowledge it put me off! I don't claim to understand all about these GABA-b receptors or whatever but if someone appears to and doesn't want to try this chemical as a result, well thats good enough for me to stay away from it!


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

^ that will of been Spade, his chemical knowledge is profound.


----------



## Shambles

^ Ha! :D

People die for all kinds of reasons and mephedrone would appear to be just another smallish risk among millions.


----------



## Ismene

The press have now released that as well as taking mephedrone the young lady in question was taking jenkem.


----------



## wrecktum

heard she was also found with a pipe with some superskank herbal mix in it a vastly inferior product to SPICE GOLD


----------



## Shambles

There are infererior products to Spice?!?!?

I suppose low-grade jenkem could be considered inferior by some. Jenkem is probably considerably cheaper and less toxic though.


----------



## Bella Figura

Jenkem is my sacrament.


----------



## TheSpade

I made a post here yesterday in reply to Washlab thinking it might have been me that had chemical knowledge. Where has it gone?


----------



## Technolad

Treacle said:


> Trying mephedrone is starting to sound less and less appealing. I will try it at some point, though.



mephedrone is an amazing drug and well worth a go,been using mephedrone for about a year now and it provides some serious euphoria,in my experience this is my fav drug,have 30g of it on its way to me tomorrow,its sad about that girl but as i hear she was on alot more than mmcat,people should read up on chemicals before they end up getting hurt and ruin everybodys fun


----------



## Shambles

^ There's a fair and growing amount of evidence that mephedrone itself is toxic, and is not something I would want to be indulging in regularly myself. I haven't knowingly used it but have very strong suspicions I have in the form of an iffy batch of so-called MDMA crystal - definitely not pipz and almost certainly mephedrone.

It is somewhat similar to MDMA and can see the appeal, but the high was far too short lived, speedy and fiendy for me and left me feeling cracked out and throughly miserable. The problem is no-one can really read up much on it cos so little is known and what is known looks worse by the week.

I'd give it a go once or twice for the sake of completeness, but will be definitely be sticking to MDMA myself.

You are probably the first person I have heard who has stuck with it for more than a few goes cos most seem to experience very unpleasant effects after an incredibly brief honeymoon period.

PS: Where are my manners?!? Hello and welcome to BL and EADD - make yourself cosy and at home, crack open a beer, spark a spliff - even have a line of mephedrone if you must - and have fun 

PPS: Please don't be offended at my slightly anti-mephedrone rhetoric - nothing personal at all - it's just that I've heard a lot of bad things recently and no good things other than it's great for using a couple of times and then avoiding like the plague.


----------



## discopupils

oh I still get pleasant effects from it, it's my actions/behaviour, the next few days and the fact that I literally cut open a massive hole in my jaw that puts me off it. I may try it again sometime, but for now, I'm not sure whether to get methylone of 4-fluoroamphetamine!

Methylone lasts too short and is just empathogenic.
I like stimulants and empathogens, so I should go for 4-fa for the best of both worlds.
But 4-fa lasts 10 hours (too long)
hmmmmmmmmm tricky.


----------



## Shambles

Go for MDMA crystal, DP. Zero bad effects and nothing but pure stimulation and empathy. Can't go wrong with crystal 

Or, even better, aMT is the "Rolls Royce" of empathogens and is so good it really should be given out on the NHS. Rather hard to come by despite it being legal and lasts around 16-24 hours in my experience... but in such a good way that you still wish it lasted longer.


----------



## Technolad

Shambles said:


> ^ There's a fair and growing amount of evidence that mephedrone itself is toxic, and is not something I would want to be indulging in regularly myself. I haven't knowingly used it but have very strong suspicions I have in the form of an iffy batch of so-called MDMA crystal - definitely not pipz and almost certainly mephedrone.
> 
> It is somewhat similar to MDMA and can see the appeal, but the high was far too short lived, speedy and fiendy for me and left me feeling cracked out and throughly miserable. The problem is no-one can really read up much on it cos so little is known and what is known looks worse by the week.
> 
> I'd give it a go once or twice for the sake of completeness, but will be definitely be sticking to MDMA myself.
> 
> You are probably the first person I have heard who has stuck with it for more than a few goes cos most seem to experience very unpleasant effects after an incredibly brief honeymoon period.
> 
> PS: Where are my manners?!? Hello and welcome to BL and EADD - make yourself cosy and at home, crack open a beer, spark a spliff - even have a line of mephedrone if you must - and have fun
> 
> PPS: Please don't be offended at my slightly anti-mephedrone rhetoric - nothing personal at all - it's just that I've heard a lot of bad things recently and no good things other than it's great for using a couple of times and then avoiding like the plague.



i understand where your coming from mate,over on another forum champ****** everybody is a big fan of mephedrone,first forum ive been on to see people not so in love with it,ive been using it atleast 2 times a month for the past year and i have had great great times on it,everybody has different tastes though so each to their own  thanks for the welcome,will have a few lines of meph today


----------



## Shambles

Amen to aMT - god's own empathogen 

As to mephedrone, I would think it's very enjoyable when used reasonably. It's the increasing suspicions of toxicity that worry me (I think it's primarily toxic to the heart from what I've heard). A lot of people confuse legal with safe. I have a very strong suspicion that MDMA is a lot safer. It's certainly a lot better understood and has a long history of use. Mephedrone doesn't so people using it are essentially guinea pigs. That's not necessarily a bad thing, but it's worth being aware of.

Also, Fixingahole is right. The forum you mention sells the stuff so they're hardly likely to be mentioning the bad effects :D

PS: I'm sure mephedrone is _reasonably_ safe when used moderately. Most drugs are toxic if heavily abused. Cocaine is also cardiotoxic but will only kill you if you take the piss. Mephedrone is more of an unknown quantity so I'm not trying to say that everyone who uses it will die, more that it should be used with caution if it is used and it's worth bearing in mind that it has its downsides.


----------



## The Kid

If only this forum sold really good coke and MDMA!


----------



## Shambles

We do... you just have to know the secret password and sleep with Spade. It's the second one that's the real hurdle. No-one's managed it so far


----------



## Treacle

I guess we'll know in a few years time just how dangerous it is. I reckon a dose is probably no more dangerous or damaging than necking a bottle of vodka, which many people do once a week.


----------



## Shambles

^ They tend to die of cirrhosis if they do though.

I'm sure it's true that mephedrone is just another toxic chemical that can be fun but can also kill. It's about responsible use really. Most drugs will kill you if you take the piss. My problem with these kinda things is that they are touted as safe alternatives to MDMA when they are clearly not. There's just not enough known about them to say, but many folks seem to believe that legal=safe when that is obviously not the case.


----------



## Aros2k

Shambles said:


> many folks seem to believe that legal=safe when that is obviously not the case.



Which would be a problem of the publics perception should all drugs ever be legalised, and enough to stop it happening I reckon, sadly


----------



## Shambles

Absolutely the opposite would be the case, I would say Aros. If all drugs were legal then they could be discussed sensibly, researched properly and the money wasted on the War on Drugs could be spent on education and harm reduction. Drug use would become a far safer thing.

I agree it will never happen, but only cos it is useful for governments to have it this way.


----------



## TheSpade

Most folk don't care about harm reduction though, with alcohol people go daft with it (myself included) despite knowing the problems it can cause. Same with drugs now while they are illegal, making them legal will make no difference. 

I mean look at us lot we know drugs need to be respected and used sensible but we don't always do it. If drugs were completely legal and available people would abuse them silly just like they abuse alcohol. It's OK it's legal it must be safe.


----------



## discopupils

Shambles said:


> Go for MDMA crystal, DP. Zero bad effects and nothing but pure stimulation and empathy. Can't go wrong with crystal



Difficult to get! I know a couple of drug-runners who could get it for me but the dealers are stingey about who they give their mandy to. Fingers crossed I should be getting some NYE, but until then I just have to find a suitable substitute to keep me ticking over, not sure what I'd prefer out of M1 or 4-fa though. Which one is more intense?


----------



## Shambles

Dunno DP cos I've never tried 4-FA. M1 is nice if a lil short-lived, but don't snort it - I made that mistake and it felt like someone had knifed me in the kidneys for a couple of days afterwards 

Spade: I absolutely disagree with the legalising drugs would make more people use them. At first there would be a spike in use and all the associated problems, but that would soon settle down. In a couple of generations time they would just be another part of life that some would use and some wouldn't. Same as now only very much safer. Prohibition causes absolutely nothing but harm for all concerned and is a complete waste of time. Do you really think that having the drug market controlled by gangsters is a good thing?

The point with legalising is that drugs would be fundamentally safer and access to HR material and help with addiction would be much easier to access and the whole issue could be discussed openly.


----------



## TheSpade

Drug use would increase with legality I think. People who had never considered trying them before either due to there legality or not being able to get them would start using them realise they liked them and use on a regular basis. You'ld have a whole load of folk with drug addictions that previously hadn't touched them.

Not saying the way things are now is good but it would certainly not be a 100% positive thing for everyone.


----------



## Shambles

As I said, short-term there would be curiosity and more people would try them for sure. But would you really start shooting heroin just cos it was legal? I doubt it and most other folks would probably be the same. Staggered legalisation starting with the "problem" drugs - heroin specifically - is the way to go. There really is no other feasible option. Does prohibition help anybody but criminal organisations and government agencies? No. It does nothing but kill people.

More folks _would_ run into problems initially, but there would be far more resources to help them and people would realise pretty quickly that just cos it was legal it doesn't mean it's good to fuck about with.

It would take a couple of generations maybe to settle down completely but is an all-round win situation. It's a straight choice - leave it in the hands of gangsters and their governmental assistants or legalise and take away all the mystique and glamour and give people control, support and good honest advice over the decisions they make. It's obvious what the best option is.

PS: Better get back on topic. There's a drugs legalisation thread in DC if you wish to continue the debate - feel free but be prepared to be shot down in flames cos anyone with half a brain worked out a long time ago that prohibition is just bad, m'kay


----------



## TheSpade

I'm not advocating prohibition just pointing out the legalisation of all drugs would not neccessarily be a wonderful decision either. The idea is not as great as your making it out to be.


----------



## Shambles

It's that or prohibition though, Spade. There is no other option available. Prohibition is bad, legalisation less bad. Simple as that. You choose one or the other - which would you choose? Prohibition by the sound of it


----------



## TheSpade

No I wouldn't choose prohibition at all I'm just not going to make out legalisation would be the best thing in the world.


----------



## Shambles

Best of the two possible options though, which is my point 

Also, I genuinely believe that drug addictions and problems - even overall use - would go down in time or at least stabilise. May take many years - probably would - but it would be worth it in the end for sure. There really is no other way to improve the situation and solve so many of the problems that surround drugs.

What happened when cannabis was downgraded in the UK? Use went down. What happened in Holland when cannabis was (not quite but sort of) legalised? Use went down. Same thing has apparently happened with heroin in countries like Switzerland where it is prescribed - and also areas of other countries including the UK that have piloted similar schemes. Crime plummeted, health improved, addiction levels stabilised or even decreased and addicts were able to function normally and usefully in society until they were ready to stop.

Legalisation works and prohibition doesn't. Never heard a single valid argument against it.


----------



## TheSpade

We don't know if legalisation works as we've never seen it fully and properly in action.


----------



## Shambles

Not fully no, that is true Spade. But as in the examples given - and there are many more - the evidence is that the closer drugs are to legal, the safer they become to both the user and society in general and the overall incidence of use either levels out or decreases.

Compare and contrast to prohibition - spiralling use, abuse, ignorance, crime, addiction and death to name but a few.

Give me a single even remotely sensible alternative.


----------



## Ismene

TheSpade said:


> We don't know if legalisation works as we've never seen it fully and properly in action.



I thought most drugs were legal till the late 1800's?

I think with drugs like heroin and coke legalisiation would make things a lot safer. The reason most people end up progressing to injection so quickly is because of the cost of heroin. If you could get a kilo of heroin for a tenner which is what the NHS get it for then people would be able to stick to smoking it which would be a lot safer for them. 

Also the other issue is even if there were more people addicted to heroin - if heroin is legal it isn't a problem. There's thousands of soldiers who got addicted to heroin but because they get prescribed it they can lead productive and healthy lives - pure heroin is probably the safest, least toxic drug known to man. You can inject it into babies and 95 year olds and if you take twice as much as you should then you fall asleep for a bit. Take twice as much paracetomol as you should and you cause yourself serious damage.

Answer that and stay fashionable spade!


----------



## Treacle

Ismene said:


> Take twice as much paracetomol as you should and you cause yourself serious damage


That's not true, at all. The rest of the post is pretty sound, though.


----------



## Ismene

Treacle said:


> That's not true, at all.



_Listen, for example, to Dr Teresa Tate, who has prescribed heroin and morphine for 25 years, first as a cancer doctor and now as medical adviser to Marie Curie Cancer Care. We asked her to compare heroin with paracetamol, legally available without prescription. She told us: "I think that most doctors would tell you that paracetamol is actually quite a dangerous drug when used in overdose; it has a fixed upper limit for its total dose in 24 hours and if you exceed that, perhaps doubling it, you can certainly put yourself at great risk of liver failure and of death, whereas with diamorphine, should you double the dose that you normally were taking, I think the consequence would be to be sleepy for a while and quite possibly not much more than that and certainly no permanent damage as a result." Contrary to the loudly expressed view of so many politicians, this specialist of 25 years' experience told us that when heroin is properly used by doctors, it is "a very safe drug". _

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2001/jun/14/drugsandalcohol.socialsciences


----------



## Treacle

^I thought you meant taking four instead of two.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> pure heroin is probably the safest, least toxic drug known to man



Least toxic? 100mg will kill your average (non opiate user) person stone dead. Not an accurate statement, but I know what you're getting at ie side effects from chronic use over years are remarkably small if you take the whole physical dependance bit out of the equation.

Diamorphine(heroin)  is quite toxic but has low long term, chronic toxicity


Pedantic pharmacologists - don't you just love 'em?


----------



## 7zark7

fastandbulbous said:


> Pedantic pharmacologists - don't you just love 'em?



They're the best kind


----------



## Ismene

fastandbulbous said:


> Least toxic? 100mg will kill your average (non opiate user) person stone dead.



They must be a bit of a wuss if 100mg kills them tho :D


----------



## jedimafia

Its only gonna be a matter of time before someone ends up dead on this compound  After a nights session(approx 1g) my heart can have a tendancy to go into overdrive (even the next night!)  130-140+ (not easy to follow at such speed) 

Now if thats gained so easily someone is gonna come a cropper sooner or later.  For instance swim in his 40's decided to drop approx 7-800mg last night for his first time on the stuff, asking for trouble!  --I was not there but should of been! He does know himself for the plus.  Over on undrug we've got videos of tards thinking its cool it drop 3000mg !!!

Aside from that everyone i know prefers it to mdma and respects it.  Personally i cant put this first, but thats a close choice! -edit now that i think about it, lack of side effects/hangover etc puts meph generally my number 1 stim. 

I dont want to be a guinea pig but am going to be with this one, not a chance im going to cane loads like so many others are doing... We shall see in a year or two if anyones got any big regrets

Oh i should mention, im on some now!  It wouldn't surprise me if in the next few months, maybe a little longer but certainly not any less we're gonna start seeing britain flooded with these pills.  The scallywag polish importers/chemist (damn them to hell!) are soon gonna reliase they can import another drug cheaper and mdma like! Will kill bzp but more a less prevent mdma pills coming back onto the scene.  Surprised there hasnt been any produced yet, maybe the grapevine hansn't slipped yet.   Fuck it im off to holland to setup my own supply line and bring back the ecstasy pill!


Fuck it what am i typing


----------



## jedimafia

One question.  Are there any signs to look out for if the drug may be causing in damage to either my heart or brain?


----------



## Evad

there's already been an mephedrone death in europe, there's details in another thread


----------



## TheSpade

> Also the other issue is even if there were more people addicted to heroin - if heroin is legal it isn't a problem.



I beg to differ. Who wants to be addicted to anything legal or not. It's still a problem for the individuals addicted.


----------



## B9

Unless of course it's for pain relief. then again heroin doesn't treat pain it actually treats the emotional reaction to pain ........

Are you seriously arguing against the legalisation of drugs spade ?


----------



## TheSpade

No I'm just pointing out it wouldn't be as rosey as some people are trying to make out. It would be better than prohibition no doubt but not perfect or ideal and there would be many issues to deal with.

Disagree?


----------



## B9

The issues would come from existing issues which are currently hidden ( tho increasingly recognised) due to there illegal status. So effectively yes there would appear to be more problems but in fact there would only be clarity.

Disagree ?


----------



## TheSpade

Meh!


----------



## Arnold

Ismene said:


> I thought most drugs were legal till the late 1800's?


Heroin was legal in the Uk till 1952 if memory serves me right. There's a wiki page on it somewhere


----------



## jedimafia

Evad said:


> there's already been an mephedrone death in europe, there's details in another thread



The daft cunts listed the wrong drug apparently its 4-mta and not mephedrone!  Apart from that there is a suspected death in new zealand.  It won't be long though, won't be long.  Why couldnt this of just stayed strictly need to know, thank fuck psychdelics arent popular in the same sense!


----------



## Ismene

TheSpade said:


> I beg to differ. Who wants to be addicted to anything legal or not. It's still a problem for the individuals addicted.



Not really if it's no problem affording it. Pure heroin doesn't damage your health. You take your maintenance dose and go about your day. If you think it's a problem then it's up to you to change your lifestyle.


----------



## Shambles

^ This is very true. People can, do and have functioned for years - decades - perfectly well on maintenance levels of heroin, or other opiates for that matter. It's not like a coke or speed addiction where you're thrashing your body into submission. As long as you get your regular fix it really doesn't affect you day to day.

On the broader point of it being undesirable to be addicted to anything I mostly agree - it's less than ideal. But if you're going to be addicted to anything then heroin is about as benign an addiction as you will get. Legal, pharmacuetical grade heroin that is. Illegal, who-knows-what grade heroin is another matter entirely


----------



## parttime crackhead

whats the point? if ur only taking maintenance levels, which i assume means enough to make you feel normal, why wouldnt u just bite the bullet n come off the stuff?


----------



## Shambles

What is the point indeed? One of the many reasons I finally stopped - it's a lot of money to feel, essentially, normal. Stopping is easier said than done though, crackhead 

Also, it's not so much the physical effect but the way it balances your mood - numbs you to everything. It just becomes normal to have a bit of a buffer between you and the outside world and when you try to stop it hurts. A lot. Reality comes crashing in and it comes as a hell of a shock when you've been sedated and numb for years.

I can quite see how somebody who was addicted would choose to continue with the addiction indefinitely rather than stopping. It just makes life easier to deal with. Still wouldn't recommend it as a plan for life though.


----------



## B9

> and when you try to stop it hurts. A lot. Reality comes crashing in and it comes as a hell of a shock when you've been sedated and numb for years.



 I noticed that - still do to an extent as well


----------



## Evad

telling someone what to type into google to find something is still sourcing less o that please


----------



## inorbit

Surely this whole thread is about sourcing...... its got *a proprietary branded capsule* in the title!


----------



## Carsick

Baron_Greenbck said:


> 20 of these bad boys arrived today, 2 gram of methylone tomorrow. Ill report back my findings after Saturday.



Be careful with them. There are many first hand reports of people experiencing severe side effects from taking too many.
Also some reports of problems when taken with 5htp.


----------



## Carsick

inorbit said:


> Surely this whole thread is about sourcing...... its got *a proprietary branded capsule* in the title!



It's no more sourcing than the Spice Diamond threads are.
I was thinking this one skirted the rules bloody closely, though, cos *the proprietary branded capsule mentioned far too frequently prior to editing* is made by one company and not distributed by many.


----------



## Shambles

inorbit said:


> Surely this whole thread is about sourcing...... its got *a proprietary branded capsule* in the title!



No sourcing is allowed on BL whatsoever. It's the name of a product not a hint at where to acquire it. Spice is also a brand name for a legal drug that is often mentioned, but anyone hinting at where to but it would also have their posts unapproved.

Talking about a substance - or even a brand name for it - is fine. Suggesting that "hint-hint, you can buy it for just "£xxx" if you type "xxx" and "xxx" into Google, nudge, nudge,  " is not fine

EDIT: Beaten to it by Carsick. Damn my dementia. Also I agree that the title in this case was a bit iffy, but apparently _just_ on the side of acceptability.


----------



## Shambles

Due to a bit of confusion, I'm renaming this The Mephedrone Thread so we have one each for this and Methylone. Enjoy


----------



## discopupils

ehhh I'm already warming to the idea of mephedrone again, though this time I want to do it socially rather than getting twacked off my face on my own.


----------



## Stainboy

I'm assuming this stuff wouldn't work if you're on SSRI's?


----------



## robydoo24

Me and the wife tried this the other week and found it to be pretty good.

The wife is on SSRI's and still managed to get a good bang out of them. So it doesn't seem to work in the same way as mdma in that respect.

The only down side was not being able to sleep very easily. I suspect a wee valium would sort that out though.

For me it is pretty good stuff if you can't get quality pills or molly.

It  has been over a year since I last got a sniff at a pill that wasn't a pip.

As others have said, I would go easy on the stuff though. A sensible initial dose and try to resist the temptation to re-dose. It's the re-dose that gets you and can lead to feeling a bit off the next day.


----------



## Stainboy

That's interesting then.  What's it like if hanging out with people who're only drinking?


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

You'll probs have giant pupils and be gurning your tits off, where everyone else wont.


----------



## discopupils

The mephedrone gurn is whats put me off it. It's a mixture of the ecstasy-serotonin jaw chattering combined with the grinding and cheek-sucking of speed. It leads to a sore mouth for me for at least 4 days, with wide cuts on the inside of my cheeks.


----------



## Stainboy

Can't pretend to be sober then?  I always try and do that when on anything which pretty much ruins it for me.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

discopupils said:


> The mephedrone gurn is whats put me off it. It's a mixture of the ecstasy-serotonin jaw chattering combined with the grinding and cheek-sucking of speed. It leads to a sore mouth for me for at least 4 days, with wide cuts on the inside of my cheeks.



Definately. Mdma stlye lazy/wobbly eyes included.

Stainboy, you have very little chance of pulling it off infront of your mates.


----------



## The Kid

Baron_Greenbck said:


> Stainboy, you have very little chance of pulling it off infront of your mates.



Unless you wear a Chewbacca suit from a fancy dress shop, claiming you thought it was a fancy dress night. Then you should be ok.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

As long as you dont play baseball!!


----------



## The Kid

I think Stainboy is in UK, so it's probably unlikely he'll chance upon a game of baseball. 

Now if you are talking rounders, then it's a different story.......


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Rounder, rounder rounder!!!!


----------



## Stainboy

Well I did make a new years resolution to myself not to pretend to be normal out of fear of offending people.  

So okay, screw pretending to be sober.  Could you have a good time and get on with people who were only drinking?


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Erm........it is quite messy when your new to it. Like upsidedown smiles, lazy eyes, squirming, the lot!!!

You'll definately have a good time, not so sure of your embarassed mates!!! lol


----------



## Link_S

Any problems on it for people with pretty bad anxiety?


----------



## Treacle

^I also want to know the answer to that. I reckon it's the same as any other stimulant. Fine once you are up, but anxiety during the come up and comedown.


----------



## lovecats

I found some slight anxiety when I was out with people that were drinking. Kept thinking they were giving me funny looks.

I'm realy stuck with mephedrone. It is strangely nice, but at the same time it isn't if you get what I mean. It really is very compulsive when snorted and in hindsight after a sesh you find yourself thinking 'Why?'.  And it feels very dirty as others have said. I think I shall be steering clear of it from now on in favour of rectal M1, but it just doesn't quite compare tothe 'whoosh' of snorted mephedrone.


----------



## Link_S

Got a gram to try tonight, gave a bit to a mate and he said its like really good coke with pill like euphoria with no comedown/hangover. I'm pretty excited now :D


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

^ Thats how it starts mate!!


----------



## Link_S

Aye, which is why i'm gonna enjoy the good part as much as i can :D

It smells so weird though, like flour/hand cream mixed with chemically tang which makes me feel sick lol

I barely touched it and the smell's still on my hands, its horrible


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Its like snorting powdered salt and vinegar crisps!!!.............just how you will smell tomorrow if you do enough.


----------



## Link_S

I remember reading a really good instruction thing on how ot make a bomb in EADD ( i think) the other day, can anyone send me the link? BL's being really laggy and search isnt working, damn laptop


----------



## Evad

i have too much spare time hah


----------



## Shambles

Personally I just put *substance* in a rizla, fold in half a couple of times and swallow it. Don't quite see the need for anything to fancy - as long as it holds together long enough to get it down me gullet I'm happy


----------



## Pingu

Link_S said:


> I remember reading a really good instruction thing on how ot make a bomb in EADD ( i think) the other day, can anyone send me the link? BL's being really laggy and search isnt working, damn laptop



you've just triggered terrorist alerts for all the security agencies in the world


----------



## Shambles

Ha! Quite possibly true, Pingu :D

*waves at CIA folks dropping by*

PS: Off-topic - not that that ever stops me - but if we use the phrase "how to make a bomb" often enough then we may entice a few would-be terrorists into our druglovefest. Would solve the "terrorist problem" overnight... Just a thought...


----------



## Link_S

Shambles said:


> Personally I just put *substance* in a rizla, fold in half a couple of times and swallow it. Don't quite see the need for anything to fancy - as long as it holds together long enough to get it down me gullet I'm happy



Lol thats how i ended up doing it

This substance is really nice, REALLY nice, it doesent take much to get you going and its pretty mellow and lovely :D, dont feel like im gonna have much of a comedown either

 PLUR to all the BL'ers out there (traditional high talk there)


----------



## Shambles

Can't quite bring myself to type "PLUR" with a straight face, Link. Am always happy to trade  though :D

Am experimenting with methylone tonight so a bit fluffy myself. Not gotten around to mephedrone yet, but sure I will


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

I just had to google what PLUR meant.


----------



## Shambles

Gotta love US e-tard talk - "I'm rolling bawls and sending PLUR to you all. You guise rock!":D:D

They seem to have a strange obsession with waving glowsticks in each others faces and annointing themselves with Vicks Vaporub. Odd bunch...


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

^ Euww I need to wash my eyes after reading that! Hehe. I can't stand that almost as much as I can't stand the way Americans pronounce route, data, schedule....the list goes on but i'd rather not think about anymore of them it makes me shudder.


----------



## Link_S

lol i havnt done a PLUR post for many an age. Pretty shortl ived but really nice high with very little comedown or hangover as far as i can tell. Still feeling it a bit though, yum :D


----------



## discopupils

There's a large chance of me buying some mephedrone this week 8)


----------



## Shambles

Just Say No, DP :D:D -  Zammo 

Am considering purchasing some of this to give it a whirl. I get the impression that it's probably a Bad Thing, but c'est la vie


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

I'm going to get me some to. 

With hindsight with futuresight it's probably a very bad thing.


----------



## Shambles

Ha! Will meet yo back here sometime soon to bitch about how badly we fucked ourselves up on mephedrone despite all the warnings then, Cherry :D


----------



## mitz-e

What is a fair price to pay?


----------



## rickolasnice

Anyone mixed mephedrone with anythin else yet? How was it?


----------



## FractalDancer

Hehe, after 2 experiences over the Christmas holiday I don't think it has 'fucked me up' more than anything else and I don't have any particular craving to take more.  It felt just like speedy pills.  Friends also enjoyed it altho one was gurning quite a lot even when he woke from a few hours sleep in the morning.  I still don't think it is 'safe'... but then again I don't feel mdma is 'safe' especially when it is listed as a neurotoxin in certain scientific catalogues.


----------



## FractalDancer

rickolasnice said:


> Anyone mixed mephedrone with anythin else yet? How was it?



The second experience of mine involved just around 100mg mephedrone plus a low dose of mushrooms and quite a substantial amount of alcohol.  I think the other substances certainly must have enhanced the effect as everyone in the room had the same combination and enjoyed it - happy, very chatty, reminiscent about the past, occasionally introspective but mostly dancey and sociable .  
One person had a short period where he felt breathless however he was also chain smoking and may have already had cardiovascular problems due to cocaine use.


----------



## forestxfaerie

we recently purchased some mephedrone and received it today.  i would say we enjoyed 1 gram each from 7pm to 4am.  The 1st was 200mg insuffated and got a huge head rush which felt somewhat like a nice mdma warm up.   It is in our opinion that this initia rush is the peak you will feel.   the 2nd 200mg insuffated quantity did not provide a "peak as high" as the 1st.  i have often seen people posting that this is very more-ish because you achieve the same high each time you consume... we tried a 3rd dose of plutting 200mg in a capsule and plugging it which always works wonders with mdma. 1 hr later.. felt not much. it was just an increase of the speedy feeling. do i hagve to wait another week or something to get the effects again like mdma? due to seritonin being depleted? 
ALSO... the most important question. insulfating this stuff is the harshes, most hurtful stuff i've insulfated. i did a huge pile and i couldn't swallow cuz my throat was burning in pain. my nose started bleeding a little after the 2nd or 3rd snort. it wasn't bad but still.. man 
!  so my question is.. has anyone else snorted this stuff all night and their nasal cavity is fine the next day? I expect my throat to be all raw from being burnt .. but wow... this stuff is crazy to snort. my nose is still running like crazy and i cccan't breathe out of it. i am going to the 24 hour store at 430 am to get some freakin saline spray to clear the damn noses out... ok please respond to me asap.. will check back in 30 mins or so.. im really curious about these questions...


----------



## FractalDancer

Yeah I wouldn't advise snorting it, sticking it in some oral capsules would be better. The first peak might be less intense but you might be able to sustain it with re-dosing better than after snorting.


----------



## forestxfaerie

FractalDancer said:


> Yeah I wouldn't advise snorting it, sticking it in some oral capsules would be better. The first peak might be less intense but you might be able to sustain it with re-dosing better than after snorting.



do you think i fucked up my nose? its still really blocked and it was bleeding a bit earlier.. not a lot. but that could be from tobaccao i accidently snorted a lot of. it just worried me cuz that shit was the strongest burning thing ive ever insullfated.. 
so you are saying if i dose orally 200mg? or 250mg? i would be able to reup with snorting later . i am thinking maybe snorting after my nose was already jacked didnt allow it to absorb well.
right now i am just really speedy but i am contemplating taking some orally.. do you think it would do anything or should i just save it for another day when my seritonin is back up? i don't want to waste it.. i cannot believe i put one 200mg pill up my arse and it didnt do anything. however, with mdma it would potentiate it by double..  1 pill = 2 that way.. i am sure you know that . but have you read anywhere or heard that mephedrone doesnt absorb well rectically??  
let me know asap as its getting late and id ont want to take another pill too late.


----------



## FractalDancer

Sorry for being so late! I think you should save the rest of it for another time and if you do it again stick to oral dosing, yeah 200mg should be great, even 150mg should be ample. Sounds as if you've already depleted you 5HT and dopamine for the while so chill for a bit  I doubt you've fucked up your nose for a long period of time - imho it's not quite as nasty on the nose as 2Cs (ow  ) but can't really be completely safe especially as it is so vasoconstrictive.  I think much more testing needs to be done on this stuff before anyone should go over a g in 24hrs - be careful!


----------



## discopupils

ooh - just found mephedrone for a very reasonable price. Win!

nah I can never breathe after meph. Always have half-hour bouts of sneezing too and sore lips with red around them from licking/gurning.
I hate the day after a mephedrone binge.


----------



## tambourine-man

Can anyone advise?

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=414985

Thanks,
W


----------



## Shambles

I can't see any reason why there would be, Tambo. Not a medical man, obviously, but it's not something I would see causing a problem. Headache?


----------



## tambourine-man

Post-poppers headache.  But that subsided.  Now I just want something for the jaw ache.  The chewing gum is only doing so much.


----------



## Shambles

Hmm... jawache. Got a lot of that with methylone. Not tried mephedrone yet, but can imagine. Doubt painkillers would hurt, not sure they'd make a huge difference either. Kinda comes with the territory all that jaw action


----------



## Bella Figura

I know magnesium can help jaw tension, but i don't know if its that effective taken post as opposed to pre.


----------



## tambourine-man

There was a time when I used to swear by 1000mg of magnesium about 30 minutes before dropping, then top it up later.  Supposedly has muscle relaxant properties.

EDIT:  Ah.... great minds!


----------



## Shambles

Good point that. Carsick recommended magnesium and have used it during times of annoying jaw stuff to good effect. Would think magnesium would be better than painkillers if you have it to hand.


----------



## tambourine-man

Alas, I'm afraid my alkaline earth metal reserves are bare.


----------



## discopupils

^ yeah where DO you get magnesium tablets from? My gurn is almost offensive. I haven't yet met someone who gurns to the degree that I do.


----------



## Evad

holland and barrett or similar


----------



## CbRoXiDe

discopupils said:


> ^ yeah where DO you get magnesium tablets from? My gurn is almost offensive. I haven't yet met someone who gurns to the degree that I do.



That must be some pretty bad gurning , I gurn pretty bad, but I end up chewing my face more, I wake up and have almost eaten threw my cheeks .


----------



## Riklet

I always take magnesium if i'm taking drugs that'll make me gurn; whilst it can feel vaguely nice, it's NEVER worth it for me afterwards, as I have impacted wisdom teeth and it cunting well hurtttsss.

Got a g of meph at the moment, just waiting for a good occasion; i'm thinking 200mg bomb and seeing what that leads to!   I know it's meant to be potentially a bit dodgy but as a one off i'm not too concerned, it's not something i'd make too regular even if I enjoyed it.


----------



## IzaBadger!

/\ I've been sitting on 150mg for fucking weeks.. I daresay I'll take it one day, but I'm really not too fussed, and the fact it made my heart skip beats and feel wierd freaks me out a bit. I'f I'm going to do something cardiac dangerous I'd rather just shoot coke


----------



## discopupils

CbRoXiDe said:


> That must be some pretty bad gurning , I gurn pretty bad, but I end up chewing my face more, I wake up and have almost eaten threw my cheeks .



ahh! I can't open my mouth wider than about a 3rd of the way for around half a week afterwards and my teeth hurt when I eat anything. I just grind the jaw literally from when I come up until halfway through the next day, without stopping once.


----------



## Shambles

IzaBadger! said:


> I've been sitting on 150mg for fucking weeks..



Generally find it better to store such samples in a cool dark place. Under one's arse is generally more dark than cool... :D

Still wondering whether to bother with this stuff. Putting off the inevitible really cos I know I will sooner or later. Oink!


----------



## tambourine-man

discopupils said:


> ahh! I can't open my mouth wider than about a 3rd of the way for around half a week afterwards and my teeth hurt when I eat anything. I just grind the jaw literally from when I come up until halfway through the next day, without stopping once.


That has been my experience of mephedrone.

16 hours of unmitigated jaw clench.  My mouth feels like a disaster zone and parts of my flesh/tongue are cut to ribbons.  Never this bad on MDMA.


----------



## pofacedhoe

rickolasnice said:


> Anyone mixed mephedrone with anythin else yet? How was it?



its amazing with poppy pods


----------



## discopupils

tambourine-man said:


> That has been my experience of mephedrone.
> 
> 16 hours of unmitigated jaw clench.  My mouth feels like a disaster zone and parts of my flesh/tongue are cut to ribbons.  Never this bad on MDMA.



Definitely the lacerations on the cheeks are the worst. In the middle of a mephedrone binge my lips and the area around will usually be covered in blood.


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Argh, that's nasty man. I had that on Saturday night after munching 500mg of crystal. Took a drink of a glass of water, which then turned red after i'd drank from it. It confused the fuck out of me, until I realised it was my cheeks bleeding like mad. And this has now made me realised why I can always taste iron whilst rolling, i'm drinking my own blood all night .


----------



## IzaBadger!

/\ Bloody hell! 

I've bitten my cheeks/tongue to bleeding point on pills a few times, but never that badly. Wierdly, mephedrone didn't make me gurn at ALL - I'd got some chewing gum in expecting it, and it just never happened. I've also found that MDMA crystals almost never make me gurn, apart from the time I took an obscene starting dose and nearly broke my teeth..

I have been told I gurn like a spastic on MDA pills though :D


----------



## Inso

Reading about Mephedrone in this thread had given me suspicions about some dodgy as fuck 'MDMA' that me and a few mates did too much of one time last year. It came as a white powder and felt similar to MDMA, but was speedy, had me gurning my face to death, and was so fiendish we were doing it like coke. I thought meth/speed at the time but it really sounds like this stuff here. One of my mates who did like 1.5 g of the stuff was having weird heart palpitations the next day too, nasty shit. Makes me wonder if it could have been mephedrone lol.

Anyways, due to certain unspeakable coke-related events in the past, I am generally more aware of my heartrate that I should be and get uncomfortable if it goes abnormally fast. How is mephedrone in this respect? Would it be similar to coke in terms of stimulative properties? Was half thinking of ordering some, probably won't but just wondering about this.


----------



## s0laris

How did it smell, mephedrone has a really strong smell does it not?


----------



## discopupils

not always, but usually a bit like hair bleach, yes.


----------



## Shambles

Had one batch of "MDMA" last year that I'm 90% positive was mephedrone, Inso. Short-acting, fiendish and speedy. Felt very similar to MDMA, but only for an hour or so and then faded fast and needed to redose. Nice... but only for a very short amount of time


----------



## rangrz

I love mephedrone...dare I say, even more then I love meth...I find the euphoria to be amazing and I LOVE the pounding racing heart feeling, its such a raw alive feeling. I thinks in a wonderful chemical. I usually binge out on it and re-dose 7+ times...bad idea, maybe...but god damn does it feel good.


----------



## WarmRushes

does anyone know if mephedrone reacts with mirtazpine at all?

Bearing in mind I've taken pretty much every drug you can name (except MAOIs) and been fine..


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

I would think it would just be similar to MDMA and it just wouldn't be as effective. 

I'm still worried about the toxicity of Mephedrone, although I do want to try some. Once!


----------



## WarmRushes

Well, I don't remember writing that post above. Turns out I came home steaming and ordered a gram this morning. Think I'll try it just the once


----------



## bradoi

^ yeah... just this once... I promise :D


----------



## R35P3CT

WarmRushes said:


> does anyone know if mephedrone reacts with mirtazpine at all?
> 
> Bearing in mind I've taken pretty much every drug you can name (except MAOIs) and been fine..



im on that aswell , i take it after iv had meph to get a sleep


----------



## boltoncalling

Im part of the club that is considering trying meph cos I cant get any MDMA anymore and the standard of pills really has got the point where Im not enjoying them at all 

I think most of my questions have been answered from this thread and I always love hearing experiences, in fact everyone whos done it should report it on here so I spose I just want to know if a G of meph will be enough for me and my woman to share for a night?
if we're doing MD,we'll share a G although thats usually too much  Ive done my fair share of MD pills in my time and she has too, Ispose I'd usually do about 6 in a night

We wont be clubbing but out till 1 ish then some fun back home till the wee hours. Drinking on it okay?


----------



## Treacle

^I'd say just treat it like MDMA, in a drinking context. Don't get so pissed that you can't see, and keep and eye on how fast your heart is hammering away.


----------



## tambourine-man

The whole cardiac element is what prevents me from trying it again so soon, let alone hammering repeated doses.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Inso said:


> Reading about Mephedrone in this thread had given me suspicions about some dodgy as fuck 'MDMA' that me and a few mates did too much of one time last year. It came as a white powder and felt similar to MDMA, but was speedy, had me gurning my face to death, and was so fiendish we were doing it like coke. I thought meth/speed at the time but it really sounds like this stuff here. One of my mates who did like 1.5 g of the stuff was having weird heart palpitations the next day too, nasty shit. Makes me wonder if it could have been mephedrone lol.
> 
> Anyways, due to certain unspeakable coke-related events in the past, I am generally more aware of my heartrate that I should be and get uncomfortable if it goes abnormally fast. How is mephedrone in this respect? Would it be similar to coke in terms of stimulative properties? Was half thinking of ordering some, probably won't but just wondering about this.




I can 110% say you got sold Mephedrone.


----------



## forestxfaerie

tambourine-man said:


> That has been my experience of mephedrone.
> 
> 16 hours of unmitigated jaw clench.  My mouth feels like a disaster zone and parts of my flesh/tongue are cut to ribbons.  Never this bad on MDMA.



Magnesium man! if you take some magnesium citrate (natural calm supplement) before and during mephedrone your jaw clenching will stop. mephedrone for me doesn't cause jaw clenching that bad. only if it has meth or other speedy stuff in it... maybe your meph isn't pure? same as with mdma.. pure mdma doesnt cause jaw clenching nearly as bad as with adulterated pills... 

try the magnesium tho.. works wonders!


----------



## forestxfaerie

tambourine-man said:


> The whole cardiac element is what prevents me from trying it again so soon, let alone hammering repeated doses.



cardiac element?  just dont go over 500mg-1000mg in a night and you should be fine.


----------



## 7zark7

FractalDancer said:


> I still don't think it is 'safe'... but then again I don't feel mdma is 'safe' especially when it is listed as a neurotoxin in certain scientific catalogues.



Did you know Alcohol is also a neurotoxin...


----------



## TheSpade

Magnesium before MDMA / E never did a thing for me. I still gurned like a fucker and sliced my gums and tounge up. It's horrific and usually takes a couple weeks to heal.


----------



## inorbit

Has anyone had any of this realy white none smelly mephedrone...... really nice I have to say, the best quality ive had so far.....


----------



## tambourine-man

forestxfaerie said:


> cardiac element?  just dont go over 500mg-1000mg in a night and you should be fine.


Yuk.  The thought of taking 1000mg of that stuff in one session is slightly unappealing to me.  I don't like the sensation of a resting heart pounding through my chest wall like it was about to explode - particularly when it seems to last for so long after the initial pleasant effects.

1000mg of the stuff is a definite no for me.  Let a lone with the repeated suggestions on many forums that the stuff could damage heart valves when taken to excess.


----------



## Riklet

inorbit said:


> Has anyone had any of this realy white none smelly mephedrone...... really nice I have to say, the best quality ive had so far.....



The stuff I have (99,4% pure) doesn't smell much at all.  Had a wee sniff just now, and it smells faintly waxy and flowery, but nothing like this enormous reek which people have reported before.  Hoping it's good! I'm planning on trying it tomorrow, seeing as I have no history of heart problems n i've got fast-heart on drugs before and it's always been fine.  Heh, i'm young, thin and fairly healthy, so i'm just going to go for it... :D

I don't want to be snorting in the club, so will probably stick to bombs and have a few made so I can keep going until the time is nigh.


----------



## Treacle

forestxfaerie said:


> mephedrone for me doesn't cause jaw clenching that bad. only if it has meth or other speedy stuff in it... maybe your meph isn't pure?


Why would mephedrone be cut with meth, when it's £15 a gramme? That's a ridiculous statement.


----------



## Don Luigi

From the dose he was giving, maybe he thinks you're discussing a different drug, maaaaan


----------



## Link_S

The stuff i got smelt like some disgusting chemical cream, hard to explain, and it stank, i could smell it on my clothes a week later after a binge, enough to make me retch 

Was fun though :D


----------



## WarmRushes

If I was well pissed, and snorted a little mephedrone, would it be worth it?  let me know asap..


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

How would you know what is a little though? It might be better to weigh it out first so you know how much you've had?


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Nah always guess, and expect the unexpected. Its the way forward!!


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

With RC's I never guess. 

Made the mistake of eyeballing once and once only and it really was not the way forward..although I felt like I was flying forwards for a loooooong while.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

LOL. Yeah, i wouldnt go eyeballing the trippy shit, but with Mephedrone remember to make your first 2 doses good ones because after that its shit!!!!!


----------



## Riklet

I just put 400mg in a wrap, so at most i'd be taking 2 of those BL things, roughly.  I didn't do all of it though, maybe about 300-350mg which still had me absolutely noodled.  I ended up coming up in this pub off a pretty phat bomb, and I couldn't really talk for a while... I was kinda drunk, but that stuff hits hard! Definitely rushy like a really good pill.  I ended up losing my tobacco n having not much to smoke for a few hours which was a wee bit painful haha.  :D

Got a lil' worried about fast heartbeat at times, it wasn't just like my heat was beating faster, I just felt I could feel the whole area a lot more, it's hard to explain.  The stuff I had didn't smell much really, n I did a pretty small line of it and it didn't burn too badly, n the drip was ok, but seemed to keep drippin' for ages! More of a hangover than a comedown today, not toooo bad really, but still, not sure if i'll try this stuff again that soon.


----------



## Shambles

^ Yup. It goes by many names but "mephedrone" seems to have stuck - at least here in Euroland. Sounds too much like "methadone" for my liking, but hey ho.


----------



## WarmRushes

Bizzarely, "Mephedrone" is also the name of the first brian jonestown massacre album, which is a rather monged album indeed.


----------



## Bella Figura

being anal and pedantic here sorry :D

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methodrone


----------



## WarmRushes

whoremoaning said:


> being anal and pedantic here sorry :D
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methodrone



lol I stand corrected. 

Close enough though!


----------



## Treacle

Why is called mephedrone? I don't see how the chemical name can be shortened to that. Same with methylone.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

We call it Drone.


----------



## Shambles

Methylone I can understand - 3,4-*methyl*enedioxymethcathin*one*. Mephedrone appears to be entirely made up - 4-Methylmethcathinone. No idea where they got the "phedr" bit in the middle from.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

The phedr are the best letters to add that means it can still be pronounced as a word I guess?


----------



## Shambles

Hmm... not convinced. They could have called it Megabone by that reasoning. Would have been much better :D


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Ha! Much better and probably more correct if the stimulant effect is anything like MDPV or Meth when it comes to sex but perhaps not erections.


----------



## tambourine-man

Nah, that's the street name for GHB.

EDIT: Drats!  Foiled by CCF!


----------



## discopupils

Shambles said:


> Methylone I can understand - 3,4-*methyl*enedioxymethcathin*one*. Mephedrone appears to be entirely made up - 4-Methylmethcathinone. No idea where they got the "phedr" bit in the middle from.



There is an alternative name for mephedrone that contains the words "methyl" and "ephedrone" but I can't remember if there's anything in between or whether it's just Methylephedrone. I should think it is just Methylephedrone as Ephedrone is methcathinone.


----------



## Shambles

Hmm... That would make sense... still prefer megabone though :D


----------



## FractalDancer

7zark7 said:


> Did you know Alcohol is also a neurotoxin...



There are many things that are generally neurotoxic in large quantities but i think the fact certain catalogues list mdma as a particular 'selective serotonergic neurotoxin' it must mean something substantial!


----------



## Treacle

FractalDancer said:


> certain catalogues list mdma as a particular 'selective serotonergic neurotoxin' it must mean something substantial!


There still isn't proper evidence for that.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ There is, just no 'proper' evidence that the neurotroxic effects have any significance in man (unlike rats who get well fucked from being dosed with it). Anything that makes neurones spew out all the dopamine & serotonin they contain are going to be neurotoxic to some degree (eg methamphetamine)


----------



## dandandan

One of my mates has bought some and considering the massive good MDMA shortage here I'm half-up for trying it. I haven't done anything apart from weed for a good 6 months now so I've been a good boy.

Having said that, I am still on mirtazapine and valproate. Is this a terrible, terrible idea considering I'm on medication in terms of interactions or is it just no-one knows yet.


----------



## DS_

I'm planning on doing MDMA for the first time in a year tommorow night? Will the magic be back or will it be a epic fail?


----------



## Shambles

dandandan said:


> One of my mates has bought some and considering the massive good MDMA shortage here I'm half-up for trying it. I haven't done anything apart from weed for a good 6 months now so I've been a good boy.
> 
> Having said that, I am still on mirtazapine and valproate. Is this a terrible, terrible idea considering I'm on medication in terms of interactions or is it just no-one knows yet.



Mirtazapine/MDMA interactions

Soudium valproate/MDMA interactions

Looks reasonably safe to mix from a very brief skim.


----------



## TheSpade

DS_ said:


> I'm planning on doing MDMA for the first time in a year tommorow night? Will the magic be back or will it be a epic fail?



I took around a year off once, it was an epic fail. No magic returned. The pills were decent enough by all accounts yet I still ended up taking 7 of them to try and get to that special place but nae joy.


----------



## dandandan

Shambles said:


> Mirtazapine/MDMA interactions
> 
> Soudium valproate/MDMA interactions
> 
> Looks reasonably safe to mix from a very brief skim.



Well like the responsible drug user I am I didn't bother and decided to go for it anyway.

I started very small (50mg) and it hit me surprisingly hard. Redosing was ok. Probably had 300-400mg over the course of the night and quite good fun. Will go for some serious doses next time I try it.

No bad effects yet but I wasn't as fucked as my girlfriend on the same amount but obviously we're not an exact comparison but it's likely mirtazapine does a similar thing to mdma in increasing the dose requirement.

Anyway, for all the other manic depressives out there that shouldn't be doing this stuff in the first place, it didn't leave me dead after mixing it with mirtazapine (30mg), sodium valproate (2000mg) and some zyprexa (stopped taking it 3 days ago. Wonder where these urges to do drugs are coming from ha.).

Good fun though and way better than the crap cut mdma I get for 3-4x the price. Will try to stick to occassional uses only.


----------



## Treacle

When I was on mirtazapine, I took MDMA a few times. Apart from missing some of the 'depth', it was fine.


----------



## WarmRushes

I've taken mdma countless times while on mirtazapine, along with many many other drugs and have experienced no problems.

Always wise to check up though, I usually do a bit of research before taking anything new like meph


----------



## IzaBadger!

TheSpade said:


> I took around a year off once, it was an epic fail. No magic returned. The pills were decent enough by all accounts yet I still ended up taking 7 of them to try and get to that special place but nae joy.



This is about my experience (had about 1 year, 3 months off), although I had MDMA crystals and just felt shit. But then I've never much liked MDMA, so I still hold out hope that if I can get some decent MDA pills one day, the magic will return


----------



## inorbit

mdma kind of lost its magic for me too, i found methylone much more rewarding though less potent untill, I mixed it with mephedrone, wow, what a combination. lots of empathy, insight, wonderfull combo and easy to adjust it to suit ... ie, more methylone = more seratonin, more mephedrone = more dopamine


----------



## dandandan

Well I feel very shit today. Probably from the lack of sleep (no benzos and I'm coming off olanzapine) and the complete lack of food more than the drug, my mood isn't particularly lower but I just feel a bit braindead and very weak.


----------



## s0laris

I found that I could still suffer the same kind of comedowns although I would generally say I think I'd be more prone to depression some other people I know.


----------



## Treacle

fastandbulbous said:


> There is, just no 'proper' evidence that the neurotroxic effects have any significance in man


That's what I meant.


----------



## Riklet

My heart still feels weird over a week after taking mephedrone.  I have had no other issues to do with my heart in my lifetime, and i'm only 19, so it's sketching me out a bit.  Something definitely feels different, I don't think i'm just being paranoid.  I've stopped smoking and i'm going to cut down drinking for a few weeks, and do some proper exercise as well as go to the doctors.

I don't regret taking the stuff, cos it was a fucking fun night, but i'm almost certain this heart weirdness is because of it.  I just feel a lot more "aware" of the pressure of my heart in my chest, and my pulse speeding up and slowing down, as well as missing beats a bit.  Maybe this is no big deal for some, but it is for me.  I feel a bit dumb cos I knew the risks when I took this stuff, but hey.

Just a wee warning out there.  I seem to be in the minority in terms of these effects, but play safe y'all.


----------



## parttime crackhead

i feel absolutely fine after a night on the meph. to be fair i didnt take alot of it but still got a pretty good effect off it & the only bad thing is that iv chewed my mouth up a bit. no worse than i would on pills tho


----------



## fastandbulbous

forestxfaerie said:


> cardiac element?



Yes cardiac element...  ever since this appeared on the market I've had serious misgivings about it's effect on the heart (something just says "dodgy interaction with 5HT2B receptor" to me because of it's structure & pharmacology). In case the above means fuck all to you - ie utter gobbledegook - look up pulmonary hypertension & fenfluramine; it's a serious condition & resulted in the slimming tablet fenfluramine (& it's d isomer dexfenfluramine) being withdrawn worldwide as it caused a lot of cases of the aforementioned pulmonary hypertension.

I know people might think me a tad irresponsible as in my time I've consumed a shitload of weird & wonderful compounds with very little toxicology data on them, but before I do, I always thouroughly research them. This means that sometimes I simply never actually experience the drug because of what I've found (eg never have & never will choose to consume any phenylpiperazine after a bit of research). Until confirmed one way or another re: pathological changes in cardiac function, this is another compound that I'll just have to take other people's word on



> just dont go over 500mg-1000mg in a night and you should be fine.



You most probably will not end up in hospital or worse the night you take it, but this in no way indicates that you'll be fine in the long run, esp if you go on to use it multiple times. I may be wrong & it might turn out to be perfectly safe, but I think the anecdotal evidence that's appearing on BL etc. indicates otherwise


----------



## parttime crackhead

the few bad things iv heard about this drug, mainly on here, arent enough to stop me taking it, but they have been enough to stop me going daft on it. im not going to get in to taking it regularly and when i do take it, im not going to take the silly amounts of it that i would otherwise


----------



## 7zark7

fastandbulbous said:


> Yes cardiac element...  ever since this appeared on the market I've had serious misgivings about it's effect on the heart (something just says "dodgy interaction with 5HT2B receptor" to me because of it's structure & pharmacology). In case the above means fuck all to you - ie utter gobbledegook - look up pulmonary hypertension & fenfluramine; it's a serious condition & resulted in the slimming tablet fenfluramine (& it's d isomer dexfenfluramine) being withdrawn worldwide as it caused a lot of cases of the aforementioned pulmonary hypertension.



Thanks for the heads-up F&B. 

A quick search on Wiki for Fenfluramine explains that: "These receptors [5-HT] are plentiful in human cardiac valves and appear to be essential for normal cardiac development. Roth suggested that the mechanism by which fenfluramine causes damage is through inappropriately stimulating the valve cells to divide. This valve damage is found in other drugs that act on 5-HT2B receptors."

I take it Methedrone also acts on these receptors? Am I right in saying that the damage, if caused by Mephedrone, is permanent and irreversible?


----------



## Inso

Riklet said:


> My heart still feels weird over a week after taking mephedrone.  I have had no other issues to do with my heart in my lifetime, and i'm only 19, so it's sketching me out a bit.  Something definitely feels different, I don't think i'm just being paranoid.  I've stopped smoking and i'm going to cut down drinking for a few weeks, and do some proper exercise as well as go to the doctors.
> 
> I don't regret taking the stuff, cos it was a fucking fun night, but i'm almost certain this heart weirdness is because of it.  I just feel a lot more "aware" of the pressure of my heart in my chest, and my pulse speeding up and slowing down, as well as missing beats a bit.  Maybe this is no big deal for some, but it is for me.  I feel a bit dumb cos I knew the risks when I took this stuff, but hey.
> 
> Just a wee warning out there.  I seem to be in the minority in terms of these effects, but play safe y'all.



I felt like that for months after a night of way too much coke+pills. Turns out it was all in my head, had my cardio checked out multiple times and its 100% normal. Go to the doctors and get them to do a check, its probably nothing but it helps a great deal to put you at ease. Its amazing what the mind can conjur up in times of panic.

Since that night I can't take drugs which speed my heart up too much otherwise I get really uncomfortable and panicky. Stimulants are a no-no, MDMA I can handle but amp or coke I simply can't do anymore. From what I've read this mephedrone does make one more aware of heartrate so I shan't be going anywhere near it. Does sound like a mighty interesting experience though.


----------



## Riklet

I'm going to the GP and to get some checks done anyway, something like my heart, i'd rather be safe than sorry.  A few friends think i'm just being paranoid, but tbh they're not me, and I know what I feel.  I really hope it's just in my head, but i've felt a little dizzy and weird for days now, and my pulse feels weak compared to how i remember it before, whilst my heart area feels more "pressurised".  It kinda took a few days before I really started feeling this though, it wasn't the morning after...

Exercise doesn't seem that big a deal though, i've been doing some, and having a great diet.  Quit smoking and i'm gona drink less this month.  On the third day atm, and I feel crap to be honest, so i've been out doing stuff and getting involved in things which is cheering me up.  I'm definitely never taking mephdrone again, it just feels too dodgy for me personally, even if it's a perfect wonder drug for others.  Blah I feel right low to be honest....


----------



## Evad

sounds like anxiety to me mate


----------



## IzaBadger!

Riklet said:


> I'm going to the GP and to get some checks done anyway, something like my heart, i'd rather be safe than sorry.  A few friends think i'm just being paranoid, but tbh they're not me, and I know what I feel.  I really hope it's just in my head, but i've felt a little dizzy and weird for days now, and my pulse feels weak compared to how i remember it before, whilst my heart area feels more "pressurised".  It kinda took a few days before I really started feeling this though, it wasn't the morning after...
> 
> Exercise doesn't seem that big a deal though, i've been doing some, and having a great diet.  Quit smoking and i'm gona drink less this month.  On the third day atm, and I feel crap to be honest, so i've been out doing stuff and getting involved in things which is cheering me up.  I'm definitely never taking mephdrone again, it just feels too dodgy for me personally, even if it's a perfect wonder drug for others.  Blah I feel right low to be honest....



It is shit when the effects finally start catching up and you have to stop having fun and start being all sensible..

Definately worth getting it checked out if you're worried - better to be paranoid than let something bad go unchecked. I had some tests done recently, after years of various stimulant abuse my heart does do a fair few wierd things, but the tests all came back clear, she saw one little flutter but said it was nothing to worry about. 
I think even if nothing shows up though, if it feels wierd to *you* it might be worth taking things a bit slower.. (this is my theory anyway, although directly after my test I went home and shot up a gram of coke, so hey ho, some day I'll get there... 8) )


----------



## tambourine-man

^ LOL :D

Harm reduction at its finest.


----------



## IzaBadger!

Do as I say, not as I do


----------



## Ghostface

Hi,

Upon my failures in finding good MDMA in the UK I am considering buying some mephedrone.

Though I am a tad bit confused. 

I have found an online vendor selling mephedrone powder, or at lease I hope so.

1) How can a verify that the powder that I have ordered is mephedrone? Can I test it with some chemical reactor or am I going to have to hope for the best? 

2) Dosage wise: Is 200mg enough for your first dose? How long till you redose and if so do you follow an MDMA like pattern of half the initial dose? Oral consumption.

3) Are there in any ways any legal issues in the Uk for this product? It really seams quiet grey to me from what I have read.

Ty


----------



## tambourine-man

Ghostface69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Upon my failures in finding good MDMA in the UK I am considering buying some mephedrone.
> 
> Though I am a tad bit confused.
> 
> I have found an online vendor selling mephedrone powder, or at lease I hope so.
> 
> 1) How can a verify that the powder that I have ordered is mephedrone? Can I test it with some chemical reactor or am I going to have to hope for the best?
> 
> 2) Dosage wise: Is 200mg enough for your first dose? How long till you redose and if so do you follow an MDMA like pattern of half the initial dose? Oral consumption.
> 
> 3) Are there in any ways any legal issues in the Uk for this product? It really seams quiet grey to me from what I have read.
> 
> Ty


1.  It should produce a yellow colour with Marquis Reagent... but then so do other analogues in its class.

2.  Yes, 200mg orally will suffice for the first time.  Although others would suggest 250-300mg for full effect.  I think for a first time, anything between 200-250mg is ample.  Redose, if desired, about 1hr - 1.5hr in.

3.  Currently no legal issues that I'm aware of... for now.  Certain UK sites are openly selling it.


----------



## Ghostface

Ty,

Will give my review after next weekend if I have received it by then.

%)%)%)%)%)


----------



## Mylo

I enjoyed methylone quite abit, eventhough it felt like a shorter acting, slightly weaker, fiendy mdma. But this mephedrone stuff seems abit too dodgy for my liking with all these health problems and the few deaths involved. hmmm....


----------



## parttime crackhead

im choking to order some more. gonna need to try a uk vendor this time tho.  the shite thing about living back with my mum the now. "why've you got a letter from austria?" i think i only just got away with the excuse of my mate went there to teach english n sent me a letter (most of my mates cant even speak fuckin english properly ) 
that excuse wont really work again within a week lol.


----------



## rangrz

Shambles said:


> Methylone I can understand - 3,4-*methyl*enedioxymethcathin*one*. Mephedrone appears to be entirely made up - 4-Methylmethcathinone. No idea where they got the "phedr" bit in the middle from.




probably from ephedrine...as the original amphetamine type chemical discovered....lots of amphetamines have a reference to ephedrine in their trade/generic name. methedrine (old trade name for meth) dexedrine, ect.

cathinone is ketoamphetamine, so they probably just decided to use a ephedrine based name for it for whatever reason...tho I probably would have stuck with the "drine" instead of "phed" methaketadrine or something like would of worked.

but yeah, thats where I see the "phed" coming into the name, the same way the "drine" made its way into various amphetamine trade names.


----------



## Treacle

Evad said:


> sounds like anxiety to me mate


Same here. Have you tried a benzo at all?


----------



## MR_DISCOBISCUIT

Picked up a gram last night looking forward to trying this probably tonight


----------



## bogman

hope im not asking something that may get me in trouble=if so delete it but has anybody any experience from mephedrone shipped from Thailand


----------



## parttime crackhead

why would you get meph shipped from thailand? 

unless ur buying a kilo or somethin


----------



## bogman

thats where the vendor ships from


----------



## IzaBadger!

/\ I guess distance doesn't really matter so long as the postage isn't a total rip off.


----------



## parttime crackhead

bought some *capsules* myself yesterday to try it. also bought a g of meph n m1 from somewhere else. uk based.


@bogman - i just dont get why u would get it shipped from thailand if it wasnt bulk, its easy enough to find sites in europe or even the uk selling the stuff pretty cheap.


----------



## IzaBadger!

/\ Let us know how the *capsules* compares to other meph orders.. given they don't say anything about the product on the site, it's hard to know whether it's actually straight meph or not


----------



## Shambles

Just trimmed the last couple of posts cos it's getting a bit close to source discussion for my taste, folks. Nothing too specific please in terms of vendors or products please.

PS: Don't see that there should be any particular problems buying a legal product from anywhere in the world you so choose.

PPS: Yes, I know that particular product has been mentioned before but it has been pointed out that only one company makes it so it's perhaps a tad sourcey. Best avoided anyway, I think.


----------



## IzaBadger!

Oooh, I've never been snipped before! :D

/easily excited


----------



## parttime crackhead

as far as i know its pure, cannae mind what one of the two capsules they sell is meph n what ones m1 tho. think the stuff i ordered was m1 but im no sure.

sorry shambles  lol


edit - i seem to get snipped regularly when i try to avoid mentioning sources, im obviously shit at being vague about things lol


edit again - out of curiosity, does the fact its legal not mean that me saying, i bought some meph from www.<randommephdealer>.com is just the same as me saying, i bought trainspotting on dvd from www.hmv.com? obviously it isnt, but id just like some clarification pleeees.


----------



## Shambles

^ As far as I know they are just mephedrone, but don't know if they've been tested or owt.



IzaBadger! said:


> Oooh, I've never been snipped before! :D
> 
> /easily excited



Me + booze, spliff and guice + boredom = easily excitable snippery. Have put most of it back without the brand name. I'll get around to snipping it from the rest of the thread at some point... perhaps.

PC: It's just a BL thang, I think. Something to do with things being legal in some countries and illegal in others perhaps? Possible legal issues if someone does themself a nasty after buying something from a link here? Or maybe just for simplicity - if it's a psychoactive recreational substance then sources aren't allowed whether legal or not. Not sure where to draw the line myself sometimes, but generally best to just avoid source talk if in doubt I guess.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Shambles said:


> Possible legal issues if someone does themself a nasty after buying something from a link here?




makes sense. fair play, ill try my best in the future, feel free to snip away if i slip up lol


----------



## jinx9000

Any good slang terms for this methedrone? Myslef and few mates are gonna head out soon on it, but i know there gonna start calling it methadone once they get chatty!


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Fuck it, ive just ordered some more. getting MDMA is too much of a hassle


----------



## Treacle

jinx9000 said:


> Any good slang terms for this methedrone?


It's mephedrone.


----------



## R35P3CT

Baron_Greenbck said:


> Fuck it, ive just ordered some more. getting MDMA is too much of a hassle



where u get it bud


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

^ He can't tell you that.


----------



## R35P3CT

*no sources*


----------



## jinx9000

Treacle said:


> It's mephedrone.



haha, jesus, think i'll just call it "stuff"


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

After many a debate on the subject me and my pals decided on Drone.

Mainly because it can be substituted for the word "zone" in the song Lost in the K-Hole by Kissy Sell Out.

So when someone has some Mephedrone in stock i usually get a text that reads "back on the drone again!!".

Shit story.


----------



## jinx9000

I read "Miaouw" on t'internet somewhere.................think because it's illegal bigger brother had the street name kat/kitty???????????

could have a laugh with that!


----------



## R35P3CT

yip lol 

Mcat then the mieow lol


----------



## parttime crackhead

iv just been calling it meph. its kinda hard when you try n tell some1 about it tho, coz they think your talking about methadone or cystal meth or at least think its something similar to them


----------



## IzaBadger!

lol, that and you can't pronounce your 'th's properly!  'I'm on the meff tonight!'


----------



## bogman

im not going to bother getting the stuff i ordered last nite=i just jumped in and ordered off the 1st site i seen last nite,being looking around abit more today and can get it nearer to home and a bit cheaper.


----------



## MR_DISCOBISCUIT

Done a large cap and sniffed the rest of a gram last night for the first time and enjoyed it. It aint MD though  But for the price I got it for big thumbs up


----------



## discopupils

Baron_Greenbck said:


> After many a debate on the subject me and my pals decided on Drone.
> 
> Mainly because it can be substituted for the word "zone" in the song Lost in the K-Hole by Kissy Sell Out.
> 
> So when someone has some Mephedrone in stock i usually get a text that reads "back on the drone again!!".
> 
> Shit story.



I LOVE Kissy Sell Out.
I'm also getting some mephedrone, methylone and 4-fluoroamphetamine to combine next friday


----------



## parttime crackhead

got some more in today, was gonna have a wee sniff the night but im just gonna keep it for the weekend. i had some ching left from last weekend so iv been sniffin that instead


----------



## R35P3CT

bogman said:


> im not going to bother getting the stuff i ordered last nite=i just jumped in and ordered off the 1st site i seen last nite,being looking around abit more today and can get it nearer to home and a bit cheaper.



............


----------



## parttime crackhead

plan to not touch it didnt work, about an hour after i posted that i sniffed a fair bit n sat up till about 5. getting up for work 2 hours later was a cunt


----------



## forestxfaerie

i posted this in the methylone thread also but figured it would fit here too:

finally tried methylone. I did 150mg nasally with very mild effect .. my mood was lifted but it was not much to write home about. i then dissolved 180mg into water and drank it. within 20 mins or so my eyes were going CRAzY and i was rolling ! this all started around 7pm and then at 10 i started coming down fast and one minute i was really high and the next i was totally sober. I still felt great though. i sat outside and looked at the moon for a good hour. then I went to bed around 1130. I fell asleep to relaxing colorful visuals when i closed my eyes. I did have the desire to take more pretty strong. I however, kept pushing those thoughts away everytime they entered my head and within 30 mins or so those urges went away completely. i think mephedrone and methylone are both enjoyable but it depends on what you are looking for.

mephedrone: more of a slap in the face hits all at once high with a lot more energy, talking a mile a minute, want to do something, hard to focus on one thing for too long. very moreish.. lasts only 1 hour then you want more

methylone: much calmer. smoother come up, smoother come down. lasts 2-3 hours. more touchy feely...


----------



## jackdaw

I'll add my experiences with Methylmethcat/Mephedrone.

I've danced with it on two seperate occasions. First was a month before christmas. Got myself a gram. It was spread over three nights. The method was oral administration, 100-125 mg's a dose. Twice each night, with three hours between each dose. I found it's effects quite subtle and relatively easy going.

Second time around was last night. I purchased another gram from a different source. This time I insufflated/snorted it in 100-130 mg's lines. Six lines in total spread over six hours. I didn't really feel it's strength until the second line. Tight jaw clenching and strong stimulation. In fact I was veritably insane. Good there was no one else around! This time it was a different beast from before Christmas.

I've read a lot of reports comparing this to MDMA. I differ on this. I found it too be more like Amphetamine Sulphate. Roughly an hour after my last line, I experienced strong negative effects - Dysphoria, anxiety and a very sick stomach.

To put it bluntly, I don't like it.

Would I do it again? No!

It's a reminder to me why I don't like most stimulants.

I'm gonna stick to Caffeine and Kratom. Yeah I know I'm a pussy, But what ya gonna do?


----------



## Treacle

^Laugh at you.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Ive had a bloody good night on the old drone.


----------



## parttime crackhead

im gonna have a bloody good night on the old drone tonight, i can sense it


----------



## boltoncalling

On the subject of what people call it, I say "Mee-fa-drone" 

People kept thinking I said Methedone when I pronounced it the other way


----------



## Treacle

I say meh-fa-drone. I assume that is correct.

Also, "Mee-fa-drone" sounds like methylone. Most people probably haven't heard of it, though. All these people missing out on these research chemicals, and going getting pissed at the pub, instead. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## discopupils

I say meh-fa-drone and meh-thi-lone. is it supposed to be mee-thi-lone?


----------



## Evad

i'd say you're right disco


----------



## Treacle

discopupils said:


> is it supposed to be mee-thi-lone?


I say it that way. Like mee-thi-lone-dioxy-meth-amphetamine (MDMA).


----------



## discopupils

oh I say meh-thi-leen-dioxy-meh-thamphetamine. My logic on it is that it's not pronounced Crystal meeth.


----------



## Bella Figura

I like to include the 3,4- at the beginning.


----------



## Evad

methyl is pronounced meh-thil

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/methyl


----------



## discopupils

ohh I drop the numbers when I'm talking eg. fluoroamphetamine instead of 4-fluoro.


----------



## Treacle

I meant mee-thi-leen-dioxy-meth-amphetamine, in my earlier post. I swear it's pronounced mee-thil. It's still sounds impressive to people that have never heard it. I usually add 3,4 as well.


----------



## tambourine-man

I pronounce it 'scone' instead of 'scon'.


----------



## Treacle

So do I.


----------



## discopupils

yeah thats because it has an e on the end of it. Scone should be the correct pronunciation


----------



## fastandbulbous

I say pot-ay-toe & you say pot-arr-toe


----------



## Treacle

discopupils said:


> yeah thats because it has an e on the end of it. Scone should be the correct pronunciation


Correct. I always have this argument with people.


----------



## discopupils

exactly, you don't avoid traffic "cons" when driving, do you?


----------



## Treacle

Nope.


----------



## fastandbulbous

discopupils said:


> exactly, you don't avoid traffic "cons" when driving, do you?




You mean like speed cameras (they're the biggest con going! )


----------



## discopupils

yes like speed cameras! I could mo(a)n about them till the cows came hom.


----------



## wibble

Treacle said:


> Correct. I always have this argument with people.



You are so right but scone sounds stupid and posh.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

It's scon. 

Same way that I proved that the correct english language pronounciation of Schedule is Shed-ule. 

Sked-ule is the American way!!!!

I found articles to prove this and Treacle still didn't believe me.


----------



## wibble

It is you know.

A friend of mine once said scon was more posh, I was actually aghast.


----------



## parttime crackhead

you say scone, i say biscuit. fuck yer scones


----------



## spirits

Is anyone still buying *the capsule form*? I know their not economical at all but they had a more "magic" feel than straight up meph in my opinion.


----------



## parttime crackhead

aye i had some at the weekend, i think it was the m1 capsules i had tho, the other ones were out of stock. i also had a g each of meph n m1 anyway


----------



## Evad

Treacle said:


> I meant mee-thi-leen-dioxy-meth-amphetamine, in my earlier post. I swear it's pronounced mee-thil. It's still sounds impressive to people that have never heard it. I usually add 3,4 as well.



incorrect meh-thi-leen-dioxy-meth-amphetamine, study some chemistry duuude


----------



## fastandbulbous

Whether you pronounce it meh-thil or mee-thil is purely a matter of preference and either is acceptable to most chemistry orientated folk, who generally only care that you get the position numbers etc of the functional groups correct in the name


----------



## Evad

fastandbulbous said:


> Whether you pronounce it meh-thil or mee-thil is purely a matter of preference and either is acceptable to most chemistry orientated folk, who generally only care that you get the position numbers etc of the functional groups correct in the name



which do you prefer?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Meh-thil

Mee-thil is more popular in America I believe and I have a bit of an issue with the way Americans come up with alternative names/pronounciations for drugs/compounds that have previously had perfectly acceptable names that have been around for ages. The best example I can think of at the moment is the totally pointless act of renaming adrenaline as epinephrine (& noradrenaline as norepinephrine), when it had been universally called adrenaline for a long time beforehand; equally, the metal Bacofoil is made from is al-yew-min-e-um not a-loo-min-um.

I rest my case


----------



## Evad

had always been taught meh-thil through studying chem, my hardcore buds with chem masters also were taught only meh-thil


----------



## Riklet

I just pronounce Methylone and Mephedrone how I would presume most Brits do; Meh-thyl-one n mefph-e-drone...

Damn those linguistic meddlers...


----------



## WarmRushes

I tried it for the first time on sunday morning, got back from a club with mates after boshing half a gram of mdma each, we ended up doing the gram in between the 3 of us along with plenty of GBL. It was nice, felt like a nice coke rush and lasted a good while in to the morning. I'd like to try it out on it's own next to get a proper feel for it but we all enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Riklet

It's one of the best drugs i've tried in ages.... pah, just my luck it being no fucking good for me.... 

I am feeling a fair bit better now, but I think i'd have to be an idiot to try the stuff again....


----------



## 7zark7

cherrycolouredfunk said:


> It's scon.




I think this might settle the argument:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=en-GB&v=l-Gq17O-HRc&gl=GB


----------



## Shambles

^ :D

I used to fuckin' _luuurve_ that show. Used to watch it every day at school - think it must be at least partially responsible for setting me down the rocky road I took 

And it's scon - no question about it :D

But great as this lil diversion is, let's get back to the matter at hand, please folks


----------



## rickolasnice

Anyone found mephedrone to be particularly corrosive to your insides? A few of my friends that never used to get nose bleeds have started getting them post mephedrone use (nothin too much).. and after a rather silly binge i went on last weekend (2+ G's from friday night to saturday afternoon.. no sleep and no food.. mostly bombed but a few lines were sniffed).. i went out to a pub and started drinkin.. got quite hammered.. i then smoked a 1 good skunk spliff.. which completely messed me up.. but anyway.. i ended up pukin.. which looked alot like it had blood in it.. 

Could this stuff be seriously fuckin our insides up?


----------



## Bare_head

i find that when abusing drugs and drink without having some binder in your stomach then your stomach can certainly take a hammering, tho you said you were snorting it, and i think it was probably your sinuses finding the chemical a little harsh and producing blood in back of your throat, you say you drank ghb too. that is quite harsh on the stomach and can leave it quite sore the day after, i would defianately watch mixing alot of chemicals, because under the influence you can get quite paranoid, i have seen it in many friends before, and its not nice having to look after them.


----------



## rickolasnice

Bare_head said:


> i find that when abusing drugs and drink without having some binder in your stomach then your stomach can certainly take a hammering, tho you said you were snorting it, and i think it was probably your sinuses finding the chemical a little harsh and producing blood in back of your throat, you say you drank ghb too. that is quite harsh on the stomach and can leave it quite sore the day after, i would defianately watch mixing alot of chemicals, because under the influence you can get quite paranoid, i have seen it in many friends before, and its not nice having to look after them.



Is that to me^? Cos if so..

I didn't drink GHB? The part of my post i guess you are referring to (2+ G's) = over 2 grams of meph.

I have had plenty of experience with paranoia  Just the other week i was findin it hard to tell myself that my thoughts of my friends conspiring against me was just paranoid delusions.. i managed though.

I'm pretty sure it wasn't blood in the back of my throat because of how it was mixed with my puke (my puke was pretty much solid.. due to bein dehydrated and had JUST eaten a portion of chips) it was like the piles of mashed chips had been stirred in with blood so much that the chips were dyed pink.. my puke also turned more red the more that came up.


----------



## WarmRushes

rickolasnice said:


> Is that to me^? Cos if so..
> 
> I didn't drink GHB? The part of my post i guess you are referring to (2+ G's) = over 2 grams of meph.
> 
> I have had plenty of experience with paranoia  Just the other week i was findin it hard to tell myself that my thoughts of my friends conspiring against me was just paranoid delusions.. i managed though.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it wasn't blood in the back of my throat because of how it was mixed with my puke (my puke was pretty much solid.. due to bein dehydrated and had JUST eaten a portion of chips) it was like the piles of mashed chips had been stirred in with blood so much that the chips were dyed pink.. my puke also turned more red the more that came up.



You probably burst a blood vessle when you where being sick, red/pink blood means it's fresh and is usually nothing to get to concerned about. If it was black then you'd maybe want to get to hospital.


----------



## Shambles

Couldn't find any actual evidence for it being corrosive other than users reporting a subjective corrosive feel. There is evidence of irreversible neurotoxicity and permanant damage (in rats). Couple of studies here and here if you've got the kind of brain that can  make sense of them.

Am certainly no expert in chemistry myself though, so am only going on what I've gathered from those that do. Sure someone who knows their chemistry - *cough* *f&b* *cough* - will be able to give a better answer if they pop by this thread.

Personally, I would exercise extreme caution with meph as we really are human guinea pigs for these new compounds and this one just smells wrong compared to the other options.


----------



## rickolasnice

Shambles said:


> this one just smells wrong compared to the other options.



^^ Anyone noticed that your sweat smells like meph a couple days after use.. what other chemical does that!?

Thanx for the research btw.


----------



## Evad

my sweats just smells sexy,not noticed that myself but noticed it with speed before and apparently a lot of the barbs do the same


----------



## rickolasnice

Really?? I've done alot of speed and although my sweat does smell slightly different.. it's never smelt like speed..

But yesh, your sweat _does_ smell sexy evad


----------



## Shambles

Evad's sweat is the good sweat. I keep a vial of it on a chain around my neck for emergencies.

I've not used meph yet - probably will at some point cos I is a utter drug pig - so don't know about that. Find a number of drugs come wafting out through your pores to some degree or another. The smell of heroin being sweated out is utterly vile - just the thought of it makes me heave


----------



## The_Idler

if you can get meph for free or very cheap,
be careful.

"morish" is something of an understatement.



and yeah i used to hate getting a waft of meph smell the day after finishing my stash.


----------



## Link_S

The messenger bag i kept it in still smells of it a month or 2 down the line, chemical handcream gone wrong is the only way i can describe it. It made all my clothes stink of it aswel. In hindsight that may just have been sweat (ugh)


----------



## Shambles

From reading on other forums, there was a supposedly dodgy synth doing the rounds that was stinky. Apparently good meph doesn't smell too strongly at all.


----------



## The_Idler

IME it has varied,
but always smells to some degree.

very distinctive.


----------



## Shambles

I think the suggestion was that the worse it smelled the lower the purity. Wouldn't wear it as perfume but it really shouldn't still be hanging around weeks and months later if it's been made properly kinda thing. From other (lesser!) forums though so make of it what you will.


----------



## The_Idler

as far as i could tell, the purity was pretty reliable.

i guess that adulterant must just be really stinky.


----------



## Shambles

Silly choice of adulterant then really - who wants a drug that stinks for weeks after it's gone? :D


----------



## The_Idler

i meant by-product like.



silly chinese chemists.

though i suspect they did a pretty good job.


----------



## Link_S

The meph definitely did a pretty good job, though I've had no other batches to compare it with


----------



## tambourine-man

Evad said:


> my sweats just smells sexy...








:D


----------



## boltoncalling

Ive decided not to do meph. Im soooo tempted cos the MD has dried up round my way, dealers have stopped dealing, pills seem to be nothing but BZP shit and im not getting into speed again. 

Some of the comments on this thread have put me off, racing heartbeats being the main one, puking blood, the stuff stinking, no actual research been done yet, and some general consensus that meph's a bit dodge. dont get me wrong, im sure theres a 99% chance its all good but something is telling me no

most likely I'll be doing meph in 'pills' soon enough anyway


----------



## MrM

rickolasnice said:


> Really?? I've done alot of speed and although my sweat does smell slightly different.. it's never smelt like speed..
> 
> But yesh, your sweat _does_ smell sexy evad



One of my scottish mates is convinced the only time the midgies ever leave him alone (when he's outside and there are some) are when he's been on a speed binge and his sweet's obtained that funny smell. 

Presumably there is some chemical that ends up in the sweet that smells that the midgies don't like.


----------



## Treacle

Just got some meph. Very unsure what to do. I shall have a drink, and then think about it some more.


----------



## Doperide

Shambles said:


> Couldn't find any actual evidence for it being corrosive other than users reporting a subjective corrosive feel. There is evidence of irreversible neurotoxicity and permanant damage (in rats). Couple of studies here and here if you've got the kind of brain that can  make sense of them.
> 
> Am certainly no expert in chemistry myself though, so am only going on what I've gathered from those that do. Sure someone who knows their chemistry - *cough* *f&b* *cough* - will be able to give a better answer if they pop by this thread.
> 
> Personally, I would exercise extreme caution with meph as we really are human guinea pigs for these new compounds and this one just smells wrong compared to the other options.


Hmm, those studies were about 2,5-DIMETHOXY-4-CHLOROAMPHETAMINE  not mephedrone...


----------



## mik82

Doperide said:


> Hmm, those studies were about 2,5-DIMETHOXY-4-CHLOROAMPHETAMINE  not mephedrone...



Being pedantic, those articles were about 4-chloroamphetamine, a known neurotoxin.

As for mephedrone, from descriptions of effects it sounds like it probably will have neurotoxic effects, being a combined serotonin/dopamine releaser. It also appears to lend itself to excessive use. I did a little searching and couldn't find anything on it. I did, however, find a paper giving evidence that methcathinone (ie mephedrone without the 4-methyl group) was neurotoxic to both serotonergic and dopaminergic neurons. However I can't access the full paper and it does include George Ricaurte as an author.

I reckon this stuff will hit the mainstream media within a few months. It's not discreet and the binging tendency is going to lead to people being admitted with psychosis. Someone is bound to die sooner or later: probably an underinformed, young person who dehydrates or takes a massive amount and ends up on the front page of the Daily Mail.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

> combined serotonin/dopamine releaser



My poor mood swinging chemically imbalanced brain is not going to do very well with that.

I'm about to have some anyway!


----------



## Treacle

Well...that's a 100mg-ish line up the nose. I guess we shall see.


----------



## Shambles

Doperide said:


> Hmm, those studies were about 2,5-DIMETHOXY-4-CHLOROAMPHETAMINE  not mephedrone...





Ooops! That'll teach me for skim reading. DOC is indeed rather different to mephedrone. Took the links from a thread in ADD about mephedrone toxicity but I'm not really an ADD type person so get lost in the scientific stuff and my eyes glaze over a bit.


----------



## Link_S

Treacle said:


> Well...that's a 100mg-ish line up the nose. I guess we shall see.



Good luck, if i were you i'd just stick another 200mg line up there, no high's ever as good as the first with meph so i've heard  (for the sake of harm reduction, i was..'joking')



MrM said:


> One of my scottish mates is convinced the only time the midgies ever leave him alone (when he's outside and there are some) are when he's been on a speed binge and his sweet's obtained that funny smell.



First 5 times i read that i read it as 'midgets'


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

^ He's just projectile vomited on to the floor before I could run to get the sick bucket....this is nothing new with him and drugs. He's sick then totally fine then carries on conversation or whatever he was doing. He's renowned for it, provides all our mates with great amusement!

I was fine until I started to clean it up. Not been sick though....Usually I can handle seeing anyone be sick and then cleaning up any ones sick I'm not arsed  done it plenty of times, but I actually wretched this time! There's not enough food in my stomach to allow me to vomit though, only alcohol. This will either be a good or a painful thing. 

No sickness for me...I can just feel something coming on and I like it. I've got baby shakes which I like.


----------



## IzaBadger!

/\ I actually found it ok on the stomach, no puking and very little nausea. And that's pretty impressive given that my stomach is ROYALLY fucked and these days any sort of stim tends to upset it!

..that said, because my stomach IS fucked, I always carry around an arsenal of drugs to combat it, metaclopramide and peppermint oil capsules being the most on-the-spot helpful of the bunch..


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Yeah, after a break from drugs plugging stuff would give me nausea and I'd wretch but never actually followed through with vomitting. 

Treac is just sensitive and is often sick, anxiety and just a sensitive stomach that's all. The drip made him sick this time though  

Ketamine drip ALWAYS makes me vomit though. Infact Ket can often always produce vomit from me.

I think the best of this meph is over now. I just feel stimulated, a little loved up and slightly euphoric. Going to have a wee bit more though.


----------



## Treacle

I've just had another line. That will be it for today. Got none of the 'blow your head off' tackle from it.


----------



## lilmafia4o1

wtf is mepherdone i mean i do methadone when i aint got dope nd thats fire but wtf is this?? lol


----------



## Shambles

Mephedrone = 4-Methylmethcathinone.

Despite sounding a lot like methadone, it's actually a legal stimulant.


----------



## centro

How is the meph treating you, Cherry??


----------



## rickolasnice

Better than coke ^


----------



## centro

rickolasnice said:


> Better than coke ^



%)


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

centro said:


> How is the meph treating you, Cherry??
> 
> Id be intrigued to try some, got myself a gram of coke, had 3 lines since 2pm, feel niiiiiiice.



I feel nice. MDMA ish but very stimmed at the same time. I can't shut up - I usually talk non stop anyway but I'm like a machine now. Treac keeps joking and telling me to shut up, a joke of his when I talk too much. I'm giving his ears a rest for a while. 

I can feel my heart in my throat though. 

I might go for a walk. Or phone my dad, i've not spoken to him in a few weeks. He loves me when I talk and talk and talk.


----------



## Treacle

^At least someone does.


----------



## centro

know what you mean about going for a walk! A powerwalk at that lol.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

I just love going for walks when I'm on drugs. 

When I used stay with B9 and M'n'M I used to love going for walks with them and their two lovely dogs.


----------



## Treacle

Just feel a bit speedy now. Heart rate is pretty much at resting rate. I probably didn't have enough. More next time, then....


----------



## Treacle

How is redosing three hours after the first dose? I'm assuming quite pointless.


----------



## rickolasnice

I've found it quite MDMA like in the area of redosing.. meaning after a while the euphoria is blunted ALOT.. but even 24ish hours after initial dosing at the weekend i did manage to get to a very slight euphoric level (with big doses).. but then i could do that with MDMA.


----------



## parttime crackhead

iv not been too bad with this stuff when it comes to going mad n rattling hunners. each time iv took it had less than a half g of meph n about the same amount of m1, except the last time when i had two of those *snip* m1 capsules aswell. i seem to come down off it quite nicely, not sitting about absolutely choking for more.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Clearly didn't take enough. Feeling flat now and wanting more but there will be no point.


----------



## Ghostface

I just received my mephedrone     

Help me out though. It seems to have a sweet smell and a bitter taste (licked a bit)? How would you best describe it?

I really don''t want to take any today and with my luck lately I really hope it is not bunk white powder.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

The stuff we have has kind of a sweet unpungent smell and tastes very very bitter. 

If you've ever smelt M1 it smells like that.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

^ You really dont want the other stuff, yellowy, fluffy, like sniffing salt and vinegar crisps!!!


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

This stuffs fine. Just had a wee bit more and going for a wander to buy some booze with some music in my ears now


----------



## Ghostface

@cherrycolouredfunk

Your stuff would happen to have a cat like name (listing)  ?


----------



## rickolasnice

Ghostface69 said:


> I just received my mephedrone
> 
> Help me out though. It seems to have a sweet smell and a bitter taste (licked a bit)? How would you best describe it?
> 
> I really don''t want to take any today and with my luck lately I really hope it is not bunk white powder.



I'd describe the smell as having a strong MDMA odour, mixed with a chemically coconutty chemical smell


----------



## Evad

smells like cocpnut feels/tastes like vinegar at the back of the throat


----------



## dandandan

I'm reading a lot of conflicting information. Is Methylone any better than Mephedrone and does Methylone have the same problems that many are reporting in terms of possible cardiac problems? Also, is Methylone as moreish as Meph?


----------



## parttime crackhead

m1 seems to be considered safer. meph hits u harder tho. mixing the two is the best plan. you get all the safeness of the m1 & all the crazy dunt of the meph. win win.

im soooo good at this harm reduction patter!

edit - iv yet to try m1 on its own. plan for the weekend!!!! haha, na i think ill give it a miss this weekend, dont wanna ruin it too quickly


----------



## Shambles

I find M1 unbelievably moreish. If I start a gram then I finish it that night and still want more. Leaves me wired and unable to sleep for a _loooong_ time but feel fine after sleeping. Not tried meph to compare though.


----------



## brokenbrain

I'm going to get a gramme of each soon and put them in my medicine cabinet for much later.Don't want GBL withdrawals to fuck with them especially since Meph seems to be a dopamine agonist.My reason for getting them now is to have them and say I've tried them to the grandkids or whoever.Also pills are shit and have been since 2001.
My question I suppose is,how long does M1 and Meph last in unopened packets?And how long before they decay if opened?Eg If I played about with them in a month and then put them back in the medicine cabinet would they degrade over a few months at all?Or 6 months?


----------



## Evad

pills have been shit since 2001? haha


----------



## brokenbrain

Well I stopped taking them more than every 6 months since the last good ones I had were early 2001.Now you could be saying that pills have been shit since 1990 or that they've been shit since 2004....but the main point is that pills are shit.


----------



## Na Boa

Took a couple of meph capsules (of a well known brand) on Friday and had a bit of a weird experience. Was in a bar with 3 mates, drinking reasonably heavily and took two of these over the course of the night. Was nicely fucked but nothing major. Took a cab home about 2ish and sat in my living room watching "The Wire" on DVD. While I was sat there, I had a kind of "flashback" to the 4 of us standing in front of this ball of different coloured lights admiring how clear and bright the colours were and seeing bits of them grow and shrink and stuff. Obviously, this never happened but I still have this clear memory of it and, at the time, was pretty freaked out as I couldn't tell if I was remembering a time I'd tripped out a bit earlier on in the evening or if the memory itself was a kind of trip. It was also the first thing I thought of when I woke up.

Pretty fucking strange anyway, especially as I haven't heard anyone say there's any real psychadelic effects to the stuff. Think I may need to give myself a weekend off the drugs, tbh.


----------



## Evad

Na Boa said:


> Took a couple of meph capsules (of a well known brand) on Friday and had a bit of a weird experience. Was in a bar with 3 mates, drinking reasonably heavily and took two of these over the course of the night. Was nicely fucked but nothing major. Took a cab home about 2ish and sat in my living room watching "The Wire" on DVD. While I was sat there, I had a kind of "flashback" to the 4 of us standing in front of this ball of different coloured lights admiring how clear and bright the colours were and seeing bits of them grow and shrink and stuff. Obviously, this never happened but I still have this clear memory of it and, at the time, was pretty freaked out as I couldn't tell if I was remembering a time I'd tripped out a bit earlier on in the evening or if the memory itself was a kind of trip. It was also the first thing I thought of when I woke up.
> 
> Pretty fucking strange anyway, especially as I haven't heard anyone say there's any real psychadelic effects to the stuff. Think I may need to give myself a weekend off the drugs, tbh.



woah no way i had exactly the she same thing, ridiculous memories of stuff that never happened!


----------



## brokenbrain

Obviously this Mephedrone stuff is the key to unlocking the multi-dimensions that we enhabit in the Multi-verse.Keep on it too much and you'll be living with someone elses memories entirely.This stuff sounds like its out of a Philip K Dick novel.Might have to hold off for some time before going down this particular rabbit/worm hole.Think I'll read Ubik instead.


----------



## Na Boa

Evad said:


> woah no way i had exactly the she same thing, ridiculous memories of stuff that never happened!



Seriously? To be honest, I'm glad you said that. I hope this is some kind of side effect (like MDA visulas) rather than me just losing it.


----------



## Treacle

Not noticed a single bit of trippiness with it, but assuming it works quite like MDMA, I'd assume it's possible to have those 'trance outs' where you imagine all sorts. Sort of a half dream.


----------



## Na Boa

^^^ Neither had I, in 4 or 5 times taking it before. That was the first trippy thing that's happened to me on it. I suspect it may be something to with my general mental state at the moment though, although Evad appears to have had similar experiences.


----------



## Evad

Na Boa said:


> Seriously? To be honest, I'm glad you said that. I hope this is some kind of side effect (like MDA visulas) rather than me just losing it.



yeah no trippiness at the time but on the way home i was about to ask my friend about some giant stone girl that he thought was fit and then realised that no such situation had happened hah


----------



## Na Boa

Evad said:


> yeah no trippiness at the time but on the way home i was about to ask my friend about some giant stone girl that he thought was fit and then realised that no such situation had happened hah





Weird shit. Proper vivid recollections though, aren't they?


----------



## tambourine-man

Evad said:


> yeah no trippiness at the time but on the way home i was about to ask my friend about some giant stone girl that he thought was fit and then realised that no such situation had happened hah


Uh, that's kinda strange.

In fact, both of those stories are weird.  Shame they get buried in the megathread.


----------



## Evad

my night was a bit of a polydrug mash fest so i'd just put it down to that


----------



## wibble

The best kind of night I feel.


----------



## discopupils

I get psychosis-style trippyness with meph towards the last few hours of a binge. Fluttering in the corner of my eye, things looking a different colour to what they actually are etc.


----------



## 7zark7

boltoncalling said:


> Some of the comments on this thread have put me off, racing heartbeats being the main one, puking blood, the stuff stinking, no actual research been done yet, and some general consensus that meph's a bit dodge. dont get me wrong, im sure theres a 99% chance its all good but something is telling me no



I have had a few samples of this stuff and it's nowhere near as bad/good as people are making out. It didn't really make my heart beat faster - maybe a bit stronger (increase in blood pressure) though. It also didn't make me gurn or chew my mouth off and getting to sleep was not a problem. Actually, sleeping afterwards is odd. I found it to be very fractured sleep but woke up feeling quite refreshed. The smell is weird, but not that disgusting. Compared to eating truffles or drink GBL, it's lovely!


----------



## WarmRushes

7zark7 said:


> I have had a few samples of this stuff and it's nowhere near as bad/good as people are making out. It didn't really make my heart beat faster - maybe a bit stronger (increase in blood pressure) though. It also didn't make me gurn or chew my mouth off and getting to sleep was not a problem. Actually, sleeping afterwards is odd. I found it to be very fractured sleep but woke up feeling quite refreshed. The smell is weird, but not that disgusting. Compared to eating truffles or drink GBL, it's lovely!



Thats pretty much the experience I had with it, no real gurning or anything. I was pretty fucked but it was nothing special. My chest felt a bit constricted as did my arms towards the end but it was nothing really. It burned like fuck to snort, didn't smell too great but no worse that any other chemical. 

I was already minced when I had it, and it all it seemed to do was extend the length of the high and makes us all talk absolutely non stop for hours and hours. Mixed well with G I thought too. Not in a hurry to do it again though, it was quite fiendish and it's probably not very good for you.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

I found it to be very like coke as in the high didn't last long enough. I crashed down pretty hard and became very emotional as I'd gone very up and then very down in a short space of time. I'm sensitive to this anyway.

I did talk NONE stop for a while though, insistently! 

We only took 150mgs as a first go. Sleeping wasn't a problem thanks to Valium.

Post loaded on my L-Tyrosine to fix the dopamine in my brain and I take things for my serotonin anyway. 

Had a bloody nose last night and this morning but I feel alright today just loaded with cold, gooey eyes and a really minging phlegmy chest. 

Will try more next time but we're doing MDMA on Friday on a night out, can't wait it's been a while!


----------



## MR_DISCOBISCUIT

I sniffed a gram on Saturday night and by fuck after the 4th line it was seriously rough on my nose, tears to the eye job almost


----------



## parttime crackhead

i found sniffing it to be the opposite, first line's a killer, eyes watering n shit, then after that its not too bad


----------



## MR_DISCOBISCUIT

Oh fuck no just kept getting worse for me


----------



## tambourine-man

Last tme I used, I snorted 200g with little nasal irritation.  I actually thought it was tame in comparison to some chems.


----------



## 7zark7

I didn't have any nasal problems during snorting or afterwards or even the next day. Was doing the little and often technique rather than being greedy!


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

My nose is very very sore from snorting it....but we did snort 2c-d just a few days before so I'm not surprised! Bleeds every time I blow it.


----------



## Riklet

My nose has produced some interesting coloured substances for the past few weeks now, I think mainly due to the mephedrone I snorted (which i didn't find that bad on the shnozz, nor was the drip "that" bad but I was absolutely fucked so it's hard to remember) and general ket and pee vee which has been hiding up there.... 

Awww.  Stay safe, people....


----------



## fastandbulbous

tambourine-man said:


> Last tme I used, I snorted 200g with little nasal irritation.  I actually thought it was tame in comparison to some chems.




Fuck, I thought I had a big nose, but to gett 200g of anything up there...


----------



## tambourine-man

Hahaha!

Hardcore.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

> has produced some interesting coloured substances for the past few weeks now



Mine too recently, I've had thin bright red speckles/slight bleeding immediately after snorting 2c-d, Thick dark red bloody snots after speed and days after, green red and brown days after doing any drugs and yesterday was a really really deep red mucus totally consisting of blood. 

Nothing yet today but I seem to have developed what looks like is going to manifest into conjunctivitis in the nasal area of my right eye. Glued shut this morning and bloodshot. Mmmm nice! 

Sorry to spoil anyone's breakfast/lunch


----------



## Riklet

Porridge/green tea combo has been thoroughly boggied upon....  

Better out than in though eh?


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Treacle has a blood pressure monitor. 

Tonight, myself and a friend consumed an oral dose of 250mg Mephedrone. Then another 150mg, when we came home. We had also had alcohol and had a small line of speed in the club. We took the reading once we'd been at home and sitting around talking for a while. 

Typically in our now druggy drunk state I have forgotten the exact readings for my mate, but his was very high, but he's very sensitive to drugs, his pupils are HUGE. 

However, I remember mine was 154/94  but the usual is 120/80, and my heart rate was 128 which is rather high. I had been sitting down for a while when reading was taken. 

I preferred taking it orally to snorting it. The come up was smoother and very MDMA like and the high lasted about 3 hours. Really good for dancing! I kept feeling the need to just go off and have a wander on my own without telling my group of mates much more than usual, my mate kept doing this as well I kept bumping into him finding that he was doing the same thing. 

Once we started to come down we decided to go on a mission to find some speed in the club.  

Obviously this is by no means a scientific conclusion....as other drugs were consumed today and past few days. It does proove though that it really does increase blood pressure and heart rate - a lot! We all knew this anyway!


----------



## Link_S

10 grams arrived in the post this morning

Happy valentines day me! Should be a good few days (splitting it with a load of mates)


----------



## Tranced

How does the white powder compare to the yellow stuff I've read about? Does there appear to be an difference between the two?


----------



## Tranced

Baron_Greenbck said:


> A stimulant that in the reports ive read today has more euphoria than MDMA with relatively no comedown, sounds like my kinda thing..........
> 
> Im not taking this as gospel untill ive tried it for myself, which hopefully will be in the next fortnight.
> 
> heres one trip report i read today.....
> 
> http://www.mephedrone.com/experiences/index.html



I can't take that guy seriously after hearing what he enjoys doing on Methylone.

"Playing games (Especially trivial pursuit is really fun on methylone, but games generally is)"

Sounds a hoot.


----------



## The_Idler

well i enjoyed reading sci-fi, all warm with milk coffee in bed, whilst on methylone so mneh-


----------



## Tranced

Evad said:


> i have too much spare time hah



Why do you make your bombs like that? Is it to strengthen the rizzla or what?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Why not just empty out a paracetamol capsule and put it in there? If worried about confusing it with other capsules, just put a dot on the end of it with a marker pen - they're much easier to swallow...


----------



## parttime crackhead

evads bomb method is the best way of folding up a rizla. your more likely to have some rizla lying about than paracetamol capsules.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Not if you're a non smoking hypochondriac!


----------



## Evad

Tranced said:


> Why do you make your bombs like that? Is it to strengthen the rizzla or what?



pretty standard bomb making technique isn't it? was how i was taught and is the best/easiest way i've seen


----------



## Link_S

I used to do that method but then i found that pouring the powder in and folding and twisting works just as well, with much less effort 

I've heard drinking in a shot glass works well for meph, anyone got any experience with this (taste and gagging wise)?


----------



## parttime crackhead

depends what its mixed with. if u mixed it with fruit juice or something, ud hardly taste it in a shot


----------



## Ghostface

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,

I am so happy! I just got in the house to refill and leave again for any after party I find. 

To the point! As i have not received my scale yet I do not know how much I have done exactly at the moment. I used three capsules of some pain killers I bought so I think anywhere between 200-300 mg in each dose. The pain killers had 300mg of something in them, don't remember what exactly...

Great stuff! I found it warmer than MDMA and loved the face that you sobered up and got fucked up again! I dosed at hourly intervals (started at 01:00 and after the third dose still have a tingling sensation) Kind of like MDMA meets good coke in a way. 

I know taking more is a very bad idea, but WTF this is my first test drive on the stuff. 

I am off more to come later 

Many thanks to all the info given in this thread!


----------



## tambourine-man

Don't forget your defibrillator!


----------



## Doperide

My mates bought some "cocaine" few days ago, the price was a little bit cheaper than usual, but it wasn`t nothing like coke - they were sold mephedrone :D


----------



## Inso

^Considering how cheap it is, I could see someone ordering loads and selling it 40/g as coke. People would just think its great coke and they'd make a killing lol.


----------



## naatural

so do you get a similar instant rush when you snort it like with coke?

i've only tried it once, and only dabbed at it, and it kinda just felt like mdma feels but kinda more like a top up late in the night after you've been caning it would feel. not at all disappointing though because the experience is just so *easy*. mind you i stuck to a pretty small amount, about 300-400mg spaced out over 6-7 hours


----------



## Ghostface

Should have stayed home when I arrived in the morning... No strong euphoric feeling after dose number three (makes sense) and it took me an hour + to get there  some place in Old street

Generally I liked it a lot. Maybe to much  Maybe I liked it so much because I have only gotten crappy mdma in London. Don't know the answer to that one yet, but will after a few times 

MOA: Oral , 5 doses of approximately 250-300mg ( To much) Total duration of night out 12 hours

Effects: Euphoria, for some reason I loved climbing up and down the stairs in the club, a nice blanketish warm  type feeling  at times, after dose three a more speedy like feeling which made me dance none stop.

My threshold is now at three doses of 200-250 mg or next time, once I have my scale, I will try 250, 180, 180. Sounds right.


----------



## Riklet

Talked to another person who's been getting weird heart issues from this stuff.  He describes it as like "an invisible hand is clutching your heart".  That's pretty much what I felt, although maybe not that bad.  This is a guy who's used speed and MDMA with no problems for years, too, with few problems.

It's really quite scary and unpleasant, without even thinking about long term side effects.  If you're going to do meph, just be careful! It's fucking moreish, don't take a whole gram out with you and pace through it first time.  Start low.....


----------



## parttime crackhead

Inso said:


> ^Considering how cheap it is, I could see someone ordering loads and selling it 40/g as coke. People would just think its great coke and they'd make a killing lol.



if any1 mistakes meph for coke i will personally come to their house and punch them in the eye. it would be 100% impossible to mistake this stuff for coke.


----------



## Ghostface

Riklet said:


> Talked to another person who's been getting weird heart issues from this stuff.  He describes it as like "an invisible hand is clutching your heart".  That's pretty much what I felt, although maybe not that bad.  This is a guy who's used speed and MDMA with no problems for years, too, with few problems.
> 
> It's really quite scary and unpleasant, without even thinking about long term side effects.  If you're going to do meph, just be careful! It's fucking moreish, don't take a whole gram out with you and pace through it first time.  Start low.....



Maybe it could be a different batch going round.  I must have taken more than a gram over the past 14 hours and I did not feel anything like that. Not that taking a gram was a good idea, very bad, but it was y test drive. 

Moreish, oh yes, very very, I went home to redose and left again 

Long term side effects ( I will put in my catalogue with mobile phones, microwave ovens,  British beef )


----------



## IzaBadger!

parttime crackhead said:


> if any1 mistakes meph for coke i will personally come to their house and punch them in the eye. it would be 100% impossible to mistake this stuff for coke.



I'd back you up with a baseball bat!

Is quite worrying for those of us that just get hold of some coke and stick it in our veins without so much as tasting it first, I've no idea what IV mephedrone would be like


----------



## Inso

parttime crackhead said:


> if any1 mistakes meph for coke i will personally come to their house and punch them in the eye. it would be 100% impossible to mistake this stuff for coke.



lol yeah I suppose anyone whose had actual real coke would immediately know it was different, but loads of people snort total garbage and think its good coke, so some nuscrupulous dealer sells em a g of meph tellin em its super coke and they are like 'omg this is the real deal!'...could happen lol. Same deal as with pipz in Es, anyone who knows real MDMA knows the difference but people are still buying them.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

I wont be having Mephedrone again.

Had my fun with it. Didn't do daft high doses and still had fun. I said I'd try it once and I did. 

Seeing my HIGH blood pressure and heart rate in front of me on a machine said it all.


----------



## 0x00

Riklet said:


> Talked to another person who's been getting weird heart issues from this stuff.  He describes it as like "an invisible hand is clutching your heart".  That's pretty much what I felt, although maybe not that bad.  This is a guy who's used speed and MDMA with no problems for years, too, with few problems.
> 
> It's really quite scary and unpleasant, without even thinking about long term side effects.  If you're going to do meph, just be careful! It's fucking moreish, don't take a whole gram out with you and pace through it first time.  Start low.....



Riklet did you go to the doctors in the end?

Reading this thread I initially was quite interested in trying mephedrone, but the heart issues have really put me off. I get what I've self diagnosed as premature ventricular contractions, or PVC, which is basically when your heart skips a beat and a little bit longer, then does one big thump and beats normally again. It's quite unnerving but supposedly not harmful, I should really go to a doctors about it at some point.

Reading that this drug causes heart issues has put me way off, and I think this time it's best to play it safe and give it a miss. MDMA is good enough.


----------



## Tryptamite

Why fuck around with something that's almost guaranteed to be bad for your heart when there are plenty of other drugs out there?


----------



## parttime crackhead

Tryptamite said:


> Why fuck around with something that's almost guaranteed to be bad for your heart when there are plenty of other drugs out there?



coz almost everything is bad for you in some way. its just taking a calculated risk in the search of a good dunt lol. might die? but it might be fun? fuck it, gies some!!


----------



## Shambles

^ To be fair though, the risks for most things are fairly well known. Nobody has any real idea what effect these new RCs will have on people. Dying is one thing, but there are worse possibilities. Stuff could make your cock fall off after 3 years - imagine there'd be a few folks wishing they'd waited to find out just how toxic the stuff was before diving in then :D

Admittedly cocks falling off is unlikely as a side-effect, but heart damage is a very real possibility. May not kill you but there could be a lot of folks stuck in wheelchairs strapped to an oxygen tank or summat a few years down the line cos their heart's completely fucked.

It's not so much the possibility of killing myself that makes me think twice about these compounds, it's more the idea of doing myself a serious nasty and having to live with it for the rest of my life. Someone has to be the guinea pig, but I'd rather somebody else got that job, to be honest... Will undoubtedly have a go at some point, cos I'm an utter drugpig, but is one I'd be treating very cautiously personally - too many reports of unpleasantness surounding this one for my taste.


----------



## WarmRushes

I've tried it once, have no desire to try it again. I noticed my heart feeling a little strange after my session with it. try everything once tho.


----------



## brokenbrain

That's it this thread has well and truly made me not want to take mephedrone.Think I'll try methylone at some point instead.
My heart feels fucked regularly due to my GBL use over the years,so I really don't want it any worse.I hate the feeling for days after coming off GBL of being vastly more aware of my heart beats,even if its just a slow and steady rate.Think its something to do with dopamine.Meph fucks with dopamine as well.
Of course I'm avoiding stimulants at the moment anyway,but this heart stuff is too much for me to want to try it.
Thus BL has served its purpose as a hard reduction forum!Yay for BL!:D


----------



## tambourine-man

**Intermission**

_(American voice)_

The Bluelight Methdaone Megathread... brought to you by Talk to Frank.


----------



## Shambles

I talked to Frank, but he didn't answer


----------



## Riklet

0x00 said:


> Riklet did you go to the doctors in the end?



Yeh I did, and mentioned alcohol and a stimulant experience as having triggered what I was feeling, which tbh is quite hard to explain and describe, but I have never felt anything like it in my life.

The first time I went, it was the week following the weekend when i'd done meph,  and my pulse and B.P seemed ok, pretty normal, even though I could feel the pressure (although it seemed to be much worse at night).  He thought he could hear some very faint "murmur" though, which about two weeks later was no longer noticeable at all.  I had an ECG too, which was pretty standard and normal, and basically just got a "I can't tell you what to do obviously, but you should consider looking at your lifestyle" talk, heh.

I can still feel the pressure and weirdness though, but much less than a few weeks ago.  Still, it's kinda keeping me from various things... even when I get a bit too stoned I feel it makes my heart race weirdly, mmm.  Hope it fades away over time.  

Yeh, I shan't be taking mephedrone again, doesn't seem worth it for me personally.


----------



## Evad

especially with the weed smoking thing it sounds like anxiety to me


----------



## lovecats

I'm staying away from mephedrone. No other drug has taken hold of me so much whilst on it. Normally i'm responsible but this stuff just made me a complete pig. Would agree with the heart things as well, i get a weird weak pain quite a lot since i've used it (probably had about 8g in total, obviously not all at once) however this may just be anxiety. May have been asked before but is methylone safer from a cardiac point of view? I've found methylone a much nicer experience, usually rectal or oral admin. Snorting doesn't seem at all effective for me with m1, but i liked mephedrone snorted, and seeing as i don't do things like coke or ket, i liked the actual snorting procedure with making the lines etc. Looking at other forums it's really worrying the amount people are taking of the drone, and the frequency too, seems like it's just an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Riklet

Evad said:


> especially with the weed smoking thing it sounds like anxiety to me



Perhaps partially, but i've had anxiety off weed before numerous times.  This feels a bit different.  Whatever the case, I am trying not to exacerbate my "anxiety" or whatever else, but it's easier said than done, ahhh.

...Especially cutting down on drinking...


----------



## fastandbulbous

I know I'm starting to sound like a broken record an this topic, but there is something about mephedrone that shouts 'danger' at me and anybody who knows me will tell you that I have an inordinate fondness for stimulants (desoxypipradrol anyone?  ), but not to the point where I feel it would have a serious negative effect on my health (I'm becomming more fussy about such things a I get older). As such, I can't see me ever taking it, even if it were offered up gratis by dusky dancing maidens. File it, along with the phenylpiperazines under,'I wouldn't touch it with yours...'


----------



## jinx9000

few of us did 350-400 on fri night...........just bombs! was good laugh and we talked bollocks for the night, no dancing but nice little solve-the-world type conversations!

jaw is still wobbley today, and your heart does feel tad fluttery..............speedy buzz keeps u up till 6am, so in short doesn't have the magic of mdma!

once only purchase...............!


----------



## koneko

I'm pretty glad of this thread because it's put me right off mephedrone. I really like methylone too and had thought of combining the 2, but I don't think it would be wise. Gut instinct says NO and the fact I can even be aware of that in me is a big signal.

My age is against me and health wise I'd be asking for trouble. There's plenty of other interesting things out there that have better reports....


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

^ It's not really as good as this thread seems to point to it being! The fact we had to go and seek out some speed in a club when it wore off says it all. I'm just a drug pig though and enough is never enough. I wasn't stupid and take a shit load in a short space of time though. 



> Originally posted by *me* :: mine was 154/94 but the usual is 120/80, and my heart rate was 128


 Was my readings on a blood pressure monitor.


----------



## Link_S

I really enjoyed it, about the same as mdma except shorter lasting, but i've more or less lost the magic with mdma

Dont find it moreish at all, still have 8 grams sitting upstairs and have no temptation to do it before a special occasion
Hated the not being able to sleep part, but didnt have any problems with my heart at all after doing 700mg in a few hours and i've got a slightly irregular heartbeat to begin with


----------



## Tranced

That stuff is awesome

Went to back 2 basics in Leeds and dropped 130mg at about 12.30. Nothing much nearly an hour later so I did another 200. Slight rushes, never did much and got a bit bored so we left back to Newcastle.

I then did about 1 gram (insiflated) over about 6am - 12am, just racking up a decent sized line when I needed one. It would get me fucked for about 40 minutes then leave a no-comedown high for a while.

To me it was like mild MDMA but with a coke like chattiness that lacked any arrogance and a reason (more than an urge) to top up because of the shorter duration. 

A few mates did it on top of MDMA and it ruined them. They loved it. So did a few others that had been on coke.

No negative side effects to report.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> No negative side effects to report.



Yet...


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Jesus Christ. The amounts people are talking about taking in this thread is just fucking stupid! 

I had 300mgs in two separate doses spread over seven hours. There was no way I'd go any higher! And will never do it again. I enjoyed it, wanted to do it once. That's it. 

I'm now very chemically imbalanced in my brain, more than usual. Heads all over the place.


----------



## tambourine-man

Tranced said:


> I then did about 1 gram (insiflated)...


Whaaaaaaaa??? :D

I think I'd have to call an ambulance if I did that.


----------



## Tranced

fastandbulbous said:


> Yet...



In practice, nope.

Tambo - what makes you say that? 1 gram in 18 hours was a breeze


----------



## tambourine-man

Because I can't imagine my heart pounding like that for 18 hours.  It actually felt quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Tranced

It should be noted that none of my friends had been subjected to possible placebos from bluelight.


----------



## Ghostface

After how long did anyone start feeling anything heart related after the initial dose? 

I think I might be feeling something and I might not. Might be in my head.


----------



## Tranced

Oh and in answer to some ponderings earlier in the thread, I did this in a club and it was pretty good even for threshold effects. Danced all night.


----------



## boltoncalling

Im with F&B on this, Im not getting any despite being well excited when I first heard about it.

It just sounds a bit sketchy with the heart stuff. Someone on erowid reckons the small doses dont warrant enough of a high and the larger doses cause racing heart beats. 

Im gutted though. Pills are so bad at the mo, it really is depressing!


----------



## tambourine-man

^

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=323408


----------



## ZeuSSS

Tranced said:


> No negative side effects to report.



Amphetamine psychosis is fucking awful.

Took a visit to a hospital bed after doing a quarter of meph all to myself within a fortnight. On the final day, two grams in one looooooong sesh, and that was it. Nearly blacked out, went to hospital, had a really painful migraine with huge pressure behind the eyes, unbearable cervicogenic headache, muscle tremors and fasciculations, severe lightheadedness and dizziness, bright red elbows, rash on elbows, cramp in hands, slightly blue fingers, resting pulse of 120 for 36 hours, dark purple knees, a conviction that this was my last day on earth while I waited in hospital for four hours for anyone to see to me me while watching a female doctor comb her hair and chat about her boyfriend "dave" for hours on end. Though at least my feet looked okay, eh?

Doc looked at me, saw amphetamines on my tag, just wrote 'amphetamine abuse' on the form, ignored all my symptoms, didn't even ask what the substance was, gave me a naughty naughty look, and fooked off. Discharged in the morning.

Went back to see a doc that wasn't a complete fucking ignorant twat a few days later, and my ECG was fine. He said he wasn't sure what had happened. Knees and elbows were oddly discoloured for months. Though they are largely okay now, but a small amount of methylone tried the other day triggered the dark purple knees to return, as do some others.

Side effects? Sheeeesh. What side effects.

I don't expect anyones gonna be stupid enough to do as much as I did, but I really do highly recommend not. Amphetamine psychosis is fucking awful. Actions totally out of my control, missed all my exams. Haven't touched it in months now.

As for what these symptoms say about mephedrones potential toxicity, beats me, but someone here might.


----------



## cerebral_cortex

kate66 said:


> I'm pretty glad of this thread because it's put me right off mephedrone. I really like methylone too and had thought of combining the 2, but I don't think it would be wise. Gut instinct says NO and the fact I can even be aware of that in me is a big signal.




you made the right choice kate... 

i enjoy methylone alot (one of my top 2 or 3 that i've tried)  and was very excited to try mephedrone from the reports i'd read.   I will say i am glad i tried it, and it was a fun enough experience -- but it pales highly in comparison to methylone i thought.   An m1 experience is more full and complete, longer lasting, and fullfilling than a mephedrone session.   I think most (but not all from what i've read) people who've tried both seem to agree.

also to note regarding heartrates on meph...

..I was *very* concerned about this before taking.  First time i took the lower end of doseage (180-190mg oral) just to be safe and noted just a slightly increased heartrate.  Stayed that way thru the night even with doing bumps (probably another 300-400mg thoughout night)....   I've read things on another forum regarding different batches of meph and it seems like the batches that really stink (even in storage) seem to be causing more of a rough comedown.   There is a new batch out that has hardly any odour, and seems to be alot smoother - doesn't burn as much when snorting, and nice smooth comedown.   Maybe the heartbeat issues have something to do with the different batches and some impurities... as the meph i had was odourless and there was no real comedown (i'm just guessing at this theory though.)


----------



## WarmRushes

ZeuSSS said:


> Amphetamine psychosis is fucking awful.
> 
> Took a visit to a hospital bed after doing a quarter of meph all to myself within a fortnight. On the final day, two grams in one looooooong sesh, and that was it. Nearly blacked out, went to hospital, had a really painful migraine with huge pressure behind the eyes, unbearable cervicogenic headache, muscle tremors and fasciculations, severe lightheadedness and dizziness, bright red elbows, rash on elbows, cramp in hands, slightly blue fingers, resting pulse of 120 for 36 hours, dark purple knees, a conviction that this was my last day on earth while I waited in hospital for four hours for anyone to see to me me while watching a female doctor comb her hair and chat about her boyfriend "dave" for hours on end. Though at least my feet looked okay, eh?
> 
> Doc looked at me, saw amphetamines on my tag, just wrote 'amphetamine abuse' on the form, ignored all my symptoms, didn't even ask what the substance was, gave me a naughty naughty look, and fooked off. Discharged in the morning.
> 
> Went back to see a doc that wasn't a complete fucking ignorant twat a few days later, and my ECG was fine. He said he wasn't sure what had happened. Knees and elbows were oddly discoloured for months. Though they are largely okay now, but a small amount of methylone tried the other day triggered the dark purple knees to return, as do some others.
> 
> Side effects? Sheeeesh. What side effects.
> 
> I don't expect anyones gonna be stupid enough to do as much as I did, but I really do highly recommend not. Amphetamine psychosis is fucking awful. Actions totally out of my control, missed all my exams. Haven't touched it in months now.
> 
> As for what these symptoms say about mephedrones potential toxicity, beats me, but someone here might.



Fuck me. That was daft now wasn't it? Hope you've recovered, purple knee's can't be a good thing


----------



## parttime crackhead

you ripped the arse out it tho. thats the sort of story where if ud died it be in the paper under the headline "killer internet drug" & the shit would get banned quick sticks. fair enough im not the most responsible drug user by a long shot but still, theres no need to tan a q in a week. a half g of the stuff rips my head off.


edit - about the methylone thing, iv not tried it on its own, i think ill just get some m1 for the end of the month n give the meph a miss, see if its still as good on its own. folk are making me mad para about meph, not really for my own health but more the fact iv been giving it to my mates. if uv got a mate like mine who the last time we were in the arches after giving him half of all my m1 & meph, comes up to me after about 20 mins shouting "iv ate all those bombers already fuck it!" then u'll understand why i got a wee bit nervous about all the heart problems shit, incase the wee cunt dropped dead a week later or something


----------



## ZeuSSS

Some people learn from idiots like me. So I'd rather share what happened than deny it did.

But yeah, that was kinda a wakeup call; You are never going to use any amphetamine again. Ever. Period.


----------



## MrM

ZeuSSS said:


> Some people learn from idiots like me. So I'd rather share what happened than deny it did.
> 
> But yeah, that was kinda a wakeup call; You are never going to use any amphetamine again. Ever. Period.



Fair enough you are telling us about a mistake you made in the past so we can learn something from it. 

Was it the moreishness of the high that led you to keep taking the stuff and how much did you sleep during this fortnight you were taking the mephedrone?


----------



## ZeuSSS

MrM said:


> Was it the moreishness of the high that led you to keep taking the stuff and how much did you sleep during this fortnight you were taking the mephedrone?




Yeah I would keep doing silly things like saying to myself I'll just do one 30mg line before I go to bed, and then 24 hours later I would've got through like a whole gram. Once I started it was very hard to stop.

The main reason I think I kept using it was that I never got any sort of comedown form it. None at all, I would just return to baseline without a real crash. No warning signs whatsoever, until that last night when I did like 2 grams in a 30 hour period and took the trip to hospital.

I actually slept quite a lot when I did, like 10-14 hours a go, although while using it in a session I was staying up for extended periods, nearly always 24 hours. 

The odd thing was that after doing 500mg or so the buzz from using it was not really improving, I was just retaining the slight stimulation from the previous use. 

The one thing that I did notice was that towards the end of the fortnight of my dreaded binge even though I would get largely the same effects my heart rate would not increase much. At the beggining of the week if I had snorted 100mg my heart rate would be up at 120 for hours, but towards the end I could snort 100mg and my heart rate would remain at a slow 80 BPM or so even though the effects felt largely the same. So whatever causes the heart rate increase on meph seemed to have given up by the end of the fortnight, which may be why the adverse effects started to show.

Your heart rate obviously increases for a reason when on it, your bodies doing this to cope with it in some way.?. So it seemed that the issues started when using the drug didn't cause the rise in BPM it used to.

Dunno what that says or implies, buy it may be helpful for some of the more knowledgable here.


----------



## Ghostface

ZeuSSS said:


> The odd thing was that after doing 500mg or so the buzz from using it was not really improving, I was just retaining the slight stimulation from the previous use.



Same thing with me.


----------



## Ismene

Anyone found that methylone is a first rate sex drug but mephedrone isn't?


----------



## Tranced

Did anyone get visuals off this?

A few of my friends that had done MDMA reported them and when I did it it made everything look hazy. I didn't recognise a couple of my friends, assuming that they were other people and thinking "where did they come from" before realising. Also after doing a line of ket my friends faces were definitely changing, one appearing very colourful and psychedelic.


----------



## IzaBadger!

/\ I had no visuals (dissapointingly not even CEVs when I was lieing in bed after a spliff. That used to be one of my favourite things with MDA/MDMA), but I did get very hazy, soft focus vision at one point. I was feeling a bit fluffy too, and that was about the point when I decided that I definately would never want to go clubbing on it!

I'd had no other drugs up to that point, just some whiskey (probably about 2-4 shots)


----------



## The_Idler

ZeuSSS said:


> Yeah I would keep doing silly things like saying to myself I'll just do one 30mg line before I go to bed, and then 24 hours later I would've got through like a whole gram. Once I started it was very hard to stop.
> 
> The main reason I think I kept using it was that I never got any sort of comedown form it. None at all, I would just return to baseline without a real crash. No warning signs whatsoever, until that last night when I did like 2 grams in a 30 hour period and took the trip to hospital.



exactly the same as me.
after a binge my blood pressure was so high and my mind so twisted i thought i had lumps in my blood vessels.

never doing this again.

well, im never buying this again.
it was fun, but i don't like it with hindsight.


----------



## Link_S

Gram binge on friday, then i'l swear off the stuff i promise!


----------



## parttime crackhead

i found it rather good for clubbing, but i was on m1 aswell so i dunno how much of a difference that made. gonna try going out on just m1 next friday, if its still good then ill stay off the meph apart from maybe one more mad juan. para bout the old heart


----------



## fastandbulbous

After reading the last couple of dozen posts, I'm tempted to say,"I told you so..."

The Home Office is already looking at the cathinone derivatives, so it's likely that people fucking up on 4-MMC are goint to get methylone banned as well as they'll have an all encompassing modification order (that's what an update to the MoDA is called). Methylone is a far better drug, all round


----------



## parttime crackhead

fuck! time to order 2 tons of m1


----------



## cerebral_cortex

fastandbulbous said:


> A Methylone is a far better drug, all round



I agree 110%.   Methylone is almost as magical and pleasant as mdma in many ways (it grew to hold a place in my heart above mdma after time..)   It is superior to mephedrone in so many ways - lasts longer, better high, better for sex.    

sucks to hear the news about cathinones - guess i'll stock up on m1.


----------



## slayerbizkit

This mephedrone stuff really sucked for me, this is the first and last time I'll ever use this stuff. My method is insufflation. Here's my story:

I took methylone one day, about 200mg, it was pretty good, no comedown. A week and a half later, I decided to buy 1g of mephedrone to go with some methylone. I started off with 100mg of mephedrone, listened to some music and cleaned up my room. I decided to throw on some porn to kill some time during my day off. I felt the stuff peaking so I did 100mg. About an hour later, another 100mg. 8 hours later, I had done about 500mg of mephedrone and 100mg of methylone. 

When I snorted the last 50mg or mephedrone and 100mg of methylone, my heart began to race extremely fast, I felt my core temperature rise, my vision blurred/darkened and my mind was in a state of panic. All my limbs began to tremble. I literally thought I was going to die, so I simply sat down, took a few deep breaths and drank a bottle of water. Once my mind settled down, I felt very depressed and lethargic. I took a cold shower, drank some more water, took some 5-htp, lecithin, alpha-lipoic and 3mg of melatonin and went to sleep.

Today, I feel pain in my stomach, I feel nauseous, and light-headed/lethargic/depressed. I haven't eaten in about 2 days. I reek of mephedrone and smell it all over myself and my bed. Right now, I'm drinking protein shakes and eating apple sauce to keep myself fed but my appetite is gone. Also, I can't get an erection, I pray to God this isn't permanent. Lastly, my heartbeat feels very weak. I tried to go to the gym today and play some racquetball and run a mile. I felt like I had 0 energy and had to push myself with sheer willpower just to move myself around. My chest also felt very heavy, having pain in my stomach didn't help things.

I partly blame myself for losing control. Once you're in that good of a mood and have that porn + meph going, my mind was completely lost in the moment. I've decided to quit everything for good after this experience. Taking my health for granted was the biggest mistake I could ever make.


----------



## parttime crackhead

"Mephedrone Kills Penis Shocker!"


----------



## Shambles

Ha! How very prescient of me - y'all thought I was joking with the broken cock thing, but it's all true!!!


----------



## s0laris

slayerbizkit: I doubt you will have done any long term damage after one night, its more likely the comedown/anxiety. After a few days I'm sure you'll feel good as new.


----------



## Treacle

I'm glad that mephedrone felt shitty for me. I think methylone is better, and I think both are absolute shite in comparison to MDMA. There is no substitute. I can't see how even people who have 'lost the magic' of MDMA can think so.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Im proud to own such a great thread!!!!


----------



## Riklet

The sad thing is meph felt fucking great and I had a wicked night on it with not much comedown either.  Plus it was fucking cheap.  Too good to be true alright, though.... 

My ticker/chest is feeling mostly better, and I have decided it has been pampered enough with the green tea and all.  Still feeling a fair bit of heartbeat-anxiety though, I think definitely it's partly mental these after effects, and it's worrysome cos even boozing and doing some ket i've felt my pulse feel a bit weird, although nowt serious.

Fucking tempted to get some MD and skoot around having a whale-of-a-time in a nice traditional way.  Gona wait a few more weeks though....


----------



## Shambles

Treacle said:


> I'm glad that mephedrone felt shitty for me. I think methylone is better, and I think both are absolute shite in comparison to MDMA. There is no substitute. I can't see how even people who have 'lost the magic' of MDMA can think so.



QFT 1000 times over


----------



## slayerbizkit

s0laris said:


> slayerbizkit: I doubt you will have done any long term damage after one night, its more likely the comedown/anxiety. After a few days I'm sure you'll feel good as new.



I sure hope so man. The side-effects are starting to wear off, my libido is down considerably but my penis works again so I'm happy about that . It still feels like there's a cloud over my head but I'm starting to feel normal. Still, I'm gonna go get my heart checked out in about 2-3 weeks, my heartbeat feels alot weaker than normal.


----------



## mik82

fastandbulbous said:


> After reading the last couple of dozen posts, I'm tempted to say,"I told you so..."
> 
> The Home Office is already looking at the cathinone derivatives, so it's likely that people fucking up on 4-MMC are goint to get methylone banned as well as they'll have an all encompassing modification order (that's what an update to the MoDA is called). Methylone is a far better drug, all round



Where did you hear this? I always thought it wouldn't be far away due to the proliferation of websites and users. They'll probably just drop .. a beta-keto-pheneththylamine, a beta-keto-alpha-methyl-phenethylamine.. etc into the catch-all clause.


----------



## naatural

anybody got any experience with the meph and ketamine combo? was thinking of trying that on saturday, seeing as how i am COMPLETELY broke, but promised to go to a warehouse party where i won't be able to drink :[

also, i doubt meph will be banned that soon, especially since there hasn't been any news of it (compare it to gbl, or even the legal highs which are STILL not banned even after all the publicity around them)


----------



## The_Idler

yeah mephedrone and methylone is a good combo,
but methylone is far superior to mephedrone.

I, in fact, enjoy it better than MDMA.
The clarity and cool chilled relaxed alertness of Methylone have won me over,
MDMA is beautiful, but sometimes you just don't want to be giggling like a little kid and hugging people all the time.


----------



## The_Idler

naatural said:


> anybody got any experience with the meph and ketamine combo? was thinking of trying that on saturday, seeing as how i am COMPLETELY broke, but promised to go to a warehouse party where i won't be able to drink :[
> 
> also, i doubt meph will be banned that soon, especially since there hasn't been any news of it (compare it to gbl, or even the legal highs which are STILL not banned even after all the publicity around them)



i did a lot of ketamine and mephedrone over the summer (mostly combined at reading festival).
Very cool, but still, MDMA or methylone goes better with the Ketamine.


Ketamine is pretty disabling. 
if i had molly too, i can just lie on the ground and trip.

methylone makes it easier to handle though.


----------



## Evad

mdma making you giggle? never heard of that before


----------



## Treacle

^I was thinking that.


----------



## The_Idler

well for me, it just makes me stand around in awe of all that is good.
or dance

but others, makes them little kids.



but i mean, methylone gives me a nice focus, despite being really chilled, 
as opposed to the light-hearted, unconcerned fugue of MDMA


----------



## Evad

does it have the intense empathogenic qualities of mdma though?


----------



## Treacle

No. It has some empathic effects, but nowhere near as much.


----------



## The_Idler

A few people I know, also myself;
we find it more enjoyable the MDMA.


MDMA is very forced, 
it turns me completely out of character and makes me do stupid, pointless things, like helping people.

Of course, it is enjoyable at the time.
If only everyone on Earth had the satisfaction of it,
the joy of helping people.


----------



## fastandbulbous

mik82 - it was on a site that is in some way linked to the Home Office site (can't remember which one though) - sounds a bit like the thing that happened with all the ones in POHKAL that weren't covered by the MoDA phenethylamine derivatives clause (I refuse to call it a 'catch all' as it has more holes in it than a fishnet stocking! ).

And yes, I think they'll cover all ring substituted cathinone/N-alkyl cathinone derivatives on the same manner the phenethylamines derivatives clause does


----------



## The_Idler

i like how this website reinforces my dedication to becoming a chemist.

if i was a banker, i could sure spend money to get real rare stuff,
but there is something very satisfying about getting a product that is as good as you could have possibly made it,
rather than being as bad as someone else could have possibly made it, while still being able to sell it you.

i wonder how hard it will be to get the BK-PEAs after theyre banned,
and then, what after the old legit stock is gone?

i don't see many small-timers making it,
it's not got a big enough market yet for the big guys to bother with it,
seems unlikely to gain popularity as an illegal,
considering the abundance of similar chemicals, already illegal.

I like methylone better than MDMA, 
but if it was banned, i wouldn't go to great effort trying to get any, 
when MDMA is so easily obtainable.


----------



## Shambles

So many overseas vendors that I can't see supply becoming a huge problem really - prices will go up though, no doubt


----------



## parttime crackhead

if its banned it'll pretty much be gone as far as most people are concerned. there'll be the odd few people that can still get it, but the majority of folk wont be able to.

edit - i never thought about people still being able to get it online, i was meaning it'll never become a "street" drug


----------



## Shambles

Nah, don't see it really taking off as a street drug, but it does seem to have found it's own lil niche so I guess it'll chug along as it has been pretty much. With the afficionados anyway.


----------



## parttime crackhead

britain needs a new breakthrough street drug. theres not been anything new since ecto won best newcomer back in the early 90s


----------



## TheSpade

^ HA! :D

Was going to say 2CB, but it's not exactly mainstream I spose just among the hardcore drug crowds.


----------



## discopupils

^ I saw 2cb pills twice on the street in London this time around in little microdots, which has not happened before. I was really tempted to buy one.


----------



## Treacle

Nothing will beat MDMA in terms of euphoria. I can't believe people are saying that mephedrone and methylone are better. It's madness.


----------



## The_Idler

hmmm i once thought as you.
i favoured methylone,
i may reconsider.


not mephedrone though, i see no resemblance to MDMA.


----------



## TheSpade

2CB on many occassions produced more euphoria in me, plus many other amazing effects, than MDMA ever did.


----------



## The_Idler

yeah, there's one i'd like to try...


are the visuals interesting?


----------



## Shambles

2C-B can be ridiculously euphoric. Have only really had OEV when snorted though - oral dosing produced a more... out of body - borderline delerious - state. Was "seeing" whole landscapes, cities and the like - all populated and was quite happily "talking" to the residents at some point. "Seeing" in my head rather than actual visual hallucinations though - almost ketamine like, in an odd way. Although bugger all like ket in any other way at all.

MDMA euphoria is hard to beat. Anyone who claims to have "lost the magic" should try squirting 100mg of crystal up their jacksy - then tell me the "magic" has gone 

AMT is almost obscenely euphoric, also legal, and unlike the hour or so buzz from methylone/mephedrone it lasts a good 24. And has the added bonus of leaving you in a state of complete calm, peace and general (and genuine) happiness for days, or even weeks, afterwards.

Combining some of these gets even more special


----------



## Treacle

The_Idler said:


> yeah, there's one i'd like to try...
> 
> 
> are the visuals interesting?


Very. Amazing, in fact. I certainly wouldn't say that the euphoria is anything like MDMA, however. Of course, everyone is different.


----------



## TheSpade

I would get full on rushes, tingles, loved up euphoria from 2CB. As if every single nerve in my body was tingling to the max. It was orgasmic particularly if the music was right.


----------



## Bella Figura

Lsd gives me quite a lot of euphoria, doesn't feel as forced as mdma.


----------



## The_Idler

yeah i felt like the euphoria of LSD came from a kind of sophisticated artistic appreciation of the grand aesthetics of the structure of our universe.

Kind of like the difference between drinking Jack Daniels and Bushmill's 16yr


----------



## Treacle

Actually, 2C-D and GBL was probably the closest to having an orgasm without actually cumming that I've been, the other week. So, I take back my above comments.


----------



## Ghostface

Well.... 

Last night it was me and mephedrone part 2.

250mg first dose, followed by another 2 of 200mg. 

I unleashed a beast and what a beast it was! Unlike mdma I took myself exactly were I wanted and felt in control and yet not in control 8) During the second  dose I walked past a large speaker and as soon as I felt the vibration I went mad! I must have spent a good hour just leaning on the speaker and feeling the vibrations and felt like the deaf girl in Babel in the club. I spent most of the time with my eyes closed and could visualise the club surroundings and even me holding my bottle of water ( It felt like a very very very mild k-hole experience, it is the only description that I can give) Yet I felt so in control, I would think of a random thought and then then it just played out with one thought just leading to another, but could stop whenever I wanted. One of matter's medics came and asked me if I was okay and we had a normal discussion to her amazement, I think . I got a lot of warm body rushes, at one point to many I think. 

One major downside, besides the heart issues stated, is that it killed any sexual vibe in me. The first time I tried it i thought I was just focusing on the drug but last night pooofffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff... Nada. After having taken mdma or coke my sexual vibe is always increased, but with this. Must have been the first time I ever spoke to girls in a club without my thoughts wondering off to - could she do that ! 

I think that you cannot compare it to mdma. They are two very very different drugs and I think people should stop describing it as an mdma alternative as it is not.  

I definitely got my money's worth last night and do not know when I will try this again ( a bit weary of the health issues). I want to leave it at that, having one good night and one superb night with it.


----------



## androoo

i ate/snoted 2 grams of mephedrone last night... farrr too morish for its own good!


----------



## Treacle

I don't think people should still be taking this drug. I think it's only a matter of time before someone gets seriously ill, or worse. I also think research on the drug is going to prove it very toxic.


----------



## Coolfonz

Hi, I might be some anecdotal help here.

My friend likes meph, thinks it's great. He had a heart attack five years and one month ago. From a furred artery. Now still plays sports (not very well), no tobacco any more, couple of stone lighter.

Likes MDMA - doesnt take his aspirin on the day he says as these things tends to thin yr blood. Takes his other pills as normal, blood pressure and statins.

But MDMA is a huge load, great fun, loves it, but shit back at work on tuesday/weds he says. MDMA is a strong drug. Makes him angry and irritable in midweek.

Mephedrone is at its best, he says, when you do not do too much. If you want the bigger bang, do MDMA.

If you want something that is all-round less bother - and he is 44, not 24 anymore - then do one capsule and maybe an extra half an hour and half later. ~ 300mg.

It does have MDMA like qualities, friendlieness, chatting, energy, but it is nowhere as powerful. My friend thinks that is the good thing - and the bad thing - about the drug. He is a big believer in hubris.

If you take five or six capsules ~ 1000 - 1200mg - that appears a needless risk to my friend.

As an example he was out Friday with another pal. He and the pal are going home at 5am after 300mg each and the friend says `i could have done four of them easy`.
Next day they speak and the friend goes `im glad i didn't do four.`

Even though the big high wears off within 1.5hrs the residuals are quite nice, energy, smiles, music sounds good.

He says you should take it as it is, don't do too much. 

As for his heart it does nothing - try rowing on a rowing machine for 30 minutes straight - that almost makes his heart jump out through his mouth. As for a whitey on weed and alcohol (he had one since his heart attack) he saud that was the worst drug experience he's had since the attack. 

For you info.


----------



## TheSpade

You might want to tell your "mate" to stop doing stimulants if he's got a dodgy heart.


----------



## Coolfonz

My mate has been in hospital for check ups and one doctor asked what he did - he said `a bit of mdma` - and the doctor said `that's no problem`. I think I can quote him exactly on that. 
My friend didn't trust him (the doc) tooooo much after that, but they are far more concerned about coke. Which he never does. And tobacco. And too much fatty food.
Basically if you can play football, do an hour and a half in the gym and dance (albeit enabled) for four hours your heart is as good as anyone's...

How many heart related deaths are there even with big loads of MDMA...but still, im sure he'll take your point. Better to sit at home and watch TV and be a good boy


----------



## Riklet

Your mate isn't doing MDMA though, and in 20 years mephedrone could be one of those things that would get doctors tutting away at you if you mention using it after having a history of heart issues.

Your mate's body though, innit..


----------



## Link_S

I really doubt its any worse for the heart than coke or even speed, only real negative stories being told are people doing 4+ gram binges, which would be much worse with mdma, maybe not so bad with todays shittie speed but with decent coke your in for trouble aswel

There's people been doing a gram a week for a year now with no severe negative effects noted, doesent see, to be a mephtard effect compared with how much of an etard someone would be doing a gram of mdma a week fer a year

But yeah, don't be a retard with it and i reckons its fine , really nice high with very little comedown IME. i just pray research wont prove me wrong


----------



## Treacle

I found that I was very angry the day after only quite a small amount. Like I would be midweek, if I'd took 5 pills at weekend.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I really doubt its any worse for the heart than coke or even speed, only real negative stories being told are people doing 4+ gram binges



Small changes in structure can cause all sorts of unforeseen results. Take ethylamphetamine, innocuous enough, add a trifluoromethyl group to the ring and voila cardiac fibrosis. Only time will tell...


----------



## forestxfaerie

for me.. Methylone was harder on the heart


----------



## Shambles

Methylone felt pretty toxic for me too to be honest, Forest. Although only when snorted - oral and anal routes produced no such issues. Mephedrone... still yet to try, still put off by the experience of others. Seems everyone loves the stuff at first, then starts complaining about cardio issues and other physical unpleasantness not too long after.

When the Bulbous One drops a lil pharmacological notice and knowledge on us all, then I for one stand up (well, sit up a bit straighter) and pay attention - he was bang on with the "mystery" ingredients of Spice long before it had been successfully analysed, for example. If the cold, hard chemistry of it says "almost certainly cardiotoxic" then I'm inclined to listen. Reckless drugpig that I am, there are so many superior substances out there why go overboard on one that may well be doing you some pretty horrific damage only to be discovered at an indeterminate future point?

Most drugs fuck you about physically and/or mentally, but at least there is some body of knowledge and evidence for just how severe that damage is. Something about mephedrone just smells wrong. Methylone is no great favourite of mine either, but feels pretty safe to use and I don't recall seeing many (any?) reports of real nastiness connected to it... so far at least...


----------



## bogman

i was very interested in this new wonder drug and was about to order a few grams to try out with a mate or two but reading a few reports  of people who did try it and comments from more experienced people like mr fastand i have decided not to try out this drug.being a pill head for almost 15 years with no obvious ill affects on me i think i will stick to proper pills if i can get them and mdma.


----------



## Link_S

Spose i'll buy myself some 2c-i instead of another 10g's of meph, trippytime! 

&Bogman its deffo worth a try, even if its just a gram split with a mate its nice to have experienced something while its readily available


----------



## parttime crackhead

as much as iv said im no gonna buy more meph & just stick to m1 on its own now, iv went n ordered a gram of each again, oh well. fuck it, my hearts built for it! it laughs in the face of potentially toxic drugs


----------



## Knolij

bogman said:


> i was very interested in this new wonder drug and was about to order a few grams to try out with a mate or two but reading a few reports  of people who did try it and comments from more experienced people like mr fastand i have decided not to try out this drug.being a pill head for almost 15 years with no obvious ill affects on me i think i will stick to proper pills if i can get them and mdma.



Just hearing a few bad stories about such things does nothing to stop my curiosity. If only I could say no just like that!


----------



## bogman

a few years ago i would just take the stuff then think about it but now im just a small bit wiser plus i dont do drugs half as much as i use to so if i do some i want a good night with no bad day after/week after.in 15 years ive just being sick 3 or 4 times after pills plus i dont get the midweek slump that some mates get.


----------



## Coolfonz

My friend says after 5 weekends on the spin of the ~2-300mg dose he felt well tired today. Did play football Sunday morning but definitely felt a bit weak about lunchtime and very dehydrated. But felt ok in the afternoon after a bit of lunch, still tired though.

Then cleverly came back and drank two big glasses of wine, had a loads of pulls on the bong and then felt completely knackered and a bit light headed. What an idiot tsk. Early night is needed he says, the berk.


----------



## Knolij

I've just stupidly polished off a 1g of this sillyness, the fiending is a nasty piece of work. I am notoriously bad at sleeping and have to be up at 7 for work, which is going to be no fun at all, being as I probably wont even manage 2 hours (if any) kip. I'm fairly oblivious to what happened.

Good job me.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

^ Ouch!


----------



## parttime crackhead

Knolij said:


> I've just stupidly polished off a 1g of this sillyness, the fiending is a nasty piece of work. I am notoriously bad at sleeping and have to be up at 7 for work, which is going to be no fun at all, being as I probably wont even manage 2 hours (if any) kip. I'm fairly oblivious to what happened.
> 
> Good job me.



that'll be me in a few hours if im not careful. 

i dont have to get up until half 8 tho, so it'll be fine


----------



## Link_S

^Valium heals all wounds :D

still got a few g's left, i need to buy some m1 to mix it with. 
Or just to try m1, if its true that its more mdma like


----------



## Coolfonz

i'm definitely not dead. i think even a mild dose 5 weekends on the spin was pretty fcking stupid though.
then i get too high too fast on monday and yesterday i played half an hour of five a side then went to a pub quiz and got pissed so im not quite sure how i feel. was quite surprised how fit i felt for the first fifteen mins of the football tho.


----------



## Bella Figura

Link_S said:


> ^Valium heals all wounds :D
> 
> still got a few g's left, i need to buy some m1 to mix it with.
> Or just to try m1, if its true that its more mdma like



Haven't tried mephedrone, but i can definately see the similarities in Methylone and MDMA, also, valium is a lifesaver :D (in moderation).


----------



## fastandbulbous

parttime crackhead said:


> that'll be me in a few hours if im not careful.
> 
> *i dont have to get up until half 8 tho, so it'll be fine *




Famous last words...


----------



## sfoozball55

what is the legal status of methylone and mephedrone in the US?


----------



## R35P3CT

The Federal Analog Act, 21 U.S.C. § 813, is a controversial section of the United States Controlled Substances Act, allowing any chemical "substantially similar" to an illegal drug (in Schedule I or II) to be treated as if it were also in Schedule I, but only if it is intended for human consumption. The banned substances are often called designer drugs


----------



## R35P3CT

i think britain will follow the same path , banning all designer drugs and analogues , methylone is illegal to produce in china now


----------



## MR_DISCOBISCUIT

Knolij said:


> I've just stupidly polished off a 1g of this sillyness, the fiending is a nasty piece of work. I am notoriously bad at sleeping and have to be up at 7 for work, which is going to be no fun at all, being as I probably wont even manage 2 hours (if any) kip. I'm fairly oblivious to what happened.
> 
> Good job me.






Rough day at work for sure!


----------



## fastandbulbous

R35P3CT said:


> i think britain will follow the same path , banning all designer drugs and analogues , methylone is illegal to produce in china now




Where did you get that bit of info from?


----------



## Lisetastic

Did you manage to get any of these mephedrone capsules?


----------



## Shambles

Hi, Lisetastic 

Welcome to BL and EADD - have fun! get comfy! make friends! take new and exotic drugs! learn stuff! - but no brand names for specific products please 

I quite understand that it may seem a lil odd to edit out such a thing when it's so widely known - not to mention mentioned frequently in the earlier pages of this thread - but has become to close to sourcing for comfort. I _will_ get around to removing the previous references... possibly tonight... possibly not...

Either way, glad you found us, hope you enjoy the edifying, effusive and all-round entertainment value of EADD and BL as a whole 

Oh, and for future reference, general avoidance of the dreaded Purple Font of Naughtiness and, of course, the panoptical - and profoundly pleasingly proportioned - pointers pandering to our profligate populace's preferred practices, click here 

Or, with slightly less pointlessly pretentious prolixity, please read the Forum Rules and BLUA - will save you from reading my tediously trivial and trifling tirades in future


----------



## parttime crackhead

i managed to acquire some of the unmentionable meph capsules yesterday & had a right good sniff of the stuff last night. i keep saying im gonna stop it coz of the heart issues blah blah blah but tbh im prolly not going to unless it gets banned or my heart explodes.


----------



## koneko

parttime crackhead said:


> i keep saying im gonna stop it coz of the heart issues blah blah blah but tbh im prolly not going to unless it gets banned or my heart explodes.



Aye and I'd hate to see you back cursing like the Scottish cunt you are in that fucking sabbatical thread because of it!


----------



## Ghostface

I am giving it a break. Last Saturday I used 700mg ( 300, 200, 200) and got much less euphoria and more of a speed buzz, so...

It was the third weekend in a row (including Fridays and Saturdays). Think my heart needs a break. 

If only I had the same will power to study again


----------



## ferrett1979

So is this stuff worth £13 a gram?


----------



## Ghostface

ferrett1979 said:


> So is this stuff worth £13 a gram?



For a legal drug, yes. If it was illegal and you had to search it out I think it would change my perspective a little but I have a few good times on it. 

And as the current situation of pills and MDMA(0/3 attempts so far in London, bunk shitty brown shit) I find it enjoyable and much much much better than the bunk doing the rounds in London's clubs. 

BTW you can get it for 10 pounds %)


----------



## Link_S

Split 4/5's of a gram with 5 mates and we were all amazingly euphoric, honest to god i'm getting to like this substance more and more, a few vallies takes away and sort of comedown/lack of sleep. Still havnt noticed any heart problems or irregularities


----------



## MR_DISCOBISCUIT

parttime crackhead said:


> i keep saying im gonna stop it coz of the heart issues blah blah blah but tbh im prolly not going to unless it gets banned or my heart explodes.




Haha a very similar attitude to myself


----------



## Inso

I think the suppliers of M1 and Mephedrone are profiting nicely from the generally shit quality of coke and pills in many areas. At least one knows what to expect with these RCs. Well tempted to order one or the other myself, amazing how easy it is to find a vendor online, I'm still waiting for the Daily Mail to get a sniff of this the headlines will be classic.


----------



## MR_DISCOBISCUIT

Inso said:


> I think the suppliers of M1 and Mephedrone are profiting nicely from the generally shit quality of coke and pills in many areas.




They certainly are


----------



## Coolfonz

Hi im back. So five weeks on 200~300mg on the spin.

I don't recommend it. I had also been ill during the five weeks (a cold) and drank a fair bit and i smoke weed everyday. I would say it took me a week to feel really normal again. In the ten days since I last done it i've played football three times and gone to the gym once.

Before I had a heart attack I could hardly start to run before getting dizzy, i'm not that fit at the moment, but still i had no such problems.

I'd like to see more about the heart stuff, it doesn't quite add up to me. (Maybe i'm just hoping!  )

But the things it does do. I think it's quite nasty to the stomach, that might be some of the feeling around the sternum people are getting.

It messes with your sleep a bit more than is apparent.

It does make you feel a bit down and depressed, maybe even a bit anxious, but subtly.

edit: the stuff that it could be connected to pulmonary heart disease is a different thing to feeling a bit funny after taking it. That manifests itself as dizzyness, breathlessness and in the lungs. Having said that it would take some months to onset so...

Basically my tip is, dont do too much in one go, and dont do it regularly.

Do it once a month/10 times a year and i'd say you'd be fairly fine.


----------



## captain codshit

I have invested in some of this carry on for tomoro nite! 

Whats it like where the wee man's concerned? If i dont take to much.. sound right?


----------



## Coolfonz

wee man functions fine.


----------



## parttime crackhead

ive not had one ghost piss on the stuff & i can sometimes get them quite bad on the real ecto so id say its not too bad on the wee man


----------



## Coolfonz

i just want to amend that earlier statement of mine - i'll leave it up or it looks a bit dishonest.

i wouldnt recommend anyone taking anything, no matter how frequently or otherwise.

Ive had a good look at a lot of threads on the connection with heart illness and Mephedrone and i'm really not sure about it. it is so hard to tell - and people are taking such huge amounts like over 1gr in a single session. thats about as much as i took in five weekends!

also i really do know about the effect of anxiety on the heart, it can be very real, so discussing and thinking about it over and over is not a good idea.

but it definitely has a hangover, which means it is doing something bad. it does feel as if it is bad for you. so i am going to knock it on the head for a while and see how i feel. see how the reports stack up.

i might return to a bit of mdma or i might just stay nice and clean...


----------



## captain codshit

I really doubt its any worse on the heart than the cuts they put in coke or the pips they put in pills! Cant get any coke or pills that are worth havin and goin by what everyones saying this mephedrone sounds like a decent replacement... especially if my wee buddy here is still goin to stand to attention!! 

Already got another 10g ordered anyway.. not goin to neck it all but i figure my mates would prob be better taking that than the shitty pills that are around here!!!

Do most people preffer the meph to the m1 as it seems to sell out much faster?!?

cheers alot for all the feedback guys keep it comin!


----------



## captain codshit

Also i have a mate with a bit of a dodgy liver - had a liver transplant when he was born! Hes mad for his cheeko and of course mdma aswell.. anyone any ideas how the mephedrone would effect this?? 

I know he probably shouldnt take anythin lol but try tellin him that!! 8)


----------



## Treacle

No one has a clue what mephedrone does to any organ of the body. It's probably no worse for the liver than MDMA, however I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Shambles

Treacle said:


> No one has a clue what mephedrone does to any organ of the body.



In one sentence the reason why I'm sticking with MD for now unless it becomes completely impossible to track down.



Coolfonz said:


> Basically my tip is, dont do too much in one go, and dont do it regularly.
> 
> Do it once a month/10 times a year and i'd say you'd be fairly fine.



I'd say that's probably pretty sensible general harm-reduction advice for virtually any drug out there. Bodies are hardy things and seem to be able to cope with almost anything you throw at them drugwise - for a while at least  - but if you give them a reasonable recovery period between use they'll last you a lifetime 



Coolfonz said:


> i just want to amend that earlier statement of mine - i'll leave it up or it looks a bit dishonest.
> 
> i wouldnt recommend anyone taking anything, no matter how frequently or otherwise.



As I said, I'd see that as being a classic bit of HR stuff really: Bodies mostly function at their best when not deliberately filled with potential toxins that need to be broken down and excreted somehow so abstinence is not the insanity it appears. In reality, many of us like to play and the ol' bod will work wonders clearing up your messes for the most part, but it's only decent and polite to show it a lil  too sometimes.



Coolfonz said:


> i might return to a bit of mdma or i might just stay nice and clean...



And in the fine tradition of HR EADD style, I'd say that whether it's MDMA, M1 or Meph you're putting into yourself is possibly less important than how much and how often you do it. At least the toxicity of MDMA is reasonably well-known compared to these new kids on the block. Therefore MD wins a no contest victory everytime over the noobs for me. Wouldn't ever even be a question 

I'd also add that that's just my opinion for me and the effects on my body. I read you have had heart problems previously so maybe have better more reason for caution (pr certainly more aware of the need for caution) than some so listen to what your body tells you cos it often has the answer


----------



## captain codshit

Honestly was impressed with the this stuff!! Cant believe how far a gram goes, especially when its so cheap.. took just over a half g in the night, 2 x 150mg bombs then a 250mg bomb, prob a few lines aswell. good buzz of it!! :D

Snorted it aswell but its minging! Cant see me doing that again anytime soon, was drinking loads of vod with it all night aswell the effects seemed to really well together, was feeling very fruity all night lol!

Its not as good as mdma but then what is! and it seems to last well when u bomb it i was still buzzing 3hrs later! cant wait for my 10g to arrive


----------



## parttime crackhead

i had a health test thing at work yesterday, heart rate, blood pressure, bmi, cholesterol etc.

after shoving a gram of meph up my beak on wednesday & also the fact im a lazy drug taking junk food munching cigarette smoking booze scooping cunt, i expected to fail this dramatically.

did i fuck!!! smoked it! the nurse said i was shockingly healthy considering my lifestyle. everything was well within the limits it should be (cant mind the exact numbers n shit) 

moral of the story children - take loads, scoop loads, smoke loads, eat loads & be as healthy as me


----------



## captain codshit

lol nice one man! a gram up the beak must be pretty nasty the next day eh? thats the first time i've taken it but doubt i'd be keen to snort it again, bombing seems to last longer aswell..
it goes really well with the booze i must say, mind u so do all chems lol!! am always hungry as fuck, especially after a session but that meph seemed to make me even more hungry than usual. anyone else notice that?

see u seem to have been doin both the meph and the m1 a fair bit. which one do ya reckon is better? i aint tried the m1 yet but thinkin of ordering 5g of that with the meph, could always mix the two in caps!? it honestly is waaay better than i expected tho :D


----------



## parttime crackhead

mixing them works well. id say meph hits harder, but doesnt last as long, iv only really been sniffing it unless iv mixed it with m1, then iv bombed it. for me m1 seems to be the go out clubbing drug, meph is the wednesday night, sit in n sniff a pile drug


----------



## Inso

^^^lol pc defying all the drug health warnings there, some of us are built for it eh? 

Lemmy from the band Motorhead is the king of this, phet addict for 30 years, alcoholic, chain smoker etc all this time and hes still going strong at 64. Iron constitution ya can't beat it.


----------



## Coolfonz

Hi, DONKEY had an uncomfortable time thinking about all this over the weekend. First conclusion is, DONKEY not doing Mephedrone any more.

MDMA may have made DONKEY depressed and irritable in mid week but DONKEY never had any lethargy and anxiety.

Now, let DONKEY tell you DONKEY fully know that anxiety and worry can make your heart do odd things. DONKEY definitely felt worse after reading some of the things on the internet about M.

But `DONKEY` is going back to MDMA for nights out.

Doctors just don't give a shit about it, but they do about coke and speed and Meph seems too close to them for comfort.

Also DONKEYgot a baby on the way...fuck that for a few mick mills...


----------



## Shambles

I'd choose a bit of mid-week mild stroppiness over pounding heart and anxiety anyday myself. Still not sampled meph myself, but from all the reports it does seem to be much more of a stimulant than MD. Plus MD is really nice and meph sounds a bit meh.


----------



## Coolfonz

I mean DONKEY liked Meph. The thing was there was no big mid week come down.

I also didn't feel it making DONKEY heart race at the time, DONKEY could sleep after it and DONKEY could have sex the next day, even on it.

But DONKEY fell into the trap of doing it too often. And two weeks after DONKEY last did it DONKEY don't feel that good.

Now, DONKEY also smoke skunk every day, DONKEY drink a bit as well, DONKEY got a lot on my plate and haven't been sleeping well. But even this weekend DONKEY felt anxious, looking at my pulse going in DONKEY neck, measuring pulse (always around 60-66)...no good, don't like it.

DONKEY just say to the younger folk on here really not to do too much.

Some of the dosing DONKEY see on here in one night is what DONKEY did in five weeks, about 1.2gr - 1.5gr I'd estimate.

Having said all this swum 1km and I feel a lot more chipper...


----------



## Knolij

Meph to me is a 'quickie' drug. Tis best to have one big old line when the opportunity arises, feel it, then leave it alone till the next time.

This lesson takes a while to learn in my experience.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Got 2g on the way , never had this before. Just wondering how long it lasts for the average intake quantity


----------



## Urbain

Coolfonz said:


> I mean i liked Meph. The thing was there was no big mid week come down.
> 
> I also didn't feel it making my heart race at the time, I could sleep after it and I could have sex the next day, even on it.
> 
> But I fell into the trap of doing it too often. And two weeks after I last did it I don't feel that good.
> 
> Now, I also smoke skunk every day, I drink a bit as well, I've got a lot on my plate and haven't been sleeping well. But even this weekend I felt anxious, looking at my pulse going in my neck, measuring my pulse (always around 60-66)...no good, don't like it.
> 
> I'd just say to the younger folk on here really not to do too much.
> 
> Some of the dosing I see on here in one night is what I did in five weeks, about 1.2gr - 1.5gr I'd estimate.
> 
> Having said all this I've just swum 1km and I feel a lot more chipper...



Ordering as we speak and I thank you for that advice CF. Im a total fiend and it's good to read your words that strike home to me to go easy.

Thanks


----------



## Link_S

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Got 2g on the way , never had this before. Just wondering how long it lasts for the average intake quantity



An hour a line pretty much with a gradual wear off no matter what the dose, after 3/4 lines redosing gets less and less effective


----------



## Coolfonz

Pinky, stick with 250-300mg a time and then it is at its best. Good fun, very little down. Take it for what it is, it isnt MDMA, it is a bit like it, good in a club, less mongy, not as strong.

Today my friend feels a lot better, still tired (he did swim 1km yesterday as well) but much less anxious, basically feels like early flu, bit sniffly.

But this is two weeks later - this means this shit obviously stays with you.

`My friend` has ~5gr of MDMA and 50 Meph, I can tell you what he'll be doing next and it isnt Meph.


----------



## Treacle

So he's having a break, then?


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

It's good to hear that DONKEY is feeling a bit better, the RSPCA might have been a little concerned otherwise.


----------



## Shambles

Enough with the DONKEY thing please. DONKEYS SWIM elsewhere but just annoy the shit out of everyone else. It's no less incriminating than just using "I". For all we know you could be telling us bedtime stories - just cos you say you (or your DONKEY 8)) did something it don't make it true and isn't evidence so it makes no difference whether you use "SWIM", "DONKEY", "my friend" or just stick to the truth and use "I". It's considerably less annoying to read without the pathetic pretence of "Not me, guv!" so please keep the stupid stuff for the more stupid forums


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

WELL SAID! 

Exactly what I was thinking. It annoys the fuck out of me , and it actually just screams YES I TAKE DRUGS IT'S ME ME ME I'M REALLY TALKING ABOUT ME more than just being honest and saying, 'yeah last night I did blah blah blah'.


----------



## Shambles

I never understood why people did that at all really, Cherry. False sense of security for the poster and an ugly annoyance for the reader is all it is. I'm quite tempted to re-edit it all back to "I" but I'll leave it this time as Coolfonz hasn't been with us long and maybe wasn't aware that that kind of thing is rather frowned upon around these parts. Still plenty of silly sites that insist on it, but BL is a bastion of sense in a sea of idiocy thankfully.

But if it's really that much of a concern, Coolfonz, then attributing your actions to a generic "friend" is the least obnoxious option, I suppose. Still irritating but not so blatantly "I mean me but I'll call myself something else to throw the police off the trail - they'll never see through my ingenious disguise!".


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Yeah, some drug forums (not that I frequent them very often *shudder*) all seem to use SWIM or something, so maybe coolfonz is used to that and shall adapt to BL's more open ways soon


----------



## Treacle

I actually don't do drugs. When I say "I", I actually mean my mate.


----------



## brokenbrain

SWIM doesn't take drugs ever.
DONKEY likes getting stoned but frowns on all other drugs.
FISH drinks alcohol,methadone and eats benzo's and for some reason hasn't overdosed yet.
I on the other hand will give most things a try once.
Think I might order some Mephedrone to test out my heart I suppose.But don't know if doing it on my own on a Friday or Saturday would be a good idea.Is it possible for Meph to be a stay in type drug at all?


----------



## Treacle

I think so.


----------



## Inso

cherrycolouredfunk said:


> Yeah, some drug forums (not that I frequent them very often *shudder*) all seem to use SWIM or something, so maybe coolfonz is used to that and shall adapt to BL's more open ways soon



drugs-forum.co.uk makes my eyes bleed after five minutes reading. Since when was it a crime to admit to past drug use? People do it all the time in the media and they aren't getting arrested. Just rediculous paranoia...


----------



## Shambles

That it is, Inso. Provides no protection anyway even if it were a crime.

Anyhoo, back to mephedrone methinks


----------



## Evad

d-f has some very well informed posters and a lot of good information. The SWIM thing is annoying though, I think a policy of not admitting to any current/future crimes/anything in your possession is a more sensible approach.

but yeah...mephedrone ay?


----------



## Coolfonz

ok ok point taken...donkey gets confused


----------



## Shambles

Maybe give him some SWIMming lessons then, Coolfonz


----------



## TheSpade

Hopefully he'll drown and we won't hear from him ever again.


----------



## The_Idler

Coolfonz said:


> Hi, DONKEY had an uncomfortable time thinking about all this over the weekend. First conclusion is, DONKEY not doing Mephedrone any more.
> 
> MDMA may have made DONKEY depressed and irritable in mid week but DONKEY never had any lethargy and anxiety.
> 
> Now, let DONKEY tell you DONKEY fully know that anxiety and worry can make your heart do odd things. DONKEY definitely felt worse after reading some of the things on the internet about M.
> 
> But `DONKEY` is going back to MDMA for nights out.
> 
> Doctors just don't give a shit about it, but they do about coke and speed and Meph seems too close to them for comfort.
> 
> Also DONKEYgot a baby on the way...fuck that for a few mick mills...



Yeah I did the same and I can understand WANKER's justification, too.


----------



## captain codshit

20gs of meph on the way! Just been informed a mate can get MDMA aswell - lol lets hope the MDMA is shite then eh so CODSHIT can feel better about himself lol.


----------



## EGOLOSS

Hi there guys, been an avid follower of legal highs for a couple of years with my current favorites being Spice Gold and Kratom. The only legal stim I had tried was BZP, the xxx ones if anyone remembers them, and had an absolute nightmare at godskitchen, ended up in medical tent for most of the night!

After avoiding legal stims ever since then, the chemical mephedrone caught my eye, and I began looking at reports on the chemical which looked very promising. After researching the fuck out of the chem I was ready too place an order.

I know there are literally hundreds of reports of Mephedrone on the net, however when I was researching the chem I always liked too read the most recent ones possible, which kinda just reassured more than reading older ones for some reason.This is why Ive chosen too do a report.

So yesterday I ordered from a vendor and received today. Since Im off on holiday and my friends not, I was really quite bored and mephedrone sounded like something that could somewhat entertain me. I know doing drugs too eliminate boredom is probably quite wrong, but fuck it, Im on holiday!

The baggie I received had a fine(ish) white powder in it that looked moist in appearance but was dry too touch. I put the lot in the scales and divided into 250mg portions. I took a very small amount from one of the portions and put it on my tongue and waited for a couple minutes, no allergic reaction, good news, I was ready too rock n roll. I was full of nervous energy and excitement that is always a common feature when im about too do a new drug.

I put 250mg in a rizla and bombed, and as I have read countless advisory posts on mephedrone, I planned too do a 50mg when I come up and then 50mg lines ever hour from then on.

A half hour passed and I was not feeling good, lots of anxiety with speediness. Sweating hands, ridiculously dry mouth. Another 10 minutes later I was feeling much better, the negative side effects had exchanged for nervous excitement I usually get on the come up of good Molly. The stage were your brain is in the process of changing from complete soberity too completely off your face.

After 20 minutes I was feeling FANTASTIC, I remember thinking it felt just like molly. I was experiencing intense euphoria, my eyes being half shut in a state of peace and serenity. This intensified over the next 10 minutes too reach a peak then began too lessen in a slow steady pace. Note, that the I was feeling that good I actually forgot too take the 50mg line on comeup, couldn't imagine it increasing the effects anymore but I may be wrong.

So now I took a 100mg line, ''FUCKING HELL'' I screamed at my dog in pain! I knew people said it was a nasty burn but this was something else. After a few minutes the pain was away. And another few minutes later I was back too how the effects were too begin with. Felt on top of the world!!:
I then took 20mg lines every hour and although this wasn't enough too keep the effects strong, I needed too do this as I was going too pub later and wanted too have some for left for then.

SO around 2 hours past with doing small 20mg lines and then it was pub time. Before I entered the pub I swallowed another 250mg rizla bomb as I didnt want too turn up out my face!
As I was sitting at the table with a around 8 of my mates taking the smallest sips of a pint and eagerly awaiting the 'bomb' too kick in, as I was beginning too get twitchy and my brain was starting too feel very cloudy lsimilar to the end of a night taking Molly.

After being in the pub for around half hour, the come up began too happen, I actually had to go too the toilet during the comeup due too over excitement, something I have always did on MDMA. However when I had fully comeup I began too notice major differences between mephedrone and MDMA, the main one being that meph gave very little empathy compared too molly. And I was much more in control and was able too keep up with the boystrous conversations which I would have not held interest with Molly.
This I think is a positive for meph as the last thing you want too be feeling in a pub is empathy cause you more than likely not get any back!

At one point the roll got very strong, and what happened next proved too me how strong Meph really was! I spotted an absolute stunning 20ish blonde sitting opposite our table. I said too myself 'fuck it' and went over too chat her up. I said all the right things due too my newfound super confidence, and ended up taking her home and after a bit of difficulty with my 'pilly willy', I gave her and myself a night too remember. SHe now lies asleep in my humble home. SCORE.

Definately a new chemical favorite, which I can't wait to try in a club.


----------



## WarmRushes

EGOLOSS said:


> At one point the roll got very strong, and what happened next proved too me how strong Meph really was! I spotted an absolute stunning 20ish blonde sitting opposite our table. I said too myself 'fuck it' and went over too chat her up. I said all the right things due too my newfound super confidence, and ended up taking her home and after a bit of difficulty with my 'pilly willy', I gave her and myself a night too remember. SHe now lies asleep in my humble home. SCORE.
> 
> Definately a new chemical favorite, which I can't wait to try in a club.



Good on yah


----------



## brokenbrain

Right,I have given into temptation and purchased 1g of the beast.I won't be wringing my hands in despair if it doesn't turn up tomorrow,but will not be pleased if its not in my hands by saturday post.
Haven't worked out a plan of action at all.Might not take it for a fortnight...
Not just bombing 250mg.Will have some drink before and no doubt during the experience.And GBL will be on hand for the after effects.And it will all be done at home alone.And the amounts eyeballed.
Sometime in the next month I'll make a follow up post.


----------



## Bare_head

so u really want it hear for saturday but your not bothered when your going to take it  classic


----------



## Riklet

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2009/mar/12/online-legal-drugs-stimulants

Hmm.  Things get too popular for their own good I guess? The names have been chucked around so much online I guess articles like this appearing are a bit inevitable?


----------



## Evad

> One effect of mephedrone can be that it causes compulsive redosing, known as "fiending", where users intend to take only a small amount, but end up consuming their entire supply. "I did eight grams of meph over the weekend," reported one user. "My heart is still beating strangely and my mouth has all the skin peeled off on the inside."



I bet that has been taken from this thread.


----------



## Link_S

I felt mad anxiety on the comeup when bombed. snorting is fine and with the crystally batch is much more effective i found

Articles in the guardian, the end is nigh.


----------



## captain codshit

"Ramsey believes the drugs have become popularised as a consequence of the government's moves to make the benzylpiperazine (BZP) class of chemicals illegal."

Wrong again then eh. Its because nobody likes BZP or mCPP and if they do they should be shot!


----------



## EGOLOSS

This article from the Guardian is very worrying.

*Campbell Says "But we have no information on their toxicity because they have never been used as drugs until recently, so there have not been any formal studies. The only real reports we get are from people who either write them up in chatrooms or discussion groups, or end up in A&E."

*

It seems like that the government are getting a vast amount of their information on Mephedrone from forums such as these. Is it time that we all kept quiet about 'legal highs' such as Mephedrone for the sake of their existence??


----------



## Urbain

EGOLOSS said:


> This article from the Guardian is very worrying.
> 
> *Campbell Says "But we have no information on their toxicity because they have never been used as drugs until recently, so there have not been any formal studies. The only real reports we get are from people who either write them up in chatrooms or discussion groups, or end up in A&E."
> 
> *
> 
> It seems like that the government are getting a vast amount of their information on Mephedrone from forums such as these. Is it time that we all kept quiet about 'legal highs' such as Mephedrone for the sake of their existence??



No. It's a time when we should be contuining to produce trip reports and detailed user information so whoever is reading can be better informed.

Of course, none of this will change the Government's attitude, but still, it's better than playing into someones hands.


----------



## Shambles

^ Agreed. Better to put the information out there. Legality is hardly an issue for the majority of drug users anyway, I'd say.



> "There will always be something on the horizon that is falling outside the legislation," said Ramsey. "The law cannot keep up with what is happening on the street. What we need to do is to explain to users the potential risks they are running."



Mr Ramsey agrees apparently.


----------



## Urbain

My special package just arrived. In time for Fridays antics.. weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Expect a trip report when im back from (hopefully) la-la land.


----------



## boltoncalling

Link_S said:


> I felt mad anxiety on the comeup when bombed. snorting is fine and with the crystally batch is much more effective i found
> 
> Articles in the guardian, the end is nigh.



just wait till the scum rags get hold of it. I can imagine the Daily Mail headlines already


----------



## Link_S

'Killer drugs kills retarded readers just like you, Be afraid!' The cunnnts 

Got another 10g arriving tomorrow for my birthday, thank fuck because the pill situation is dire and vallies+alcohol always make me act like a retard. Just feeling a night in with some mates, loud music and euphoria :D:D


----------



## Treacle

I'm still waiting (not hoping) for the first BL casualty from this stuff.


----------



## Link_S

If its me, i want you all to put flowers on my grave 

I dunno, if there was anything that bad as a side effect surely we'd all know by now, just people with cardio problems avoid maybe?

I know what you all mean though about something not feeling right in the heart, might just be a placebo because i only noticed it after reading about it on here


----------



## Treacle

It's possible. I find that methylone makes my heart race like a cunt, once the peak is over. Perhaps they are both safe, and some people just get some uncomfortable side effects from them. The side effects are still nothing compared with piperazines. I doubt any study of toxicity will be done for a good few years, yet. I guess time will tell.


----------



## rickolasnice

Is there any way of finding out / being notified when talks start of this chemical being made illegal? So i have enough time to make a supply??


----------



## Treacle

I'm sure the Daily Mail is a good place to start.


----------



## s0laris

Treacle said:


> It's possible. I find that methylone makes my heart race like a cunt, once the peak is over. Perhaps they are both safe, and some people just get some uncomfortable side effects from them. The side effects are still nothing compared with piperazines. I doubt any study of toxicity will be done for a good few years, yet. I guess time will tell.



I think all of the bk- drugs I've tried have made me feel like this.

I would rather take a piperazine hangover/speed type comedown than a serotonin comedown that makes me moody for a week or two, altho the serotonin high is much nicer.


----------



## Tryptamite

s0laris said:


> a piperazine hangover/speed type comedown



Ugh the thoughts make me ill


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I dunno, if there was anything that bad as a side effect surely we'd all know by now, just people with cardio problems avoid maybe?




Fenfluramine was on the market as an appetite supressant and prescribed to thousands of people for years before they made the link between it and cardiac fibrosis/pulmonary hypertension (which is why it was pulled worldwide)




> Ugh the thoughts make me ill



The hought of piperazines, even before the comedown makes me queasy


----------



## Treacle

^Ha, same. I've had a few times where the experience has been quite nice for an hour or two, and then it's gone rapidly downhill from there.


----------



## captain codshit

s0laris said:


> I would rather take a piperazine hangover/speed type comedown than a serotonin comedown that makes me moody for a week or two, altho the serotonin high is much nicer.




the comedown of mcpp or any pips pills is faaar worse to me than the comedown of mephedrone. i still havent tried the methylone but for me there wasnt much of a comedown after a night of taking about 0.5g meph, i even slept fine about 4hours after the bomb. on pips i'd be awake feeling like complete shite for at least 10hours after, probably even longer! 

i would be surprised if the meph is half as bad for you as mcpp!! whoever invented that stuff should be publicly castrated!!!!


----------



## Treacle

I'm not sure how toxic mCPP actually is. I believe it is used in some medical settings to induce migraines, so they can test out drugs to stop them.


----------



## MR_DISCOBISCUIT

captain codshit said:


> the comedown of mcpp or any pips pills is faaar worse to me than the comedown of mephedrone.





Totally agree


----------



## Urbain

Guys,

Just got some Meph of two different suppliers. One is pure white and with hints of sparkle/crystal, and one is a powder.

Is there any difference between the two, excluding the look? Not sure which one to try as im out tonight..


----------



## brokenbrain

Got it today.Had to take the day off work due to drinking gin all night,as I fell back into my alcoholic ways....
Slept most of the day and found 1g mephedrone on the doormat.
Its all eyeballed as I don't have scales.Am expecting to take the lot tonight.
First lot was approx 100mg in green tea and it hit the spot,as +25mins started gurning like a motherfucker.
An hour later took about 150mg in some diet coke.About 40 mins later,here I am at the University 24 hour computer centre.
May be contributing a lot to EADD tonight!!!
Current song SLAYER BLOODLINE.


----------



## Link_S

Urbain said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got some Meph of two different suppliers. One is pure white and with hints of sparkle/crystal, and one is a powder.
> 
> Is there any difference between the two, excluding the look? Not sure which one to try as im out tonight..



The sparkle batch is amazing, and works much better snorted i found


----------



## theotherside

You european guys are SPOILED. It took me 3 months just to find a supplier for meph. A very lovely substance indeed.


----------



## WatMyConditionIsIn

> drugs-forum.co.uk makes my eyes bleed after five minutes reading. Since when was it a crime to admit to past drug use? People do it all the time in the media and they aren't getting arrested. Just rediculous paranoia...



An old guy from canada just got refused entry to USA because he had written essays about his personal experience with LSD in the goddam sixties and when border patrol googled his name the articles came up. he is permenantly banned from the USA for being nothing more than "an admitted drug user". crazy shit


----------



## brokenbrain

Think I am not cut out for Mephedrone.
Feel like 18 types of refried sucidal shit.
I'd say "never again",but who knows if I'd mean it.
Tears running down my cheeks in public is very bad,luckily theirs no one to see at 5am.
I'm going home now to try to face the hell of the next 30 hours....and the rest of my life.


----------



## Urbain

Link_S said:


> The sparkle batch is amazing, and works much better snorted i found



Thanks for replying to that dude 





brokenbrain said:


> Think I am not cut out for Mephedrone.
> Feel like 18 types of refried sucidal shit.
> I'd say "never again",but who knows if I'd mean it.
> Tears running down my cheeks in public is very bad,luckily theirs no one to see at 5am.
> I'm going home now to try to face the hell of the next 30 hours....and the rest of my life.



So sorry to hear that BB. I hope and im sure after a good sleep you feel better. WE are all here to see you through mate.  That's the wonderful way that BL and it's gifted users work. 

Unfortunately, I felt the same last night. I took an incredible amount, almost over 500mg, but in a few lines and bombs, and never really came up, gunred, or felt that great at all. Then I had the most almighty crash and at the afterparty I honestly felt like it were as though i'd been told my Mother had just died. I've been doing MDMA for a fair while now and have had tuesday blues, but these depressent, unsociable, and self lothing feelings were such a huge shock and exremely overwhealming. Even in a room full of my mates, chatting away, I couldnt look anyone in the eye and have a conversation with them. Alas though, I popped a blue earlier, had a lovely sleep, dropped 150mg's of 5-htp and feel better today. Just a wee shock was last night.

*Could anyone shed any light on this? Could it have been the batch perhaps? It was the white powder, and not the sparkly stuff. I didnt drink, had an empty stomach, and the only chem I dropped was 5-htp but that was about 7am, compared to dropping this Meph at gone midnight.*

Any help or advice or similar trip report would be great 

Cheers

Urb


----------



## Ghostface

@Urbain

hmmm,

An incredible amount is always, one could say relative. 500mg of mephedrone compared to 500mg of mdma is an incredible amount, but compared to 0.5 g of coke it it on par. 

To fell the full effects you have to use at least 200mg in one straight off dose. If you used 500mg over a long period of time it makes sense that you could never fully come up. 200mg X 3 doses should have been sufficient. 

As for the effects, I have no clue, and I guess no one can tell you why you had that reaction, as with any rcs, there is no proven outcome. I thinked when I pmed you I told you that mephedrone was more of a "me"drug than a "us"drug. My only assumption is that you were excepting a more social coming out experience, something like mdma, and somewhere in your mind you "wanted that" and when you got a more "in tune to myself" feeling you got disappointed. 

Then again you maybe got something else than meph. Give the other batch a go, 200mg at least as an initial dose.

I think you would prefer methylone.


----------



## Treacle

I felt so fucking angry the day after mephedrone. I think I'll be avoiding anything that ends in cathinone from now on. Cheap as chips, and for a good reason. They are shite.


----------



## captain codshit

I have to agree the crystal batch is stronger! One of my mates ended up doing over 2g last night.. The buzz you get off the first bomb is brilliant but it doesnt do much after 500mg. I did a 250mg bomb to start the night last night, mate was playing the decks everyone going mental couldnt stop speaking etc! Ended up doing 4 x 250mg bombs and a few lines.. After about the second bomb dont really think it did anything to me.

Good stuff for taking when your drinking alot aswell, sniffing it is worse than MDMA though, honestly! 8)

Not much of a comedown either, stopped taking it about 4-5am and was in bed by 7. Woke up had a huge munch and feel fine today :D... A comedown of pips is about a million times worse than the meph. Probably better not going over 500mg to be honest though, feels kinda pointless after that...


----------



## captain codshit

Also lots of major loved up and serious shit talking on this stuff!!


----------



## closedeyevision

Meph is fine if taken over a short period of time. And its better if you just dose a decent amount once or twice. If you can resist the binge then youll be fine, but a whole night powering the stuff leaves you feeling like absolute shit the next day, truly horrible. 

Kinda like mdma, as Shulgin says, dose once, with a booster later. Thers only so high you can get, and ripping the arse out of it wil just give a half assed high and a full assed comedown. 

I have never heard Shulgin ever mention a comedown.

But anyway, its a poor analogy as meph is not mdma!


----------



## Urbain

Ghostface69 said:


> @Urbain
> 
> hmmm,
> 
> An incredible amount is always, one could say relative. 500mg of mephedrone compared to 500mg of mdma is an incredible amount, but compared to 0.5 g of coke it it on par.
> 
> To fell the full effects you have to use at least 200mg in one straight off dose. If you used 500mg over a long period of time it makes sense that you could never fully come up. 200mg X 3 doses should have been sufficient.
> 
> As for the effects, I have no clue, and I guess no one can tell you why you had that reaction, as with any rcs, there is no proven outcome. I thinked when I pmed you I told you that mephedrone was more of a "me"drug than a "us"drug. My only assumption is that you were excepting a more social coming out experience, something like mdma, and somewhere in your mind you "wanted that" and when you got a more "in tune to myself" feeling you got disappointed.
> 
> Then again you maybe got something else than meph. Give the other batch a go, 200mg at least as an initial dose.
> 
> I think you would prefer methylone.



Thank you for that advice man. Im gonna bomb 300mg  before i head out and perhaps one more later on. Perhaps this new batch is alright.


----------



## Dragynfyr

First time with it I bombed 200 which didn't cut it at the hour mark. Laid down 100mg and didn't feel the need to get all the way through it... till later, where another 100 made their way onto the glass before reluctantly calling it a night. 

KETAMINE AND THIS SHIT IS AS GOOD AS IT GETS! Small amounts of K boost the euphoria and completely eliminates any of the anxiety that comes with speeds. The body high is beyond identicle to MDMA, dare I say it goes further. Go too far with the K though and you will easily find yourself floating out the back of your eye balls and down the hallway! I've been liking small amounts of K after the peak of the meph as well to ward off the comedown, but ultimately always end up slamming a couple beers which wipes out the lingering sketchies completely. =)

I've only worked with the stuff a few times, but my conclusions at this point have led me to deciding to start each future experience with this stuff by bombing 250mg to lay a nice ground work, followed by a nice 75-100mg line at the hour point, and another at some point after that when the happy go lucky peak effects ware off. The oral dose itself hasn't seemed all that effective, but it does make the following nasal doses more intesnse, longer lasting, AND more efficent as much less is needed- which is awesome since it's not the most plesent experience getting it in you- my girl almost ralfed off the first 50mgs lol =p (don't worry though, after the initial pain which isn't anywhere NEAR as bad as 2c-e, you tend to numb out a bit and it doesn't hurt so much)


----------



## Bella Figura

Does anyone get any comedown off of meph (not associated with simply a lack of sleep/food)?

Not that i'm going to buy any, just wondering... potential heart problems don't sound too appealing.


----------



## Dragynfyr

I definitely feel sketchy after meph, but it's easily combated with a few beers and some weed, or some k bumps. It's short term though, after you sleep that's that. Just have some beers and a pillow to land on.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Dreadful comedown from Meph. Very irritable, and a lot of anger. 

Taking L-Tyrosine (a precursor of neurotransmitter dopamine) helped though. After I've been playing with dopamine fucking up stims I now always take L- Tyrosine the next day. I take 5-HTP daily anyway so this sorted out the serotonin as Mephedrone acts on both serotonin and dopamine.


----------



## Bella Figura

Cool, just the usual stim comedown sketchyness.

Shame about the heart troubles 

edit - CCF: oh, well horrible comedown and anger really doesn't sound appealing at all


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

I'd happily take Mephedrone again if it were not for the heart issues. 

I've done it nasally in the house and then orally in a club setting and that is the first and last time.


----------



## brokenbrain

Think I did about 800 mg Friday night/Saturday morning...on top of the amount of alcohol I had been drinking....maybe 50 units over 30 hours
I had read here that the comedown wasn't that bad.Well at sometime after 4am Saturday,when I was on here I was in some serious level of hell,it came to destroy me with absolute devastation.Tears rolling down my face,on the verge of outright bawling.
Went home sat in the bathroom and had a temporary pychedelic experience where everything turned into fractals and I sat there gritting my teeth for about 30 seconds before it faded.Took 2mg lorazepam and then stayed in bed all day though couldn't sleep,finally managed to eat stuff in the afternoon and  at 9.30pm took 5mg olanzapine I couldn't deal without being able to sleep all night.
Today feel tired,and not at all correct.
Got 200mg left approx and its hidden in the "medicine cabinet".
For me to buy 1mg again I would probably dose 200+mg orally,2hours later 200+mg,and then when the comedown arrived have GBL available.As long as I have that then I can get through most things.
Cannot deal with feeling rough as fuck for more than 24 hours after dosing again.Although obviously not having the drink around would have a large bearing on subsequent depression.


----------



## TheSpade

This stuff sounds bad, very bad.


----------



## Mugz

I think everyone just overeacting a bit. Im pretty sure a load of these "heart problems" are placebo problems and anxiety after reading this thread. Im not saying it isnt dangerous and there could be some repercussions down the line. but all these people talking about heart problems after one nights use are probably overeacting.


----------



## TheSpade

Not just the heart problems but the comedown sounds pretty horiffic.


----------



## Mugz

was fine when i did it ages ago before reading this thread, did 400mg one night and it was really nice with not much of a comedown at all


----------



## brokenbrain

But I'm prone to depression anyway and was drunk/going into hangover...and it was my first time doing it and I proper caned it.....felt good for maybe 7 hours,although I kept redosing..
But when the big crash came is was gargantuan...honestly if it wasn't for VIRTUAL TRIP SITTER NO.1 aka Shambles I would have bawled...
I could well imagine that if I went out to a pub,club or someones house instead of coming onto EADD to be live and wrecked and I had to go through that level of desolation and despair it would have been horrible.No one likes to see men cry...
And I still don't feel like I'm breathing properly.Making more effort than usual eg as if I'm not getting enough oxygen.Was seriously breathing fucked when I was on it though,not like asthmatic,but really gulping it in very loudly...
Oh well.


----------



## parttime crackhead

brokenbrain i think maybe you should calm down with the drugs/booze if its bringing you to tears. know what i mean? its obviously not for u mate. try a new hobby

the few times ive taken meph there was no noticeable comedown, just a bit tired due to lack of sleep the next day


----------



## Urbain

I really really believe that there are two batches of this stuff. For obvious reasons I cannot discuss sources, but the first source based in Austria does Mephedrone as a pure white powder. That s what I tried on Friday night, and BB's way of feeling was very similar to mine after I came down. Luckily I had a beautiful girl take me in her arms and talk me out of it. 

The second batch sourced was Crystally, and I took that last night. BAM! Absolutely amazingly different. I felt fantastic. We all came to the conclusions that:

You have to have a pretty big line to sniff
It's insanely short lasting - Peak for us was less than an hour, so we got through a massive amount together.
We got euphoria, jaw tension, and best of all, empathy.
We were all able to sleep without Benzos, but had stop start sleep for a while.
We all felt great this morning, not brain feeling like bits of it had been scooped out with an ice cream scoop!

The only downside is, because it's so short lasting, you could definately go on and on and on taking this, which is extremely fiendish. We wouldnt had stopped if we hadnt run out! Bad times.

BB, can you clarify what your Mephedrone looked like? And anyone else's who has had issues with it.

Stay safe


----------



## captain codshit

Yeh completely agree with this! The crystal stuff felt much better, still short acting but euphoric buzz, loads of energy to dance and speak shit and heart to hearts aswell lol.

The effects are better for me when bombed. About 250-300mg works very well and the effects last alot longer than snorting!!

Have done the meph a few times now and never experianced any of the serious comedown experiances like depression! Feel a wee bit grogy for about an hour in the morning then im fine. Can also be tired but then being up all night makes you tired anyway!!

All in all this crystally batch of meph is fucking good shit chaps!


----------



## Urbain

Ordering 3G's tomorrow. We've consuded wholeheartedly that although it hasnt been researched on the negative long term effects, its cheaper, and feels much much more cleaner than MDMA. Also, my brain doesnt feel frazzled, and I can sleep.

Bit too good to be true, actually.

CC, bombing it probably is the idea and what we should have done so keep the buzz. Common sense prevail..! Next time for sure.


----------



## captain codshit

Yeh mate definately makes the hit last longer and alot better all around in my opinion!

I would say off a good bomb 2hours fun before it wears off.. Then redose half the first dose again later!! I dont think i will be taking as much as a gram again, not because it made me feel bad or gave me a comedown but just because it was a waste as i didn't get any higher than after the first 2bombs. 

Still have plenty left though :D may well take a bomb later and actually try to keep track of how long it takes me to come up and how long the effects last for etc.

Would say to anyone who is thinking of ordering definately order the crystal batch as it was much better


----------



## brokenbrain

> BB, can you clarify what your Mephedrone looked like? And anyone else's who has had issues with it.



It was powder.Came from UK source...
Made my doses by eyeballing..ok guessing and then put into some water and drinking as I don't like snorting stuff if I can help it.
If I'd done it the 2 dose method rather than 4....or was it 5,and I wasn't drunk and tired no doubt it would have been a better experience.
But perhaps there are more than one batch about....thats the problem,as someplace somewhere has to make it and some of us on the powder might have got the "And now you will feel unfeasible black dark depression" attached to it.
Fuck knows.I had mostly a good time on it...but there was no way I was going to be able to sleep after taking it...but my sleep is fucked anyway.


----------



## Treacle

I needed 2mg of xanax to sleep after it, and another 2mg when I woke up three hours later.


----------



## The Kid

Urbain said:


> Ordering 3G's tomorrow. We've consuded wholeheartedly that although it hasnt been researched on the negative long term effects, its cheaper, and feels much much more cleaner than MDMA. Also, my brain doesnt feel frazzled, and I can sleep.
> 
> Bit too good to be true, actually.



Is Meph really better than MDMA? If someone offered you a big fat line of both, would you prefer Meph?

(This is a general question, and not just aimed at you Urbain).


----------



## captain codshit

The Kid said:


> Is Meph really better than MDMA? If someone offered you a big fat line of both, would you prefer Meph?
> 
> (This is a general question, and not just aimed at you Urbain).




No waaay!!! MDMA is the best and my personal favorite drug 

The meph after the first 250mg bomb definately gives me a huge rush, feeling the music, it does make me loved up and there is empathy. However it doesnt last as long and for me does not have so much depth as the lovely MDMA!


----------



## The Kid

captain codshit said:


> No waaay!!! MDMA is the best and my personal favorite drug



That's what i thought. The comments on this thread seem to me to make it sound like Meph aint bad, but if you've got MDMA then there is no contest!

EDIT: Although i still prefer coke these days!


----------



## Urbain

captain codshit said:


> No waaay!!! MDMA is the best and my personal favorite drug
> 
> The meph after the first 250mg bomb definately gives me a huge rush, feeling the music, it does make me loved up and there is empathy. However it doesnt last as long and for me does not have so much depth as the lovely MDMA!



Agreed on the opinion that is is much subtler than MDMA. However, feeling non sketchy and not brain fried the following day, and being able to sleep - That alone sells it for me.. at least at the moment. I have no idea if any tolerance or health issues may arise in the future.

Not to mention the fact it's far cheaper than mandy and I can get this stuff in the post on next day delivery!


----------



## Treacle

The Kid said:


> Is Meph really better than MDMA? If someone offered you a big fat line of both, would you prefer Meph?


Meph isn't a patch on MDMA. I have no problem getting to sleep even peaking on MDMA. Trying to sleep on mephedrone was a nightmare. Never again.


----------



## TheSpade

I think the problem with most folk is that we've all done MDMA to death and the magic has faded and it's just not the same, so maybe doing Mephedrone it being all new and magic and there being no tolerance etc makes it seem like it's better. 

I haven't tried it though and I won't be either.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

> magic has faded



Bullshit! I still have it and I know a lot of other BL'ers do too. 

I used to batter MDMA. I still have the magic, and the afterglow.

I can't deal with the comedown from Mephedrone, just not worth it.


----------



## captain codshit

I have never actually heard anyone say the magic had gone with MDMA other than on the internet! I've been doing it for years and its never gone for me.. Still absolutely adore MDMA :D

The Meph is a weird one the way it effects different people. One of my mates doesnt seem to get any euphoria or empathy off the stuff and a comedown. I get both and no comedown just tired! Certainly not as good as MDMA tho!!!


----------



## TheSpade

It's not bullshit. I don't think most folk have managed to keep the magic, I certainly lost it many many years ago. MDMA isn't a patch on what it was like when I first discovered it, it's like a different drug compeltely.

Long gone are those days of boucning about, full of beans, chatting shit, being open and friendly and outgoing, dancing like a lunatic, music sounding positively inspiring and all the love in the world. It's more like sit down, with no energy at all, gurn to myself, not want to talk to anyone and feel like falling asleep.


----------



## captain codshit

^Sounds like your mindset is probably not helping!

If MDMA didnt make me loved up, dance about and chat complete codshit then i'd probably try something new instead! Maybe 2cb would be a good replacement? I've never tried it but i love MDMA and acid so 2cb definatley sounds appealing :D


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

TheSpade said:


> Long gone are those days of boucning about, full of beans, chatting shit, being open and friendly and outgoing, dancing like a lunatic, music sounding positively inspiring and all the love in the world. It's more like sit down, with no energy at all, gurn to myself, not want to talk to anyone and feel like falling asleep.



Well unlucky you then.

I still have that


----------



## Treacle

I abused the fuck out of it for years, and still love it. Maybe some people are wired differently.


----------



## WarmRushes

I still get it, although it's defo not like it was. I still fuckin love the stuff though.


----------



## parttime crackhead

TheSpade said:


> I think the problem with most folk is that we've all done MDMA to death and the magic has faded and it's just not the same, so maybe doing Mephedrone it being all new and magic and there being no tolerance etc makes it seem like it's better.





that is exactly the case for me, i think people that take md/pills on the regular & claim the magic isnt gone are kidding themselves on. i used to take a few pills over a night & be completely out my banger, chewing my face off, loved up to fuck, hugging people & just generally a stereotypical pilled up wee guy. nowadays i could double drop (even with good pills) & sit in the pub no bother, no1 would even notice i was on drugs except for my eyes & maybe chatting a bit more. 

the way pills hit me when i first started taking them, i was para to even go to a club on them coz i thought i would be too mad with it, now they still make me feel good but i could scran loads of them & act normal. i can remember a few times going to the arches with 10/15 pills on me, with the intention of taking every one of them & sometimes buying more when i got to a party afterwards. they were decent an all, fair enough some of it is tolerance but i could eat a shitload of md & get right out my box, but it still wouldnt be anything like it was when i first discovered the stuff


----------



## reptilian

captain codshit said:


> Maybe 2cb would be a good replacement? I've never tried it but i love MDMA and acid so 2cb definatley sounds appealing :D



 2cb combined with mdma - a synergy like you would not believe! THE combo for listening to music imo , total audio orgasm %)

 mmm... come to think of it im  fucked now regarding choice of the furry's for a good night out 'round town. mdma these days leaves me pretty much as thespade describes and 2cb would be a no no even if i had access to it - trips became progressively more and more disturbing to the point of a ' freak out ' whilst out clubbing once ( was around six 12mg tabs mind in totally the wrong setting , it still makes me whince to think of the nights events  ). 

lesson be?

use but dont abuse


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

> i think people that take md/pills on the regular & claim the magic isnt gone are kidding themselves on.



The trick? Lots of breaks inbetween. I go months and don't have any. 

I used to hammer them day in weekend out. Had a year off and maybe did it once...now i'll do it once every month or other month. Magic is back


----------



## parttime crackhead

i stopped for prolly over a year & when i took them again it seemed like the magic was almost back, then took them another time & it definite wasnt. we all used to take them like it was booze tho, just complete standard every friday/saturday night. buy booze, buy 10 pills, find something to do. im glad i now only take pills or md when im actually going out somewhere instead of just automatically taking them coz its the weekend & then finding something to do.

the amount of times id get home from a quiet friday night at 2 on a saturday afternoon, sleep till about 9, get a shower then bounce round to some1s house with two tangerines (coz it was the only thing i could eat) & a bag of pills was ridiculous. by quiet night i just mean sitting in my mates flat getting a drink, no party, no club nothing. used to be every weekend


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Yeah, I only have it on special occasions or big events.


----------



## captain codshit

Yeh cherry is right its definately better with breaks in between feels much more special for sure! I aint good at that sort of thing usually take MDMA and good pills every chance i get, end up taking heaps when i plan to just drop a couple. The magic has definately not gone for me though and i've been doing pills about 5years :D hopefully this will still be the case for at least a few more years yet!!!

In the intrests of reseach i've just taken 200mg of meph in a bomb at home with some tunes blasting  going to see how it affects me without already having a load of booze in me... Took it about 20-30mins ago and would say iam definately coming up of it already! Really want to keep track of how long the buzz of one dose lasts etc!!

The crystal batch is soo much better i must say


----------



## parttime crackhead

ive got a bad weekend on the pills planned soon, dubfire on the friday then steve angello on the saturday with no going home in between - it'll be a few hours kip on a mates couch saturday afternoon, quick shower then round 2.  i used to do that shit no bother but im not built like that any more lol. im thinking just a load of meph for the friday instead as it doesnt really give me a comedown & wont fuck up the pill dunt for the saturday.


----------



## captain codshit

No way bud am goin to steve angello myself eh!!! Cant wait like!!!

Absolutely smashed off the meph i cant believe its legal just too good to be true! My mate here has just swallowed 0.4g  looks like a bender is coming on.... clean off ur sporan boy!!!


----------



## parttime crackhead

haha, nice one. ill be the wee guy with the bad haircut who looks fucked from the night before, prolly staggering about outside smoking snout like they were about to be banned. 

then that nights drugs will kick in & ill be the mad cunt jumping about with a bottle of water in each hand & a jaw like a a fucking giraffe


----------



## captain codshit

Haha runtahuntabillydunted 400mg bomb has wiped the floor with me!!!!

aye was there for boys noize like class night eh! Inverness is shit for nights out only good thing here is Filth.

Just booked my holland tickets 2day aswekl so due a celebration i think lol still have 10g meph - it could get messy!!!

Part time - is it the crystal batch u been buying? Aye i seen u in the photos on here! mite fire one of myslef on so u'll know wot i look like! Would rate a bl meet up one nite in glasgow or edinburgh eh as im hardly ever down south. been to the warehouse project one time thats it.

How do people find the meph for clubbing? still got to try the methylone!!


----------



## parttime crackhead

ive never taken meph on its own in a club, always taken m1 aswell. id imagine it would be fine as long as your not one of these people that likes to sit about all the time (you could quite easily get too comfortable & just roll about on a seat all night - i used to do that on pills all the time at clubs), i very rarely sit down at all when im in a club now.

im thinking meph on its own for dubfire tho, coz i dont seem to get a comedown off it & can sleep easy, so i would be feeling fine for angello the next night

it was the crystal batch i had the first time, got it from two different places since tho (coz they were uk based, quicker & less dodgy looking delivery) & its been the powdery stuff. the crystal stuff is better i think

ive got loads of good nights planned the next couple months, im gonna be fucking skinto. dave clarke, carl cox, dubfire & angello all within a few weeks


----------



## captain codshit

for sure bud miles cleaner feeling the next day too! i actually think thats why some people saying the comedown is hell cos they gettin the other batch!!

mates were taking it with coke and speed at the weekend(both were absolutely shit quality) and they all said the mephedrone was kicking their arses faaar more! Im even gettin slight eye wobbling trying to type lol. i like the fact u can still shag easy on it aswell unlike MDMA which can be a problem!!! there delivery is spot on aswell eh!!

aye angello should be a class nite! is there not crosses where u are? ive got a few lined up for boys noize in snafu on 19th april but was hoping i would just score something in glasgow when i get down. think if not am just goin to stick to my new found legals


----------



## parttime crackhead

ive not seen the crosses yet but apparently they're about, some1s meant to be hooking us up with real pills for dave clarke at the end of the month, im expecting them to be the crosses.

i had number 1s a few weeks ago, but i was full of m1 anyway so only took 2 i think, they seemed pretty good, especially on top of the m1, gave me that rushy ecto feeling, heavy breathing in & shit. my mates said they were good, mibe a bit speedy, but then thats good for clubbing. 

if you can get decent pills beforehand then definitely do it, coz there still a ton of shite getting sold in glasgow. that last time i was at the arches some boy tried to sell me stars & he knew the script as soon as i said no chance, the cunt knew they were pipz & was actually impressed at me knowing the same, prick, lol


----------



## captain codshit

lol those stars are a joke eh! some of my mates actually think theyr good even after trying those blue triangles a while back 8)

aye cant wait to see if the crosses are the 126mg MDMA ones eh, cant be doing with another pill i have to double drop like those bolts!!

have u tried taking md pills when on the meph??


----------



## parttime crackhead

if i end up with those crosses im gonna be in some tear that weekend lol. 

na ive not taken pills & meph, dunno what it'd be like, folk on here have still got me a wee bit wary of meph so im kinda careful with it. those number 1's were the first md pills id seen in ages & even at that i didnt buy any. my mate got a few but i didnt bother coz i already had the m1 & was suspicious of them being real or not. when he took a couple & said they were decent he gave me two so i could try them


----------



## naatural

i'm getting ready for a villalobos bender saturday after the next  think i will test drive a small amount of the mdma i have at a house party this weekend, and if it's not the shit i might be a meph fiend for ricardo


----------



## naatural

hold on i had a real question! what are people's thoughts on meph with acid? bad idea?


----------



## Pingu

stims+psychs=bad imo


----------



## Shambles

From where I'm sat it sounds like many people here are describing the loss of youthful vigour and exuberance rather than "the magic". The chemical is the same - I'm guessing it's something in you folks that's changed. Can guarantee you (from a personal perspective) that MDMA is at least as good - if not better - quality than it was a few years back. It just gets better 



reptilian said:


> 2cb combined with mdma - a synergy like you would not believe! THE combo for listening to music imo , total audio orgasm %)



Good... but 2C-B + 2C-D + MDMA is better 

PS: Stims + Psyches = Bad Idea, Naatural. Keep them for seperate occasions for best results 

PPS: On topic - sample of meph acquired. Will test in the next week or so. Hope it's better than it sounds


----------



## tambourine-man

naatural said:


> hold on i had a real question! what are people's thoughts on meph with acid? bad idea?


Even as someone who has grown to dislike acid, I can't appreciate tainting it's quality with the comparative shit of mephedrone.

That said, acid and decent MDMA is fun.  Meph... give it a miss.


----------



## naatural

^ that's where i was coming from. For me mephedrone appears to be a lot more like mdma than to other people. maybe i have a high tolerance to mdma i dunno :/

i reckon i will steer clear i have enough fun on them individually


----------



## captain codshit

The meph is some good shit eh, lasts about 2hours per bomb, best rush by faaar is off the first one tho! :D Really clean head on with bombing compared with snorting. Havent snorted any tonight and its feeling much better!!


----------



## Pingu

im gonna get some of this meph sheit, sounds a laugh :D


----------



## The Kid

parttime crackhead said:


> the amount of times id get home from a quiet friday night at 2 on a saturday afternoon, sleep till about 9, get a shower then bounce round to some1s house with two tangerines (coz it was the only thing i could eat) & a bag of pills was ridiculous. by quiet night i just mean sitting in my mates flat getting a drink, no party, no club nothing. used to be every weekend



Ah, I remember the joys of being young! 

It's shit being old(er)!


----------



## Link_S

Got 10g for my birthday on saturday, dont have a clue how much me and a m ates took but it was really nice 

Got very messy after a large amount though, couldnt remember the topic of conversation if it was changed ect. The eye wobbles/euphoria were AMAZING :D

Think i was pretty close to the edge though, the next day my knees were purpley-blue and so were one of my mates which i remember reading is a sign you've had one line too many


----------



## The Kid

I've never heard of "purpley-blue" knees being a danger sign.


----------



## mik82

The Kid said:


> I've never heard of "purpley-blue" knees being a danger sign.



Purpley-blue knees and sore arses probably.


----------



## Coolfonz

Hi again...a quick recap, i did M 5 weeks in a row ending a month ago. Bout 300mg each time. Was getting no noticeable comedowns outside a bit tired, the odd headache. But after the fifth time I definitely felt weak and anxious for a good period. Like ten days or so.

As for the heart it's very hard to say and I should know Ive had a heart attack. I'm 44, bit older than most folk here.

You certainly do not get - from my doses, in my experience - heart constriction. That feels like someone standing on your chest. I've exercised several times and I feel great afterwards as normal. If you want to test how well your heart is working, exercise. Do you get dizzy? Feel faint?

I can identify with this `shortness of breath` idea, but that may well be anxiety. What it does for blood pressure in the medium term is also open to question.

The upshot is, I'm going out `out` tonight and I'm going to be taking MDMA of which Ive stashed about 5gr, going to take 250mg, bomb half, bomb the next bit later. Doctors are not concerned with MDMA and hearts (Ive asked them many time  ) .

Meph may be ok once in a while, but the comedown - initially absent it appears - is different to MDMA. It is more subtle, it lasts longer, it is cumulative and it feels kind of...I dunno...poisony.

My 2p worth.


----------



## Ceres

Hi, this is my first post, I suppose signing up was inevitable after spending so long lurking and reading threads in this place so obsessively. So I do apologise if this is a redundant/stupid/naive post...

Anyway I have had several samples of "mephedrone" from one supplier recently. 

The initial sample smelled quite strongly of plastic/chemicals with a hint of fishyness to the point where I had to open the windows to get the smell out of the room. The colour was off-white, a slight yellow tinge, and it was a slightly damp, crystalline powder with harder lumps in it. I found that leaving the powder chopped up and exposed to the air, the smell went away quite quickly and it was far less painful to snort. I have assumed that the sample had un-evaporated solvent from the production process...would this be likely? My other <laymans> thought from some vague reading of rhodium archives is also the presence of some kind of unreacted amine responsible for the fishyness. The doubt over this worries me anyway.

I aquired another sample from a different supplier, and this material was completely different. Firstly, there seemed to be twice as much material as my first sample even though they were both meant to be 1g in weight. The stuff was completely dry, with a texture I would maybe describe as flocculent. Rather than a crystalline powder it was more like a fluffly finely granulated texture with no clumping atall. The smell was completely different, sweet smelling I thought, with a hint of sugary cloves and coconut. I thought maybe a different unevaporated solvent but I actually think now it may be some kind of perfume agent  After leaving it spread out exposed to the air for a bit, the smell hasn't diminished and it definately stinks of coconuts.  Bioassay of this material has led me to believe it may be cut, it is bulkier and less potent than my original sample from the previous supplier. 

Sorry to be so verbose, feeling a bit wordy tonight 8) Anyone got any thoughts about the quality of their samples?


----------



## Ceres

Coolfonz said:


> I can identify with this `shortness of breath` idea, but that may well be anxiety. What it does for blood pressure in the medium term is also open to question.



I have experienced shallowness of breathing at times when trying to sleep after dosing this stuff, but I often have similar effects simply from drinking and smoking. The only physical thing I have noticed that is definately not psychosomatic or anxiety driven imaginings is the occasional rare twinge of pain in the left and right sides of my chest, right under the ribs and in coincidence with inhaling/exhaling. 

Could this be due to particles of the stuff getting into the upper respiratory tract/lungs due to over-enthusiastic insufflation?.....


----------



## Treacle

I get those pains when I'm sober, when I breathe, at times. I think it's just muscular.


----------



## morphene

I've read this thread with some interest for some time, but I've never bothered to sign up before to reply.

First a couple of observations. I honestly don't want to discount anyone's experiences here, but I am curious about all of the heart complaints. As far as I've been able to tell, this is the only forum where a significant number of heart complaints have cropped up, and they all seemed to have been preceded by heart warnings by a mod who had never taken the substance. That is very fair and useful, but I wonder why they seem so concentrated here. My experience with 4-MMC for the last nine months hasn't resulted in any of these problems, even when taken to excess (say ~5g in 6 days), and none of my friends have reported any of these problems either - about a dozen of us. One thing that I'm curious about is how many folks that have reported problems with 4-MMC have experience with methcathione or methamphetamine. Most or all of my friends do/ I wonder how much of these issues are more related to amphetamine type drugs in general, as at least personally (and my friends pretty much agree) I would rate the 4-MMC experience as distinctly like a stimulant (specifically very similar to methcathione) and not substantially similar to pure MDMA. At least I'd never suggest 4-MMC to someone asking for a MDMA type experience, I'd be more likely to suggest M1. though really I don't feel that either are really suitable comparisons. So have the folks complaining about heart issues or blood pressure been strong amphetamine users in the past, or are these complaints predominantly as compared to MDMA?

My other question is in regards to 4-MMC's look and burn. Now mostly I've had 4-MMC sourced from a non-typical source (asian bulk supplier, split among a fair number of us) but both times it's been bright white and very "fluffy" - very similar to evaporated and scraped methcathione. We did also source a much smaller amount from a retail supplier in the UK that was basically identical (same initial source?). We wonder though, as a number of folks have listed a crystalline off-white or tan substance as 4-MMC and frequently declared it "better". Is that anything close to a consensus? It's actually the reason we sourced the retail amount. Related, I've noted a number of people that described 4-MMC as not really having a burn. All of our 4-MMC has had a pretty hefty burn - not as strong as say pure methamphetamine, but pretty much stronger than anything else that I can think of. At least in terms of the burn resulting from the amount required to be taken - it is in fact the only drug that I've felt I nearly couldn't finish a line of, though that's always been after a long session, never at the beginning. Even at the start though I get watery eyes, etc when doing say two 100mg lines. Related to a recent post, that burn sticks around even after a couple of months of storage, or when left exposed to air overnight or such. Is it really true that folks are getting 4-MMC that doesn't burn really at all, or were those more or less outlying experiences?

Also, can anyone speak to vapourizing mephedrone, similar to methamphetamine? Is it in a chemical state that makes it suitable? Personally we've never tried it, if for no other reason than it would be a large amount to smoke. But I'm curious if anyone has any chemistry or anecdotes to relate, or of there is a necessary process to prepare it. I haven't seen much discussion of that as compared to say MDPV.

Thanks!


----------



## Knolij

I get those pains under the left side of my ribs - have done long before I ever started taking drugs. Other than a higher than usual heart bpm, I too have noticed no other side effects.


----------



## Ceres

morphene said:


> We wonder though, as a number of folks have listed a crystalline off-white or tan substance as 4-MMC and frequently declared it "better". Is that anything close to a consensus? It's actually the reason we sourced the retail amount. Related, I've noted a number of people that described 4-MMC as not really having a burn. All of our 4-MMC has had a pretty hefty burn - not as strong as say pure methamphetamine, but pretty much stronger than anything else that I can think of. At least in terms of the burn resulting from the amount required to be taken - it is in fact the only drug that I've felt I nearly couldn't finish a line of, though that's always been after a long session, never at the beginning. Even at the start though I get watery eyes, etc when doing say two 100mg lines. Related to a recent post, that burn sticks around even after a couple of months of storage, or when left exposed to air overnight or such. Is it really true that folks are getting 4-MMC that doesn't burn really at all, or were those more or less outlying experiences?




Interesting post. Having tried several samples from two seperate UK vendors I definately rate the sometimes off-white, slightly solventy smelling crystalline stuff much much higher than the fluffy granulated sample. Both burn on insufflation, the "smelly" stuff after being left exposed to air for a few hours stung a bit less, and the second fluffy, granulated, sweet-smelling sample stung a little less than that. I completely relate to the feeling of having to brace myself to take the line at times, and have generally had some cold water on hand to snort off my pinky finger immediately afterwards. 

 This new sample though is definately nowhere near as painful, the vendor makes no claims as to purity and I'm convinced it is nowhere near the quality of the original crystalline sample I had, and is very likely cut with something.


----------



## morphene

This is just something I noticed, no first hand experience at all, but since you've mentioned the purity of a recent sample I thought I'd pass it along. This is taken from one vendor that I think is UK based (at least their default currency is pounds). I've never ordered from them but I stumbled across is. They put this up two days ago.



> *Mephedrone and Methylone News*
> 
> 21/03/2009
> 
> We regret to announce that we have had to suspend sales of Mephedrone and Methylone due to suspected issues with the purity of our supply.  It kills us to have to do this, especially as it means we have to let so many of our customers down - but we feel we must take this drastic step.  Our products are purity tested by our supplier (who otherwise we have been extremely happy with) but we are now in discussion with several independent analysis laboratories to determine whether we do indeed have a problem - but currently we feel that our initial suspicions are likely to be correct, so have taken this step as a precaution.
> 
> We have become aware that this issue affects some other retailers, so advise sensible levels of caution and communication among the research community for the time being, to ensure you are all getting the quality compounds you are expecting.
> 
> Once we know the results of our analysis we will then be able to take further action. Again we apologise for this unfortunate situation, and to all of our regular and wholesale customers we have had to let down. Unfortunately we do not expect to be able to stock these compounds for at least 6-8 weeks, but other products are being sold as usual, we are sure of the quality of these, and will of course be giving our normal level of service! Please get in touch if you would like to discuss anything relating to this or any other issues.



For what it's worth though, our "fluffy" 4-MMC isn't anything new: I've seen the same stuff since late summer/early fall. I wonder if folks would be up for taking pictures of the various varieties so that we could compare? I will try to take a picture of a gram of the asian bright white 4-MMC, though I'm not sure how it will really turn out without a macro.


----------



## Ceres

morphene said:


> This is just something I noticed, no first hand experience at all, but since you've mentioned the purity of a recent sample I thought I'd pass it along. This is taken from one vendor that I think is UK based (at least their default currency is pounds). I've never ordered from them but I stumbled across is. They put this up two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth though, our "fluffy" 4-MMC isn't anything new: I've seen the same stuff since late summer/early fall. I wonder if folks would be up for taking pictures of the various varieties so that we could compare? I will try to take a picture of a gram of the asian bright white 4-MMC, though I'm not sure how it will really turn out without a macro.



I have seen that notice yeah, imo it's a responsible attitude which blatently isn't the norm amongst the vendor community. Sadly can't PM you as I'm a new user, I don't think I can post pictures either until my post count is up but I have photographed all my samples and will post the images when I can.


----------



## morphene

I'm in the same boat as you actually. My plan was to post the picture on a website I control and drop a link in here (something we can do). Perhaps one of the picture hosting services would work for you ( http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=picture+hosting ). If there are issues with their rules that might get the pictures deleted after a while I'd be happy to copy them and put them up for you. Right now I don't have any 4-MMC but I should be able to drop by a friends and pick some up tomorrow or the next day and see how the picture turns out.


----------



## parttime crackhead

i read another one of those forensic drug report things at my work the day (some of u might remember i posted loads of info from one ages ago, about purity of police & customs seizures etc) & for the first time there was mention of mephedrone, 4fluroamphetamine(sp?) & mdpv. it said meph is commonly known as sub-coca lol. where the fuck is it commonly known as that? cunts are so stupid sometimes, fuck knows where they got that patter from


----------



## Ceres

parttime crackhead said:


> i read another one of those forensic drug report things at my work the day (some of u might remember i posted loads of info from one ages ago, about purity of police & customs seizures etc) & for the first time there was mention of mephedrone, 4fluroamphetamine(sp?) & mdpv. it said meph is commonly known as sub-coca lol. where the fuck is it commonly known as that? cunts are so stupid sometimes, fuck knows where they got that patter from



"sub-coca" is some brand of gel-capped mephedrone "party pill" afaik.


----------



## Shambles

Sub-Coca is a brand name for meph pills I think, PC. Could be wrong though. Meph and PV are legal so shouldn't be a problem with customs yet, 4-FA is Class A as far as I know.


----------



## parttime crackhead

yeah it mentioned them to say there had been stuff submitted for testing that had turned out the be meph or mdpv. it also confirmed that the 4-fa is a class a. so they weren't just talking complete nonsense with that sub-coca patter then. 

it also had a mention of pipz (particularly BZP) due to be made illegal, as far as i can remember it said the EU had given all countries 12 months to decide on the legality of it since about march/april 2008 & said britain was not going to meet this deadline  fuck knows why not, who could possibly want this shite to stay legal?

oh & the amount of coke samples being submitted for testing that were only 0-9% pure had risen to like 20% or something.


----------



## 7zark7

whoremoaning said:


> Does anyone get any comedown off of meph (not associated with simply a lack of sleep/food)?



None. Nada. Zero.


----------



## angelsmoke

I got some of this stuff. It's crystal-like, not fluffy, so I hope it's not crap. Going to take some now (but not much - I don't want to get totally fucked). Will let you all know how it goes


----------



## Tryptamite

Is there any penis shrinkage on meph like there is with MDMA or speed? Like could you shag a bird if you pulled one if your altered state in a club?


----------



## Ceres

Tryptamite said:


> Is there any penis shrinkage on meph like there is with MDMA or speed? Like could you shag a bird if you pulled one if your altered state in a club?



I find at low doses, i.e the start of an evenings fiending, there is no problem, but the more I take and the longer it goes on for, more effort is required in getting it up and keeping it up.


----------



## angelsmoke

I don't think this is doing anything. Perhaps i should try snorting some. Problem is I don't have any scales, so I'm guessing at amounts. I only have 2g though, so I can manage not to accidentally take loads.

I do feel a bit fuzzy. But not speedy or euphoric....I'm thinking it's almost certainly placebo effect. Maybe I'll give it a bit more time though ( it's ~20 mins since I dropped, but reports lead me to believe it acted pretty quickly).


----------



## Ceres

angelsmoke said:


> I don't think this is doing anything. Perhaps i should try snorting some. Problem is I don't have any scales, so I'm guessing at amounts. I only have 2g though, so I can manage not to accidentally take loads.
> 
> I do feel a bit fuzzy. But not speedy or euphoric....I'm thinking it's almost certainly placebo effect. Maybe I'll give it a bit more time though ( it's ~20 mins since I dropped, but reports lead me to believe it acted pretty quickly).



dropped how much?


----------



## angelsmoke

Ceres said:


> dropped how much?



I would guess no more than 50mg (I'm really wimpy about trying new things). I just took some more (close to 100mg I think). I know a lot of posts on here say you should take ~200mg to enjoy the full effects, but I guess I like being overcautious.

This stuff really doesn't smell very nice. Soapy, almost.


----------



## Ceres

angelsmoke said:


> I would guess no more than 50mg (I'm really wimpy about trying new things). I just took some more (close to 100mg I think). I know a lot of posts on here say you should take ~200mg to enjoy the full effects, but I guess I like being overcautious.
> 
> This stuff really doesn't smell very nice. Soapy, almost.



50mg orally will have little effect, 50mg up the nose though should definately be giving you alerts.


----------



## angelsmoke

Ceres said:


> 50mg orally will have little effect, 50mg up the nose though should definately be giving you alerts.



That makes sense then. I really don't like the sound of some of the reports of sniffing it though - nosebleeds etc. I'm not really a fan of coke so I guess i never got the hang of it. 

You think ~100mg orally will do anything? Plus the 50ish I took nearly an hour ago... or should I just bite the bullet and snort some....

This place is nice by the way. I was a bit *eek* about trying this, and it's nice to know there's somewhere to chat about it.


----------



## Ceres

angelsmoke said:


> That makes sense then. I really don't like the sound of some of the reports of sniffing it though - nosebleeds etc. I'm not really a fan of coke so I guess i never got the hang of it.
> 
> You think ~100mg orally will do anything? Plus the 50ish I took nearly an hour ago... or should I just bite the bullet and snort some....
> 
> This place is nice by the way. I was a bit *eek* about trying this, and it's nice to know there's somewhere to chat about it.



You're better off snorting some, and saving the rest for a 150-200mg oral dose another day. This is totally unscientific but in my experience, based on the material I had, a skinny matchstick sized line did the trick, especially when my tolerance was low.

It's not horrifically painful, but do have some water on standby so you can snort a drop or two off your fingertip if it does hurt.

edit> oh and a nice sugary cup of tea helps with the drip!


----------



## angelsmoke

Ceres said:


> You're better off snorting some, and saving the rest for a 150-200mg oral dose another day. This is totally unscientific but in my experience, based on the material I had, a skinny matchstick sized line did the trick, especially when my tolerance was low.
> 
> It's not horrifically painful, but do have some water on standby so you can snort a drop or two off your fingertip if it does hurt.
> 
> edit> oh and a nice sugary cup of tea helps with the drip!



Ow! That was not very nice. Not horrifically painful no, but not great. Thanks for the water tip - I wouldn't have thought of that and it helped a bunch

Edit. This is nice. I like this a lot!!

Feeling pretty bouncy and not wanting to stay still. And really, really happy  

+30 Heartrate is way up, but I only know because I checked - it doesn't feel uncomfortable. Much gurning - got gum and chapstick 

+40 My hands have gone really cold, but the rest of me is quite hot. It's not worrying me, but it's a bit weird.

I's say this feels very similar to good MDMA. Not quite as good at the 'magical' MDMA times, but then, what it? Eye wiggles, weird head feeling, happy feeling - kind of fucked but also clear headed (that doesn't make much sense  )


----------



## Shambles

Glad ya having fun there, Angelsmoke - welcome to EADD and BL 

Sampled meself a lil meph t'other day. Was a fine, white, crystally powder with no strong odour. Stung a mite up the nose but nothing too extreme. Found around 200mg oral produced mightily pleasing effects 

Got through a gram over a day but never felt overly fiendish about it. Would have nommed more if it were laying about the place, but it wasn't so I didn't. Was a lil surprised to not experience any of the dodgy ticker issues that so many have found. Didn't have any of that at all - shockingly mellow and yummy actually. Was taken in combo with 2C-I though so not a very objective trip report...

Surprised myself at how much I liked it actually. Nicer than methylone, methinks... Although all that cardiotoxicity stuff is still a lil  worrying, perhaps...


----------



## angelsmoke

Shambles said:


> Glad ya having fun there, Angelsmoke - welcome to EADD and BL



Thanks! It's good to be here.



> Surprised myself at how much I liked it actually. Nicer than methylone, methinks... Although all that cardiotoxicity stuff is still a lil  worrying, perhaps...



Yes, indeed. It is one of the nice things about mdma and speed - although illegal, they're very common and you know that (dodgy pills aside) they're (arguably) not going to do you much damage. I guess that's why i was so worried about this, because there's very little research and not many experience reports.

I am bobbing around while I'm typing this  Hehe!

Oh yeah, the fiendish thing. Above you can see I took 2 oral doses and then snorted some. I really don't want to stay up all night doing this stuff, so I carefully wrapped it back up and put it away each time... except the last time cos i thought I might need more. Doh!!!  I don't think i will have more though. This is great,  but I really just wanted to see what it was like and if it's be any good as a clubbing drug.  I guess short duration is a downside for that, but right now I would love to be dancing 


Edit ~40 mins after snorting> Chapstick == necessary!!

~50 minutes (I think - ability to count seems to have diminished, though I don't feel confused or anything - just can't really concentrate for long enough to work out how long it's been, Less than an hour anyway). Still feel really good. Inital burst of euphoria has passed (that only lasted for about 5 mins but it was *really* nice).
Feeling pretty speedy - lots and lots of energy, but not having any problem staying still. I promised myself I wouldn't take loads of this stuff tonight, and so far I have no desire to have any more. I think even if I want an all nighter of fun, I still wouldn't want any more at this point.

Downsides so far:
Really not much liking the cold hands thing. Make me worry about my circulation! I think most cautious people would worry a little - the meph isn't amplifying my anxiety or anything (not like my first comedown off pills, when I was convinced I was going to die of heart failure!). It's 
I'm also not wanting to move around a lot, which is odd. I have a lot of energy, but no desire to expend it. I got up to get a cigarette, and really just wanted to sit down again straight away. 

1hr in (ish)
Still feeling just as buzzed as I was half an hour ago, nice! Going to try some more music (it was alright earlier, but nothing special). Wheee, this is fun!!!

+ 10 secs Attention span of a goldfish though - had to look at this to figure out what I was going to do next. Ah yeah, music. Much gurning and chewing - trying not to chew on face 

+1.20 (ability to count has returned). You can pee on meph. I can't at all on mdma/speed. I doubt anyone cares about that as a plus point, but hey


----------



## Ceres

Shambles said:


> Glad ya having fun there, Angelsmoke - welcome to EADD and BL
> 
> Sampled meself a lil meph t'other day. Was a fine, white, crystally powder with no strong odour. Stung a mite up the nose but nothing too extreme. Found around 200mg oral produced mightily pleasing effects
> 
> Got through a gram over a day but never felt overly fiendish about it. Would have nommed more if it were laying about the place, but it wasn't so I didn't. Was a lil surprised to not experience any of the dodgy ticker issues that so many have found. Didn't have any of that at all - shockingly mellow and yummy actually. Was taken in combo with 2C-I though so not a very objective trip report...
> 
> Surprised myself at how much I liked it actually. Nicer than methylone, methinks... Although all that cardiotoxicity stuff is still a lil  worrying, perhaps...



I find it's the kind of thing where if I've got a bit about the place, I'll inevitably be tempted to use it at some point in the evening. I find it a lot less rewarding orally than M1, which I find absolutely pointless up the nose. They work well together. 

 I was fearing more for my heart due to the massive porn indulgence and orgasm-frustration that ensued the first few times I tried it, rather than the to-be-expected heightened pulse and levels of excitement you would get from any stimulant. 

 I tend to go through a gram in about 3 days just insufflating it. I have done that without sleepign in between and once was enough, I always put it away after 5am now.


----------



## Shambles

angelsmoke said:


> I am bobbing around while I'm typing this  Hehe!




Bobbing is good. I do loves me a lil bobbin'. Go forth and bob :D


----------



## Ceres

angelsmoke said:


> Oh yeah, the fiendish thing. Above you can see I took 2 oral doses and then snorted some. I really don't want to stay up all night doing this stuff, so I carefully wrapped it back up and put it away each time... except the last time cos i thought I might need more. Doh!!!  I don't think i will don't. This is great,  but I really just wanted to see what it was like and if it's be any good as a clubbing drug.  I guess short duration is a downside for that, but right now I would love to be dancing



it will be 7am and daylight before you know it heheh. I do find good tunes help keep me up and bubbly


----------



## angelsmoke

Hehe *bob bob*

I'm feeling a lot more normal now. Not done yet - still feel very speedy, happy but not euphoric. A bit more clear headed (though this is nice in that it feels like quite a controllable high (again like mdma, unless you take a LOT)). Still can't really concentrate on more than one thing for a few ... whre did I start than sentence? Seriously 

If you get the sore lips thing around your mouth on stimulants, definitely stock up on chapstick if you're mephing. Or steal your girlfriend's - my bloke seems to have a lot of chapstick.

Oh yeh - the empathy thing. I think some peeps said they didn't get that. I'm on my own, so it's hard to tell, but I think I have to the same level as mdma. Like... my boyfriend - earlier on I was thinking he's more like a parent than a boyfriend - now I'm all "ohh, it's only because he cares about me and is trying to look out for me." Though to be fair, I don't think he's approve of this


----------



## angelsmoke

Ceres said:


> I was fearing more for my heart due to the massive porn indulgence and orgasm-frustration that ensued the first few times I tried it, rather than the to-be-expected heightened pulse and levels of excitement you would get from any stimulant.



Haha - yes, that didn't sound fun to be honest. Maybe it was at the time.... but it sound like one of those 'gone slightly wrong' drug experiences if I'm honest.


----------



## Ceres

I found it had a definate empathic element to it, and it certainly made me seek out people to talk to on the phone/internets etc and blabber a stream of madness at them, it made me a bit too lucid and revealing in what I said a lot of the time aswell. I once spent hours talking to various people online and the whole time I was saying "ill be back in 2mins i need to go outside for a cigarette", it was about 5 hours until I eventually did get outside for a smoke. 

Novelty seems to be a big factor, I couldn't focus on any one thing for long and found myself constantly switching between a handful of different things/people that were distracting me...

TBH I didn't enjoy eating it much, I found methylone much better eating it then topping up with some lines of mephedrone afterwards....


----------



## Ceres

angelsmoke said:


> Haha - yes, that didn't sound fun to be honest. Maybe it was at the time.... but it sound like one of those 'gone slightly wrong' drug experiences if I'm honest.



yeah it was fun at the time but I pretty much did myself an injury and watched every single piece of pornography on the entire internet in the process. It wasn't even that satisfying when I finally came. Definately learned a lesson there heh.


----------



## angelsmoke

Edit > How many sentences can I end with "though"? I guess I am still pretty mashed.

Whoops, I seem to have written a lot. I guess this is a sociable drug and I wanna chatter!

I decided to try wanking too  - but looks like orgasm eludes girls too. Not that I tried very hard - nothing was happening and I couldn't really be bothered. I think if my boyfriend were here I'd very much like to have sex with him though. Closeness and cuddliness and love and stuff though.
Girls are all different though, so don't let me put you off using it as a sex enhacey thing. 

I noticed something ugh though - the veins arteries? capilliaries? some blood thing) are all showing. I don't think they are veins (they're purple) or arteries, but my skin has gone all mottled and purple. I think it's a body-trying-to-cool itself down thing. KIinda makes me thing maybe this isn't a great club drug - I've just been sitting here and I'm overheating (hands still cold, rest of me very hot but feels cold.

I'd freak out, but this happens sometimes with mdma too. Usually in the bath afterwards. Think it's worse with mdma (but that might be because I have mdma tripovision).
Anyway, I expect it's probably nothing to worry about, just body cooling self. This happen to anyone else? Apart from the guy who ended up in A&E - I don't wanna hear about that! Do let me know if you think it could be worth worrying about. My heart rate is still up, but it's not insane (let's see if I can count again): 100bpm. That's not as bad as I thought. 

It's now 2 hours since I snorted, and I'm still feeling very speedy. I feel good, but not euphoric. I'm actually not that tempted to have more (I really thought I would be). No way I'll be able to sleep yet though, so I guess I'll see if it gets any more fiendish.

Edit - whoa whoa - how did it get to be 12.30? Have I really need sitting here bobbing around for ... hours?


----------



## Shambles

angelsmoke said:


> How many sentences can I end with "though"?





angelsmoke said:


> I think if my boyfriend were here I'd very much like to have sex with him though... Closeness and cuddliness and love and stuff though... Girls are all different though... I noticed something ugh though... No way I'll be able to sleep yet though...



Quite a fair few by the looks of it, Angel :D

The bulgy veins thing is nothing to worry about - just the body pumped up a lil and cooling down a lil more. Possibly combined with the effects of a bit of sly wanking and bobbing on the side


----------



## Ceres

Once the initial euphoria leaves you, it does leave you with a boring stimulation that keeps you awake, you can take another line and get another rush but it's just putting off the inevitable and I regularly ended up finding myself still awake by 8 in the morning, and quite often ended up just not sleeping atall and keeping myself awake another 18+ hours just by having little bumps of it through the day - it's a waste of time and mephedrone though and totally exhausting afterwards.

I did worry a few times after reading about peoples knees turning purple etc but tbh if you get anxious on any drug and get an idea into your head that maybe there is some physical symptom manifesting itself, it's easy to convince yourself that something is going wrong. I've terrified myself numerous times on shrooms by spending a bit too long looking at the veins and skin on my arms...

Mephedrone always makes me feel cold initially.

I find having a couple of vodkas or brandys or something helps with that ambivalent stimulated state it leaves you in when you want to try and get to sleep.


----------



## angelsmoke

Shambles said:


> Quite a fair few by the looks of it, Angel :D



Heh -  that wasn't intentional btw. I just babbled, then when I reread I saw how many sentences I had ended with "though". It's not like I set myself a challenge to end all my sentences with though. I don't know why I edited that to the top and not the bottom.



> The bulgy veins thing is nothing to worry about - just the body pumped up a lil and cooling down a lil more. Possibly combined with the effects of a bit of sly wanking and bobbing on the side



Noticed that the bobbing has got a bit more like a tense rocking. Shoulders are getting a bit sore from being tense. Not sure when that happened - I don't *feel* tense, just seem to have been hunching my shoulders. [edit:1.52] my neck is now really quite painfully stiff. Just muscle tension cos when I move/stretch it feels better. If you can remember to it's probably good consciously relax sometimes. That said, I guess most people don't do this crouched over a computer. I have no friends 

This goes on for much longer than I expected it to. Still having a good time, but now I could almost believe I'm not mashed. Still short attention span, still chewing/gurning. Trying to engage my slightly reticent friend on MSN. She enjoys pills n stuff too, so I told her what I was up to. That might have been a mistake actually... since we hardly talk any more, then I decide to start chatting to her when I'm mashed. I guess that makes me a user (of people, not of drugs). 

Should I stop rambling so much? I can edit my posts to contain just  <potentially> useful info if you want. This isn't really very informative. Just babble.

Hm, I think I'm coming down a bit. I still feel speeded and good -- but definitely getting a touch of paranoia. But if my friend had said "fuck off, I hate you" or if you guys say "you are rambling too much" I know that's fine. Empathy and warmth, but definitely tinged with a little of expecting the worst. 

I'm not sure what's going on with my legs either - they're very purple and mottled Like I said, this happens with mdma too, but i'm pretty sure not this severe. I say 'severe' rather than 'bad' because it doesn't actually look.... like trouble.


----------



## angelsmoke

Ceres said:


> Once the initial euphoria leaves you, it does leave you with a boring stimulation that keeps you awake, you can take another line and get another rush but it's just putting off the inevitable and I regularly ended up finding myself still awake by 8 in the morning, and quite often ended up just not sleeping atall and keeping myself awake another 18+ hours just by having little bumps of it through the day - it's a waste of time and mephedrone though and totally exhausting afterwards.



Yeah. I have a little bit left out still (well, actually, the whole bag is out, but a little bit is left from the last line. Hmmm.

It'd be nice to have some more euphoria, but you're right, this stimulation could get boring after a while. I take mdma maybe once a month and speed/coke maybe twice a year...and don't do anything else, so actually buzzy excess energy thing without euphoria is still quite fun for me.

A few mins ago I really wanted some more, but decided I wouldn't. I'm not that fussed now... I really don't want to be awake for another... however many hours. I don't mind if this stuff keeps me up for longer, but i don't want to inflict more on myself.



> I did worry a few times after reading about peoples knees turning purple etc but tbh if you get anxious on any drug and get an idea into your head that maybe there is some physical symptom manifesting itself, it's easy to convince yourself that something is going wrong. I've terrified myself numerous times on shrooms by spending a bit too long looking at the veins and skin on my arms...



Hehe. I've also scared myself with my veins on shrooms . And on mdma, my blotchy skin jumps out in contrasts and looks really "OH MY GOD MY LEG" for a minute. This isn't too bad compared to that. I'll take a picture and see if I can post it (though I guess it's not very pleasant, I think it would have scared me if I hadn't had it before.



> Mephedrone always makes me feel cold initially.


Yeh, not sure when I stopped feeling cold, but I'm ok now.



> I find having a couple of vodkas or brandys or something helps with that ambivalent stimulated state it leaves you in when you want to try and get to sleep.


Doh - former alcoholic - no booze in the flat. Any other suggestions? I'm in no hurry (I am still feeling very speeded, so there's no point in trying sleep yet) but when I'm a bit more sleepish? I have zopiclone but I really don't want to use drugs to sleep (it just seems wrong to use recreational drugs then knock yourself out with non-recreational ones. It's like taking painkillers for a hangover. Everyone does it, but the last think you should be doing is throwing more drugs at your body.


Maybe my shoulders/neck hurt because I've been typing for what seems like a large part of this evening.

Edit. Pretty certain now that veins thing was heat. I decided to take a picture and in the ensuing amusement of me finding it quite hard to keep my balance with my trousers round my ankles, it went almost completely away. Trousers back on, it comes back. Since I get it with mdma when in hot bath, I think it's got to be heat (body pumping blood close to surface of skin to cool it down). I also notice I have not sweated (is that right? it doesn't sound like a word. sweat-ed anyway, perspired) at all.  Is that normal? If so, I expect this would be a problem for clubbers...

Anyone taken this stuff at a rave? Or just been very energetic? Did you notice that you were overheating? It could just be me - I don't sweat on mdma either and others who have the same stuff pour sweat.


...
--> edit I think this is just as empathetic as MDMA, at least now after (oh god, is that the time?) a few hours. I'm not sure if I felt this earlier - I don't think I did. Too caught up with euphoria and speediness.! Maybe it was there... but I guess it's not as good-bits-of-everything-all-at-once as MDMA.


----------



## Ceres

angelsmoke said:


> Shoulders are getting a bit sore from being tense. Not sure when that happened - I don't *feel* tense, just seem to have been hunching my shoulders.



yeah I found myself sitting for ages in a wierd posture like a heron infront of the computer and got quite bad tense muscles in my neck and shoulders. It was like the gurn I had to keep reminding myself to loosen up and move around a bit. 


It is a bit of a wierd feeling when you feel all open and chatty and get talking to people who you maybe havent spoken to for a while or whatever, and then you come down and sometimes regret it. I really detest that aspect of stimulant/empathogenic drugs tbh, it's one of the worst side effects, it shows me what its like to be a normal friendly/sociable person and I make all these promises or arrangements etc, then the day after its gone and i just want to be alone and can't tolerate other peoples company etc.


----------



## Shambles

angelsmoke said:


> Should I stop rambling so much? I can edit my posts to contain just  <potentially> useful info if you want. This isn't really very informative. Just babble.



Rambling is fine by me :D

If you just feel the need to blather and babble in general then feel free to make use of the Gibberings Thread or the "I'm Fucked" Thread - tis what they're there for 



Ceres said:


> yeah I found myself sitting for ages in a wierd posture like a heron infront of the computer and got quite bad tense muscles in my neck and shoulders. It was like the gurn I had to keep reminding myself to loosen up and move around a bit.



Excellent bit of advice that - a lil wiggling works a treat on tension that tends to build up if you're all stimmed up with nowhere to go - shake a lil tailfeather :D


----------



## angelsmoke

I could the rambling could be worse. It could be SWIM doing this. SWIM's neck hurts a little. I understand the reasons, but that's really quite annoying.



Ceres said:


> yeah I found myself sitting for ages in a wierd posture like a heron infront of the computer and got quite bad tense muscles in my neck and shoulders. It was like the gurn I had to keep reminding myself to loosen up and move around a bit.



Hehe - yeah, heron is about right. I normally have pretty good posture (since I sit in front of a computer all day I kinda have to). I have been crouched over the keyboard looking kinda up at the screen. I never quite get why you don't feel pain when on stimulants. I sit just that you don't notice? Or don't care 



> It is a bit of a wierd feeling when you feel all open and chatty and get talking to people who you maybe havent spoken to for a while or whatever, and then you come down and sometimes regret it. I really detest that aspect of stimulant/empathogenic drugs tbh, it's one of the worst side effects, it shows me what its like to be a normal friendly/sociable person and I make all these promises or arrangements etc, then the day after its gone and i just want to be alone and can't tolerate other peoples company etc.



Yeah, tell me about it. I've made many promises and had many conversations when drunk which I've regretted (I don't mean fights, I mean conversations that go well, but it wasn't really me. Ugh.). I do ok on mdma though, and I did ok tonight. For me it <more or less> works just to define myself rules first (doesn't work with booze where you lose all sense of rationality). The friend I was chatting to is a girl I've known forever, but we haven't been close friends since school days (I'm 23, 24 next week, meph party time!).  
My boyfriend texted to say he loved me and goodnight. I really wanted to go off on a soppy ramble, but that would definitely have been a nice conversation that I'd regret the next day.

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/3261/photo0053f.jpg

<edit - you might need to copy paste the link, I remember these sites being a bit weird>

A pic of my veiny leg thing. You need to resize the window to see what I mean. Shrink it right down, go on  You can only see red blotch at high res - crap camera, but also, I am thinking they look worse to me than they are. I think someone suggested anxiety as a cause for that (kinda psychosomatic panic thing maybe) 
, but I dismissed that because I wasn't anxious. But then, thinking now - I was a bit "hmmm" about them, which is about as anxious as I get with decent drugs.
Would be nice to know more about this, as it is a little worrying. I've cooled down and it's still there, so I guess my body is still trying to vent heat. That's not a good idea - wouldn't like to be walking home in the cold. But then, if I spent the night in a club there's no way I'd analyze any of it this much!

I also *think* my heart might be beating a little irregularly. Like, standard beating, but slows down and speeds up for no reason (not skipping a beat or anything). I'm willing to bet that that's just me though. My computer lags when moving the second hand on windows  clock (seriously) so I think my brain can't figure out what a regular interval is.


----------



## angelsmoke

I'm going to head to bed now. I'm not going to be able to sleep, but I'll just chill out lying down for a bit, and get back up if it's really hopeless. I'm pretty tired but not sleepy... damn stimulants!

Right now (about 5 hours since it started working), I feel like I've just come back from a reasonably easy-going night of MDMA and speed. A tiny bit nauseous (not even nauseous, just 'ick'), neck is a bit sore from craning. Still chewing a bit. Still stimulated a little - but not much. Not feeling disoriented like sometimes with mdma.

My advice if you wanna try this:
- Have chapstick
- Have chewing gum, unless you really don't like it. It's easily as bad as speed for jaw clenching and mouth chewing
- Beware that it *doesn't* last 1/2 hours (for me at least) - I though I'd be in bed by midnight, but it's 4am! Speedy "don't want sleep" feeling lasts for a while.
- Decide delivery method  (it would have been nice to know how much high came from oral and snorting), and take a decent dose if you're going oral! I don't regret my first tiny dose, because that at least convinced me it wasn't going to kill me, but the second oral dose was a waste I think. Nasal kicks in very quickly, but not in a bad way. Rush of good feelings 
- Snort a bit of water after 

Side effects. Well, I'm technically still 'up', so I will come back and post about the comedown tomorrow. But during the last few hours:

Didn't have:
- I didn't feel my heart at all, none of the discomfort described
- No anxiety. Don't think anyone reported this. I was quite nervous about this actually - so went into it a bit freaked out. All of that vanished when it kicked in.

Had:
- Felt really cold to begin with. Wasn't expecting this - it's not especially uncomfortable, but beware to the scantily clad
- Purple vein thing. I'm hoping for some replies on this. Thinking about it, I've seen my skin do this before when I've had no drugs - just not so much. I suspect meph messes with your temperature control. Since I don't think this has been mentioned, it's probably no worse than other similar stuff (I've never done anything else outside of a club).


And the million dollar question (for me, anyway):
How does it compare to MDMA?
I'll revisit this tomorrow as well -- when perhaps I'm more objective. I don't feel un-objective now though....
I would say - if you can get MDMA, go for that instead. It is a more constant happy feeling, whereas meph does leave you with this trailing "I'm really sped up, but completely sober" feeling.
So, I wouldn't say it is better than MDMA. It's very good though (it's the first of its type that I've tried, so I can't compare to Methylone). It's not "too good to be true" from the effects POV, and as far as I can see immediate side/aftereffects are fine too. I think it messes with your short term memory less (inability to concentrate is about the same, but I can remember my evening, though not in detail).
I didn't have any hallucinogenic effects - giving me the feeling of a 'cleaner' high, but I know a lot of people like the slightly trippy part of MDMA.

The big downside for me is that there don't seem to have been any studies on Meph's longer term effects (or even risky short term stuff).  Illegal drugs are so commonly used that you can be fairly sure what's going to happen (trying to phrase this carefully and not say "safe"... I wouldn't call heroin/coke "safe" for everyone - I mean that if pure-ish and used responsibly, you'll be ok). New drugs, new ground.



Shambles said:


> Rambling is fine by me :D



Thanks!

And thanks Ceres for all your replies too. 

I guess this would be a lot of fun with friends/boyfriend - given the need to talk... but I'm not going to say "it'd be better" cos I had an amazing time tonight. And a part of that was being able to ramble! Perhaps the bad part is that I'll be able to read all this tomorrow (is it one of those *shame* drugs?). I resisted the urge to correct a couple of nonsenses I saw (well, I knew what I meant), because I think they'll be funny tomorrow. And interesting, to see my thought processes, since as far as I'm concerned I never stopped thinking straight (just thought happier and faster).

You guys are great - really appreciate it. I really thought you might be irritated about my long rambles. I guess this is the internet version of rave-culture -- the feeling warm about people you don't know. If someone is reading and going "It's nothing like that" - no, not exactly, but it's for the same reasons. Kindred spirits and all that.


Since it took me an hour to write that (typing fast but pausing to think random things - brain moving too fast) - status update:
- Neck pain gone
- Dry mouth (too much time opening and closing it)
- Mood roughly baseline. Maybe a little bit happier, cos I had a great time (success!). Glad I didn't chase the euphoria around all night. Just sat here typing all night (arg!)
- Still feeling very open and talkative. Just made a mistake and started a conversation with a guy I used to live with. Turns out I've "worried" him and he wants to phone me to make sure I'm ok. No problem... but I hope I don't have to defend myself to him until daybreak.


----------



## naatural

if you can't get to sleep, try iplayer or 4od they have been my lifesaver many a night now! (i recommend doctor who on iplayer)

edit: to add to your mdma comparison, I find personally that meph is completely meaningless compared to md. it has a similar kind of fun, but I do find it's incredibly superficial (with that feeling the morning after..)... much much much more so than mdma


----------



## angelsmoke

naatural said:


> edit: to add to your mdma comparison, I find personally that meph is completely meaningless compared to md. it has a similar kind of fun, but I do find it's incredibly superficial (with that feeling the morning after..)... much much much more so than mdma



I know what you mean. The first time I took MDMA (well, a pill) I thought that things would never be the same after. Profound - whereas this was just fun. You couldn't imagine them trying to use meph in therapy, and I think that's where mdma originated. Similar enough fun for them to be directly compared though.

I'm feeling a bit crap now - but then, I have been awake for nearly 22 hours. I don't feel *bad*, but very aware that I really didn't plan to stay up until 5am, and here I am - even though I never redosed. I haven't tried sleeping yet.... I'm worried that if I go to bed I'll start feeling depressed. Got a bit of the "have I made myself really ill?" thing going through my head too (I used to get that with pills, I don't with MDMA). Think that's a reasonably common aftereffect from other posts. 

I'm going to go have a bath then see how bed feels. I think it might feel lonely, so I might go along with the 4od/iplayer suggestion. Mindless TV sounds comforting!

Heartrate still up at 100bpm. I wouldn't be able to tell without checking though - not uncomfortable. I'm young and quite fit, so I'm not worrying about it - but I wouldn't like to put this much strain on my heart often. That said, I think speed carries on having an effect for a long time too - I've just never sat at home and measured my heartrate after. Maybe drug taking alone at home isn't as much fun as it initially seemed.

Ah, screw it, I had a great time - and what goes up must come down and all that.


----------



## angelsmoke

Sorry, double post - deleted


----------



## Treacle

Purple knees, and blotchy skin, I'll say is because of vasoconstriction. Quite common with stimulants, but I've never personally experienced that. My knees sometimes look a bit purple, even when sober, usually when they are cold. It sounds like the amount of blood getting to the extremities is inadequate, therefore I'd watch how much people take in a night. I still don't trust it.


----------



## DS_

angelsmoke said:


> I know what you mean. The first time I took MDMA (well, a pill) I thought that things would never be the same after. Profound - whereas this was just fun. You couldn't imagine them trying to use meph in therapy, and I think that's where mdma originated. Similar enough fun for them to be directly compared though.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit crap now - but then, I have been awake for nearly 22 hours. I don't feel *bad*, but very aware that I really didn't plan to stay up until 5am, and here I am - even though I never redosed. I haven't tried sleeping yet.... I'm worried that if I go to bed I'll start feeling depressed. Got a bit of the "have I made myself really ill?" thing going through my head too (I used to get that with pills, I don't with MDMA). Think that's a reasonably common aftereffect from other posts.
> 
> I'm going to go have a bath then see how bed feels. I think it might feel lonely, so I might go along with the 4od/iplayer suggestion. Mindless TV sounds comforting!
> 
> Heartrate still up at 100bpm. I wouldn't be able to tell without checking though - not uncomfortable. I'm young and quite fit, so I'm not worrying about it - but I wouldn't like to put this much strain on my heart often. That said, I think speed carries on having an effect for a long time too - I've just never sat at home and measured my heartrate after. Maybe drug taking alone at home isn't as much fun as it initially seemed.
> 
> Ah, screw it, I had a great time - and what goes up must come down and all that.



Yeah. Mind numbing TV (along with ketamine) is the best escape from comedown blues. I'd just chuck Human Traffic on for the billionth time and just be mildy entertained til I fell asleep.


----------



## stimutant

Treacle said:


> Purple knees, and blotchy skin, I'll say is because of vasoconstriction. Quite common with stimulants, but I've never personally experienced that. My knees sometimes look a bit purple, even when sober, usually when they are cold. It sounds like the amount of blood getting to the extremities is inadequate, therefore I'd watch how much people take in a night. I still don't trust it.




i`ll get the reaction we can see in your picture if i use, speed, mdma, meph, m1 or anythings else that compares to amphetamine/mdma in any way....never had problems with it (taking e&speed for ca. 10 years now).
but pls keep in mind that im no doc.


----------



## caizar

long time speed and e user's start to get holes in there face scars etc,Nassty chemz wouldnt touch any of that rc stuff if it was offered to me yucky..!! nice cup of tea and ciggie keeps me happy and my teddy bear..!!


----------



## tambourine-man

brainbug said:


> i`ll get the reaction we can see in your picture if i use, speed, mdma, meph, m1 or anythings else that compares to amphetamine/mdma in any way....never had problems with it (taking e&speed for ca. 10 years now).
> but pls keep in mind that im no doc.


Wait until your dick drops off.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

caizar said:


> long time speed and e user's start to get holes in there face scars etc,Nassty chemz wouldnt touch any of that rc stuff if it was offered to me yucky..!! nice cup of tea and ciggie keeps me happy and my teddy bear..!!





No, it's not_ JUST _the chemical itself. It's due to speed raising the body temp and increasing blood flow therefore making skin itchy and sweaty. So you scratch and pick yourself when dehydrated often leaving scars. My sister has faded scars on her face and arms from incessant and obsessive picking when she was abusing speed - it didn't JUST happen because she was using speed.

This is often why meth users will say they can feel bugs under their skin. 

As methamphetamine is so toxic it could also be the toxins in the chemical being released via the skin via sweat causing irritation hence scratching.

I'm a long term E user and I have no holes in my face. My brain still seems pretty intact to.


----------



## caizar

just take a look at a long term meth/speed addicts face ,Make yoyu never want to touch that shite ever..


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

I've seen plenty. 

I've just explained why it happens. Methamphet is *FAR* more toxic than UK speed. You must know this.


----------



## caizar

yes i do cheery oh baby..!!


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

It's a good song that! You've just inspired me to listen to it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gxCKBqCJLc&feature=related


----------



## Tranced

I've done this quite a bit now and I and all my mates that have tried it love it. 

Yet to experience any side effects still. A gram lasts ages and I don't find the need to keep having more. Just sniff a line as and when required to get back on it and keep me going.

Quality afterparty material too, gets you right on form and if you end up in a clip you come round after 45 minutes or so.

Apparently I stunk of it yesterday after hammering it on Saturday though.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Tranced said:


> Apparently I stunk of it yesterday after hammering it on Saturday though.



aye iv noticed that, i can fucking smell it everywhere. must not have been wiping my credit card properly before putting it back in my wallet. pulled the wallet out in a shop this morning & got wacked with a really strong smell of meph, almost gave me the boke. i keep noticing bits of my bedroom stink of it (either that or its just me). right now my bedroom smells fucked up. it keeps changing between a proper stink off grass & that rotten meph smell.


----------



## The_Idler

^ it makes your sweat smell of it.


----------



## parttime crackhead

that flat we were in on saturday morning must have been fucking chankin of meph then haha.


----------



## captain codshit

Is it the crystally batch you been getting crackhead? Im surprised the posty hasnt opened up a package yet, even through 3 envelopes it still stinks of meph!


----------



## parttime crackhead

captain codshit said:


> Is it the crystally batch you been getting crackhead? Im surprised the posty hasnt opened up a package yet, even through 3 envelopes it still stinks of meph!



aye i know man, keeps para'in me out a bit coz im living in the mums house the now. ill get in from work n there'll be a jiffy bag, with my name on it, sitting on this desk thing near the door & ill be able to smell it as soon as i walk into the hall.


----------



## captain codshit

which one you more into the m1 or the meph? i had given up on the meph, nut after a heavy weekend session on m1 im thinking of ordering meph for this weekend


----------



## Bare_head

im definately comtemplating mephedrone over m1 as i hear it is really good stuff.


----------



## Ceres

Don't understand why you are getting smelly 4-mmc, just about everything I've come across in the last couple of months has been relatively odourless. Apart from one which smelled of a coconuts and perfume, looked adulterated and had a silly psychedelic sticker on the baggy. I wouldn't buy off them again and I'm glad I didn't try the guys M1.

The crystally stuff is quite nice and doesnt sting too bad, but I honestly cant say it smells of anything compared to the stench off my first couple of samples off another vendor a while back which had me opening all the windows in the house. Subsequent samples from that supplier smelled less and less and I put that down to solvents or some other volatile contaminant evaping off as his stock was exposed to air over time...unless it's just completely fucked my nose and I've got used to the smell. 

I'm assuming the crystally batch may have just had a bit more care taken over it, no complaints really. I'm waiting with baited breath to hear about the recently imported batch which the vendor decided was of suspect purity.


----------



## Bare_head

i will maybe stick with me methylone then, or even better just try stay away from anything that makes me feel remotely stimulated


----------



## Knolij

I was thinking about the smell thing only yesterday because I was convinced I'd caught a whiff of it while meandering around the house - its been a good month since I last had any. 

Strange.


----------



## captain codshit

Ceres said:


> Don't understand why you are getting smelly 4-mmc, just about everything I've come across in the last couple of months has been relatively odourless. Apart from one which smelled of a coconuts and perfume, looked adulterated and had a silly psychedelic sticker on the baggy. I wouldn't buy off them again and I'm glad I didn't try the guys M1.
> 
> The crystally stuff is quite nice and doesnt sting too bad, but I honestly cant say it smells of anything compared to the stench off my first couple of samples off another vendor a while back which had me opening all the windows in the house. Subsequent samples from that supplier smelled less and less and I put that down to solvents or some other volatile contaminant evaping off as his stock was exposed to air over time...unless it's just completely fucked my nose and I've got used to the smell.
> 
> I'm assuming the crystally batch may have just had a bit more care taken over it, no complaints really. I'm waiting with baited breath to hear about the recently imported batch which the vendor decided was of suspect purity.



The crystally batch is the stinkiest of all i'd say! Its also the strongest but i'd have to say it absolutely reaks!!!


----------



## Excido

Can pure Mephedrone be IM'ed or SubQ successfully?


----------



## Ceres

captain codshit said:


> The crystally batch is the stinkiest of all i'd say! Its also the strongest but i'd have to say it absolutely reaks!!!



Mine just had a faint, inoffensive odour when I opened the zippy.

 The same suppliers methylone was absolutely identical to the methylone I got from the supplier who is having concerns about the purity of their recent import. Off white, extremly fine powder, smells of charred plastic or something when you snort it and does what it's meant to do very nicely.   

Every supplier I've bought mephedrone from, the product has been completely different and I'm convinced one of them is tampering with it. Mephedrone doesn't smell like coconut air freshener, I thought the guy had sprayed deoderant into the jiffy at first.


----------



## Shambles

Meph I had was white powder/crystal and had no strong odour. Seemed good to me. Heard a whisper that the smelly stuff was a slightly shoddy synth and was the one with the more annoying side-effects. Not sure how (if at all) true that is but the non-smelly stuff that I had felt clean as a whistle and had no excessive or unpleasant racing heart/overstimulation/wiredness/fiending/comedown.



Excido said:


> Can pure Mephedrone be IM'ed or SubQ successfully?



It _could_... whether or not it _should_ is another matter perhaps. Personally, I would be very dubvious of injecting netchems IM or SubQ - wouldn't do it myself in fact. Have heard of people IVing it and it's a bit of a letdown by all accounts - similar to shooting MD crystal only not as good. Not done it myself though.


----------



## TheSpade

I keep thinking about ordering some of this stuff but then read about dodgy synths, heart problems and horrific comedowns depending on batch and supplier ordered from. It's more hit and miss getting this legal stuff from online vendors than it is getting illegal stuff from dodgy street dealers.


----------



## Ceres

TheSpade said:


> It's more hit and miss getting this legal stuff from online vendors than it is getting illegal stuff from dodgy street dealers.



I seriously doubt that, as long as methylone is available I'd never touch an MDMA pill again.

I've used 3 different suppliers and have no complaints really in terms of how clean the stuff felt after consuming it, and I'm convinced all this stuff about heart palpitations is just psychological due to talk about it potentially being a 5-HT2b agonist. The "comedowns" I sometimes experienced could be directly attributable to staying awake 30+ hours then getting 4 hours sleep before having to wake up, eating fuck all, drinking too much alcohol and electrolyte imbalance from drinking shit loads of water and pissing constantly. 

I'd take a gram of mephedrone for the going rate over punting 40-50 quid on the coke lottery anyday.


----------



## fastandbulbous

caizar said:


> just take a look at a long term meth/speed addicts face ,Make yoyu never want to touch that shite ever..



I've had a 25 year love/hate relationship with amphetamines & I have a hole free face (well except for the obligatory mouthm nostrils etc) and a few weeks ago at a party someone thought I was taking the piss when he asked me my age as he thought I was in my early 30s. So you can't always use the speed ages you arguement.

I put my youthful looks down to a clean & healthy lifestyle


----------



## Sir Foxx

Excido said:


> Can pure Mephedrone be IM'ed or SubQ successfully?



IV it. Don't IM or SubQ it.


----------



## poparopaliss

Lads I've never snorted anything in my life

How bad is the burn?


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Not THAT bad. Your eyes might water a wee bit and it'll sting for a few seconds but it soon goes away.


----------



## poparopaliss

cherrycolouredfunk said:


> Not THAT bad. Your eyes might water a wee bit and it'll sting for a few seconds but it soon goes away.



Cheers for the reply 

Is there a drip like coke gives people?

How much(mg) would be a standard dose to sniff?


----------



## Ceres

poparopaliss said:


> Cheers for the reply
> 
> Is there a drip like coke gives people?
> 
> How much(mg) would be a standard dose to sniff?



Yes, the drip is pretty disgusting, you'll want something strong tasting to drink to help with that probably.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

It gives a drip, it's not very nice either. Coke drip tastes nice, this one does not. 

I can't remember what nasal doses I started with so someone else can answer that. My memory  and face have too many holes from too much speed and MDMA 



I was seriously taking the piss with that last comment and referring to some posts earlier in the thread. I just have a shocking memory.

I took 250 orally, so half the dose for nasal. 100 I'd say would be better.


----------



## Tranced

poparopaliss said:


> Cheers for the reply
> 
> Is there a drip like coke gives people?
> 
> How much(mg) would be a standard dose to sniff?



Not really I don't think, it does go away pretty fast. It's fucking hideous though.

I don't know how many milligrams, personally I do a coke sized line. Obviously that's all relative but I'd say it's roughly that size.


----------



## brokenbrain

poparopaliss said:


> Lads I've never snorted anything in my life
> 
> How bad is the burn?


Don't snort it then.By all acounts 200 - 250mg put in a shot of water,drank down,rinse out glass and drink those is the way to go if you want to really get the full buzz.After you've tried that a few times then try the snorting deal with your next lot.Then you can make a personal choice about which you prefer:D.


----------



## Treacle

I think people should be trying small (for example, 50mg) doses, first, just to make sure they aren't super sensitive to it. Would be a bit of a shitter for someone to neck a quarter of a gramme and end up in hospital.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

I'm quite spannerd on the stuff at the minute this is the 2nd time ive done it , ive had around 700mg tonight but im a big lad 6ft 3" and 15 stone. As for the heart issues i think it maybe in peoples minds , dont get me wrong it does increase pulse rate but what stim doesnt? The first time i had i went to the gym the next day and no issues what so ever other than tiredness. Its very bloody moreish tho!


----------



## Riklet

I think the fact you think it's just in peoples' minds is in _your_ mind, n having climbed mountains, done various stimulants, had proper anxiety attacks and.... fucked myself up on mephedrone, I can most certainly say it was beyond a few psychological niggles from reading internet forums.

The low then high blood pressure, random chest pains, weird pressures through out the day on the left hand side of my chest... may have made me more aware of heartbeat and pulse rate, but they made me notice something which was different.

No idea quite what I did, and after about a month I did feel significantly better, but it kinda shook me up enough for a while.  In the end i'm not concluding anything, as the night which "triggered" this involved drinking a shit ton along with the meph, and perhaps it would have happened anyway.  All I know is i've never felt physical sensations around my chest/heart like that _ever_ before in my life, n it's enough for me to not want to push things too far.

Still, it's a rather nice drug and the vary majority seem to just get spannered and then feel fine.  Exercising some caution with dosage would make sense tho.


----------



## IanBeale008

[COLOR="Black"[B][/B]][FONT="Garamond"][/FONT][/COLOR]                         

Well i must say they Defiantly Are worth that ....... All day Long 

Ive Had Mephadrone A few times now As Soon as i First Ever felt Wat mephedrone was lyk I could not belive Wat I was Feeling !!

If any of yous out there Can Remember what real pillz wer like years ago !!!
The Feeling Of bein all Loved up !!!! Pupils Swollen Up Lyk 2 Pennies !
Music and everything Sounds and Seems different !!!

Youz all know Wat im on About ! Its The Feeling Wat Pillz dont Do no More !
And they havnt For a Few Years now . but this stuff here is honestly the closest any1s gona find 2 that Good old Buzz

 [Defianltly worth every Penny ]


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Deffo worth every penny , i dont think its as good as MDMA but what is!!?? i deffo aint goin gym after 2nites session. Wonder how long it will stay legal for.......


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

this new crystal stuff that looks like ketamine is pretty fucking decent!!!!


----------



## IanBeale008

HOPEFULLY ALONG TIME M8

Wey A can honestly Say that Mephadrone is 10x better Than Any Pill Today !! and 10x better than <MDMA> 
definatly m8

Well doesnt matter how long its legal For !!
Cos its not gonna make much Difference 
Because if The police Started Clockin on bowt the stuff 
Then they will end up Putting it Illegal as soon as they know they have a problem 
the only reason it hasnt happend yet is cos the simple fact is 
Not Many People know bowt the Stuff !
Give it time 2 and it will Be everywer in the UK 
Its That Good


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Riklet said:


> I think the fact you think it's just in peoples' minds is in _your_ mind, n having climbed mountains, done various stimulants, had proper anxiety attacks and.... fucked myself up on mephedrone, I can most certainly say it was beyond a few psychological niggles from reading internet forums.
> 
> The low then high blood pressure, random chest pains, weird pressures through out the day on the left hand side of my chest... may have made me more aware of heartbeat and pulse rate, but they made me notice something which was different.
> 
> No idea quite what I did, and after about a month I did feel significantly better, but it kinda shook me up enough for a while.  In the end i'm not concluding anything, as the night which "triggered" this involved drinking a shit ton along with the meph, and perhaps it would have happened anyway.  All I know is i've never felt physical sensations around my chest/heart like that _ever_ before in my life, n it's enough for me to not want to push things too far.
> 
> Still, it's a rather nice drug and the vary majority seem to just get spannered and then feel fine.  Exercising some caution with dosage would make sense tho.



^^^ Thats abit worrying mate , did you get it checked out?


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

IanBeale008 said:


> HOPEFULLY ALONG TIME M8
> 
> Wey A can honestly Say that Mephadrone is 10x better Than Any Pill Today !! and 10x better than <MDMA>
> definatly m8
> 
> Well doesnt matter how long its legal For !!
> Cos its not gonna make much Difference
> Because if The police Started Clockin on bowt the stuff
> Then they will end up Putting it Illegal as soon as they know they have a problem
> the only reason it hasnt happend yet is cos the simple fact is
> Not Many People know bowt the Stuff !
> Give it time 2 and it will Be everywer in the UK
> Its That Good



I wouldnt say its 10x better than MDMA , suppose down to personal preference but good MDMA crystal and a good atmosphere gives me the feelings ive never had before. Meph is deffo worth the price but the above post as got me abit worried!


----------



## MrM

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> I wouldnt say its 10x better than MDMA , suppose down to personal preference but good MDMA crystal and a good atmosphere gives me the feelings ive never had before. Meph is deffo worth the price but the above post as got me abit worried!



I wouldn't say it was 10 x as good as mdma either. Maybe almost as good as MDMA, better at some things (like when you don't want to be spannered for quite so long and you want to avoid too much of a hangover the next day). 

So on balance almost as good as mdma. 

Only it is legal (at the moment) and i really do like mdma so that's pretty damned good.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

I'd like to see some tests and research done on the compound just too see what the crack is.


----------



## IanBeale008

lol mate .... why has my post got you worried like ????
explain plz m8 ? 

???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MrM

IanBeale008 said:


> lol mate .... why has my post got you worried like ????
> explain plz m8 ?
> 
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????



He's probably expecting a birthday card from his gran and he doesn't want to miss it.


----------



## captain codshit

IanBeale008 said:


> HOPEFULLY ALONG TIME M8
> 
> Wey A can honestly Say that Mephadrone is 10x better Than Any Pill Today !! and 10x better than <MDMA>
> definatly m8
> 
> Well doesnt matter how long its legal For !!
> Cos its not gonna make much Difference
> Because if The police Started Clockin on bowt the stuff
> Then they will end up Putting it Illegal as soon as they know they have a problem
> the only reason it hasnt happend yet is cos the simple fact is
> Not Many People know bowt the Stuff !
> Give it time 2 and it will Be everywer in the UK
> Its That Good



Sorry mate but wisen up eh! There is NO way that its 10x better than MDMA!!! Have you ever had MDMA? You might say that because you cant get any real md right now and you've just tried this.. I've done this and the methylone ALOT lately, dont get me wrong i totally agree its waaaay better than any street pills doing the rounds, it def does give you euphorie, empathy, appreciation for tunes etc.. I've just ordered another 10g of the crystally batch :D

However.. There is NO way its better than MDMA!!!!!


----------



## technocat

Anyone know the legality of this in Ireland?


----------



## Urbain

Just picked up another 2G's of the same crystally batch i had last time.

This weekend should be a belter


----------



## parttime crackhead

Baron_Greenbck said:


> this new crystal stuff that looks like ketamine is pretty fucking decent!!!!



thats the stuff i had at the weekend. when i said it wasnt coke every1 was like "ahh its ket then, big deal" then they sniffed it  and changed their minds


----------



## slayerbizkit

Riklet said:


> I think the fact you think it's just in peoples' minds is in _your_ mind, n having climbed mountains, done various stimulants, had proper anxiety attacks and.... fucked myself up on mephedrone, I can most certainly say it was beyond a few psychological niggles from reading internet forums.
> 
> The low then high blood pressure, random chest pains, weird pressures through out the day on the left hand side of my chest... may have made me more aware of heartbeat and pulse rate, but they made me notice something which was different.
> 
> No idea quite what I did, and after about a month I did feel significantly better, but it kinda shook me up enough for a while.  In the end i'm not concluding anything, as the night which "triggered" this involved drinking a shit ton along with the meph, and perhaps it would have happened anyway.  All I know is i've never felt physical sensations around my chest/heart like that _ever_ before in my life, n it's enough for me to not want to push things too far.
> 
> Still, it's a rather nice drug and the vary majority seem to just get spannered and then feel fine.  Exercising some caution with dosage would make sense tho.



I have the exact same symptoms. It's been about a month and a half since I quit altogether. I did mephedrone about 3 times total, two 150mg sessions and I binged once on about 700mg one night.

I still get these weird pains on the left side of my chest, sometimes on the right too. I went to the ER 2 days after the binge and to my doctor a week later. They checked my heart, urine, blood, and did a chest X-ray. All normal.
I was perfectly healthy before this, now I get these weird pains in my chest and abdomen every single day. I also get bouts of unexplained tiredness/fatigue randomly.

Not trying to spoil the fun but there's something seriously wrong with this stuff. Feels like my body is wearing down on the inside and getting weaker just from being exposed to it, almost like being poisoned or radiated.


----------



## captain codshit

slayerbizkit said:


> I have the exact same symptoms. It's been about a month and a half since I quit altogether. I did mephedrone about 3 times total, two 150mg sessions and I binged once on about 700mg one night.
> 
> I still get these weird pains on the left side of my chest, sometimes on the right too. I went to the ER 2 days after the binge and to my doctor a week later. They checked my heart, urine, blood, and did a chest X-ray. All normal.
> I was perfectly healthy before this, now I get these weird pains in my chest and abdomen every single day. I also get bouts of unexplained tiredness/fatigue randomly.
> 
> Not trying to spoil the fun but there's something seriously wrong with this stuff. Feels like my body is wearing down on the inside and getting weaker just from being exposed to it, almost like being poisoned or radiated.



Its strange stuff. I really wish we had more knowlage about the two of them. Like the symptoms you are describing from the mephedrone I suffered (to a much lesser extent) from the methylone. I had slight heart pounding from the meph for about 5mins before i fell asleep! But then that was from doing too much, on nights on under 0.5g i felt absolutely fine. However with methylone i have never only done a a half g, its ALWAYS over a g! And it made me actually feel angry the day after, funny heartbeat and head completely fried for a couple of days! NOT GOOD! 

Its amazing on here the amount of different experiances people ae having with it. Some people seem to have it with the meph and are fine with the M1 whereas others are the complete opposite! I would love to know more about these either way.


----------



## Shambles

I seem to be in the "meph = good effect, no nasty fiending/aftereffects, M1 = decent effect, plenty nasty fiending/aftereffects" group. Is definitely odd that people report the same unwanted effects from one or the other and often get the opposite from the other. Is it possible that some vendors are selling them mislabelled? Or at least of questionable quality/purity. Would seem unlikely, but some vendors also sell white "MDPV" that clearly isn't what it's said to be so you never know...


----------



## IRL.icecoolmadness

technocat said:


> Anyone know the legality of this in Ireland?



Its not explicitly illegal  dont quote me on that though


----------



## Riklet

slayerbizkit said:


> I have the exact same symptoms. It's been about a month and a half since I quit altogether. I did mephedrone about 3 times total, two 150mg sessions and I binged once on about 700mg one night.
> 
> I still get these weird pains on the left side of my chest, sometimes on the right too. I went to the ER 2 days after the binge and to my doctor a week later. They checked my heart, urine, blood, and did a chest X-ray. All normal.
> I was perfectly healthy before this, now I get these weird pains in my chest and abdomen every single day. I also get bouts of unexplained tiredness/fatigue randomly.
> 
> Not trying to spoil the fun but there's something seriously wrong with this stuff. Feels like my body is wearing down on the inside and getting weaker just from being exposed to it, almost like being poisoned or radiated.



Really sorry to hear that mate.  Yeh, I've talked to a couple of people with similar symptoms... it seems for most it doesn't do shit in terms of after effects; perhaps a high heart beat, but not the slightly haywire heart stuff I felt I was getting.

Sounds like you had it worse than me though bro, started getting better after a few weeks for me, n 2 months later I fell a great deal better, but still a bit "tender" almost, sometimes it's almost like my whole left chest area is more sensitive and everything feels "closer to the surface", tis hard to explain.

I found stopping smoking and drinking much for a few weeks really helped, and avoiding most drugs for a while... or at least anything which can up heart rate or put any strain on the heart.  I was also taking half/quarter an aspirin most days.  Ok, I didn't manage to stick with no drug regime for long, but time's a good healer, take it easy and try not to concentrate on it too much, overthinking it wont help much.

I had an ECG and check ups a couple of times; all was normal, but I was definitely still getting "symptoms" then, especially late at night or in the evening, I would feel much more aware of pressure.  Actually, my doctor did say he could hear this really faint murmur echo thing first check up, but it faded. Main thing which has stayed is these 3 red marks across my left chest, tis a bit bizarre, i swear they definitely weren't there before.... meh.

Have had a couple of random stupid thoughts about trying meph again but there's seriously something up with it (at least when it goes in my body) n I can't be arsed with the risk.

Apologies for the long post allll.


----------



## Shambles

Long posts don't need apologising for - just bad ones. That is a good one so apologies have no place here


----------



## Inso

^^I had studd like slayerbizkit and riklet describe for months after a particularly nasty experience involving way too much mdma/coke/weed. Was always more aware of heartrate, chest felt slightly funny, kept gettinng para that my heart was going quicker, etc. Had myself checked out multiple times and everything normal, was all down to anxiety over the pretty terrifying night I had. Anxiety can produce some very alarming physical symptoms (chest pains and tiredness/fatigue being very common ones) so if you've been checked I'd imagine its down to that. The feelings are horrible and can feel very very real.


----------



## Treacle

Inso said:


> ^^I had studd like slayerbizkit and riklet describe for months after a particularly nasty experience involving way too much mdma/coke/weed. Was always more aware of heartrate, chest felt slightly funny, kept gettinng para that my heart was going quicker, etc. Had myself checked out multiple times and everything normal, was all down to anxiety over the pretty terrifying night I had. Anxiety can produce some very alarming physical symptoms (chest pains and tiredness/fatigue being very common ones) so if you've been checked I'd imagine its down to that. The feelings are horrible and can feel very very real.


Very true about anxiety. I believed for years that I had a heart problem, after developing an anxiety disorder.

As for the person that said meph is ten times better than MDMA, are you fucking joking me?! I don't think you've had MDMA before. Although I didn't seem to get any particularly bad effects from my one experience with meph, apart from needing a lot of xanax to sleep, I certainly won't be touching it again, until some real research has been done into it. Everyone is different. Some people may get terrible side effects, and some people won't. As they say, YMMV.


----------



## layzyhayzy

well I just love the stuff!! not messy enough to fuck u up too much the next day and nice and sociable!!! fucking burns a bit though eh?? ha ha well worth a tenner


----------



## bogman

as with chemicals and the human body everybody has different reactions.
mephedrone is perfect for some people but for others it is dangerous.
i cant take alot of otc drugs like disprin/nurofen etc=i get lumps on my arms n backs,sick stomach n sweats but have a high tolerance for mdxx pills and almost never feel bad the next day.


----------



## tambourine-man

layzyhayzy said:


> well I just love the stuff!! not messy enough to fuck u up too much the next day and nice and sociable!!! fucking burns a bit though eh?? ha ha well worth a tenner


I found snorting absoluetly burnless.

Drip from hell, but no burn.


----------



## Ceres

Has anyone else had the stuff that smells of coconuts? What did you think of it?


----------



## Urbain

tambourine-man said:


> I found snorting absoluetly burnless.
> 
> Drip from hell, but no burn.



The crystal batch, (which in my opinion is the only good batch), burns like fuck after insuffation for a few minutes, then it's all good.

The drip however, is fucking awful, but then ive never been good with drips. The girl loves them... I say with a very raised eyebrow..



Ceres said:


> Has anyone else had the stuff that smells of coconuts? What did you think of it?




I've been trying to put my finger on it's smell for ages... I think it's rather like a cross between vinegar and an old circuit board.. looks like fluffy Ketamine to me.


----------



## tambourine-man

Ceres said:


> Has anyone else had the stuff that smells of coconuts? What did you think of it?


Yes. I had some of that stuff.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=414953


----------



## tambourine-man

Urbain said:


> The crystal batch, (which in my opinion is the only good batch), burns like fuck after insuffation for a few minutes, then it's all good.
> 
> The drip however, is fucking awful, but then ive never been good with drips. The girl loves them... I say with a very raised eyebrow..


Gotchya.  I've only ever bought the pre-made caps, which may well have an adulterant in them.  But I've read a few people suggesting that the stuff that smells fragranced has a larger and more pronounced side-effect profile.  Hard to tell what's bullshit and rumour though.


Urbain said:


> I've been trying to put my finger on it's smell for ages... I think it's rather like a cross between vinegar and an old circuit board.. looks like fluffy Ketamine to me.


Know what you mean by "vinegar" as a smell.  "Old circuit board" though... that's a new one on me. :D

I think you're actually Jilly Goolden and you got bored of wine!


----------



## rik_q

Dropped 250mg about 3 hours ago fore my first test.  Very impressed, not far off MDMA an smoother.  NOt as lovey, but some still.  Euphoria and music is pretty amazing!  Oh an orgasm is amazing on this stuff an u can kinda get it up. feel super chatty at the mo!

I'm strong willed, but incredibly moreish, had a lil more.

Bit of GBL bout 1 hr ago smoothed it off. Fel super chatty

No major negatives so far and heart is fine.


gonna av to stock up me thinks, be far easier to do this when ur out and still feel awesome.  Peak is quite short tho, can't have all.


----------



## Ceres

I just don't believe for a second that the coconut smelling stuff I got was pure. 

None of the other samples I've had smelt anything close to that, and they were very effective. I've had stuff which smelled strongly of solvents, which went away after exposure to air. I've had stuff like the crystalline batch which had almost no smell atall. 

I cannot explain the coconut smell of this stuff, or the unusual flocculent texture of it. It looks like it has been very professionally adulterated imo.


----------



## tambourine-man

rik_q said:


> Dropped 250mg about 3 hours ago fore my first test.  Very impressed, not far off MDMA an smoother.  NOt as lovey, but some still.  Euphoria and music is pretty amazing!  Oh an orgasm is amazing on this stuff an u can kinda get it up. feel super chatty at the mo!
> 
> I'm strong willed, but incredibly moreish, had a lil more.
> 
> Bit of GBL bout 1 hr ago smoothed it off. Fel super chatty
> 
> No major negatives so far and heart is fine.
> 
> 
> gonna av to stock up me thinks, be far easier to do this when ur out and still feel awesome.  Peak is quite short tho, can't have all.


Yeah, up and down in 3 hours (+ a few hours residual buzzing).  Not bad though.  Peak's well over, but I feel pretty enriched.


----------



## rik_q

tambourine-man said:


> Yeah, up and down in 3 hours (+ a few hours residual buzzing).  Not bad though.  Peak's well over, but I feel pretty enriched.



Enriched is deffo one way to put it tambo man! doesn't feel like a comedown, just nice to enjoy and take in


----------



## rik_q

Ceres the stuff I got smelt very similiar to GBL and had a yellow fine fluffy crystal look. 

Stating the obvious, but maybe try a different supplier?


----------



## Treacle

Think of it this way, though. You sometimes get speed that is wet, and still full of solvents, which evaporate, and leave a nice powder. Perhaps the mephedrone was not properly dried before shipping, and therefore retained a smell of the solvents used in the manufacturing of it. It's possible. I don't see how a legal chemical that is so cheap would be cut/tampered with just to save a few pennies.


----------



## rik_q

From what i've read, mephedrone has a short shelflife (3 months) becaue is is a ketone and they degrade.  Really would like to stock abit, can see this being made illegal in no time :s, like everything else in life!


----------



## tambourine-man

rik_q said:


> From what i've read, mephedrone has a short shelflife (3 months) becaue is is a ketone and they degrade.


Hmmmm... calling F&B, repeat... calling F&B.

I thought that in optimal conditions it was pretty stable, providing you don't leave it next to a kettle or something ridiculous?


----------



## Ceres

Can anyone confirm what 4-mmc actually smells like?

 After testing various samples from various vendors, I'm of the opinion that it's almost odourless. Unevaporated solvents, reaction byproducts or unreacted reagents explain all the smells of most of the samples IMO and are clearly just a result of cost/time cutting measures on the part of whoever manufactured it.

 Seriously though, nothing explains the unusual texture and smell of coconut airfreshener of the alleged pure 4-mmc some vendors are selling. I would really like to know whats going on.


----------



## rik_q

F&B?

The research was from other forums, so not reliable, but best I could find?


b happy if does last tho!


----------



## tambourine-man

rik_q said:


> F&B?


fastandbulbous


----------



## rik_q

Hmm after it started to wear off I started to get some not so pleasant feelings round my chest for about 30 mins and sleeping was a pain.

I think this is something you don't want to over do!  Feel ok this morning, considering its effects; however I don't think I'll do it too often to be honest, simply because there is not enough research about it.


----------



## captain codshit

Did 350mg last night, 2 x 150mg bombs and a line. Felt brilliant, super chatty and loving the tunes! Had to be up really early this morning aswell andd still managed to get to sleep last night a couple of hours after the line  

Overall its good stuff but seriously doont over do it as it will fuck you up sooner or later!


----------



## rik_q

Deffo good stuff, impressive to say the least.

Feeling 98% this morning, slight anxiety too, but a nice cup of tea has sorted me!  I'm getting some obvious afterglow as well, can't complain with that.


----------



## 125mg

I received my 10g of mephedrone yesterday. Was gonna wait until today to try it out for the first time, but I I guess my eagerness got the better of me, and so I took my first dose yesterday at around 5 pm. Well, long story short, I'm still on it - took my last dose of 240 mg about 2 hours ago, no more. Gone through 1.580 grams already, holy shit.
I don't feel too bad though, just a little worn out. Great fun though I will say. 
Haven't tried snorting it, pulse isn't too bad either. 
I actually spent about 8 hours last night practising calculus, got so frustrated with some integration, because just stared at the formulas for ages desparately trying to figure them out. Weird, because I can do these equations, just not on mephedrone ! Its not good for maths, it mucks with that part of the brain you need.
I will say concentration is difficult, but much of that is prolly down to having no sleep.
I'm quite pleased with this drug, but its too bad that it will get banned in no time


----------



## FractalDancer

The way it makes you want to keep taking it for so long at once still makes me feel a bit uneasy about this stuff!


----------



## parttime crackhead

FractalDancer said:


> The way it makes you want to keep taking it for so long at once still makes me feel a bit uneasy about this stuff!



most drugs do that to me, apart from mdma - for some reason i can easily just stop taking it even with loads of it still in my pocket. for some reason i couldnt do that with pills tho, id always keep eating the fuckers until i physically couldnt do it anymore. even last weekend, i bought some pills & was still taking them at 12 the next afternoon, unable to swallow them anymore i was crushing them up & tipping the crushed pill onto my tongue then taking a drink of water. tasted rotten lol


----------



## TheSpade

With pills I could never leave any, I had to take them all, then get some more. Even when I reached the point where I felt like I couldn't physically swallow another one I still tried. Could always go home with Coke left (a gram would last 2 - 4 sessions) and MDMA too. Dunno what it was with pills. 

I hear mephedrone is very more-ish just like pills (on topic).


----------



## Shambles

The meph I had (white powder with no strong smell or burn) wasn't moreish especially. Was very nice but could put it away if I wanted to same as I can with MDMA. Pills tend to have speed and stuff in them which is more compulsive than MD alone hence fiendishness (I presume).


----------



## 11lynn12

Mephadrone is just hitting the west coast of the US and about to explode....I have tried everything under the sun for the most part and mephadrone is by far my favorite.  I've tried it 3x and every time finding it to be the funnest for partying.  The only downside is that no one seems to know the true long term side effects.  All I noticed when I tried it was a rapid heart beat and pure euphoria....Unfortunately it is one drug I can see being the new social change in America during my generation.  Just like blow, h, E and everything had it's time, now it's time for mephadrone....I just hope someone figures out the true side effects of long term use.


----------



## 11lynn12

125mg said:


> I received my 10g of mephedrone yesterday. Was gonna wait until today to try it out for the first time, but I I guess my eagerness got the better of me, and so I took my first dose yesterday at around 5 pm. Well, long story short, I'm still on it - took my last dose of 240 mg about 2 hours ago, no more. Gone through 1.580 grams already, holy shit.
> I don't feel too bad though, just a little worn out. Great fun though I will say.
> Haven't tried snorting it, pulse isn't too bad either.
> I actually spent about 8 hours last night practising calculus, got so frustrated with some integration, because just stared at the formulas for ages desparately trying to figure them out. Weird, because I can do these equations, just not on mephedrone ! Its not good for maths, it mucks with that part of the brain you need.
> I will say concentration is difficult, but much of that is prolly down to having no sleep.
> I'm quite pleased with this drug, but its too bad that it will get banned in no time



Yes, unfortunately everyone and there brother are trying to find the shit and soon enough it will be banned and then begins the illegal importing and use of it, just leading to more disaster for the younger kids who abuse this drug.


----------



## Dragynfyr

http://kohd.com/page/103623

hey guys

what do you all make of this? I'm thinkin very well m1 or m2, prob 2


----------



## Ghostface

I thought mephedrone and methylone were illegal in the US or it almost impossible to get a shipment through due to customs? If I might ask how much is it going for as most of us in eadd order from local vendors. 

As for mephedrone/methylone being the next big thing, nope really doubt it the way the tolerance builds up, meaning that most people will be complete idiots and hammer it for 1-2 weeks non stop, will not bother to read about recommended dosages etc.


----------



## Inso

TheSpade said:


> With pills I could never leave any, I had to take them all, then get some more. Even when I reached the point where I felt like I couldn't physically swallow another one I still tried. Could always go home with Coke left (a gram would last 2 - 4 sessions) and MDMA too. Dunno what it was with pills.
> 
> I hear mephedrone is very more-ish just like pills (on topic).



Yeah lol with MDMA crystal I'd always get to some point in the night and end up giving what was left away cos I was happy where I was at and didn't feel the need to take any more. With Coke its never enough! And pills tend to be quite moreish too for some reason, but nothing like coke. I think all pure stimulants are generally like that. I refuse to believe a g of ching can last 2-4 sessions though lol unless its pablo escobar straight off the kilo stuff. :D

Sounds to me like meph can seriously fuck you over if too much is taken though, more so than coke even. To anyone who's done both, is the fiending as bad with meph as with coke?


----------



## Ghostface

Inso said:


> Yeah lol with MDMA crystal I'd always get to some point in the night and end up giving what was left away cos I was happy where I was at and didn't feel the need to take any more. With Coke its never enough! And pills tend to be quite moreish too for some reason, but nothing like coke. I think all pure stimulants are generally like that. I refuse to believe a g of ching can last 2-4 sessions though lol unless its pablo escobar straight off the kilo stuff. :D
> 
> Sounds to me like meph can seriously fuck you over if too much is taken though, more so than coke even. To anyone who's done both, is the fiending as bad with meph as with coke?



For me good coke is worse. Thing with meph is that I always go out only with 0.6 g 3 X 200mg doses (First two times were bad binges) and can stick to that and call it quits. Good coke on the other is a reason why I avoid coke 

And  *GOOD* the key word.


----------



## IanBeale008

Sorry mate but wisen up eh! There is NO way that its 10x better than MDMA!!! Have you ever had MDMA? You might say that because you cant get any real md right now and you've just tried this.. I've done this and the methylone ALOT lately, dont get me wrong i totally agree its waaaay better than any street pills doing the rounds, it def does give you euphorie, empathy, appreciation for tunes etc.. I've just ordered another 10g of the crystally batch

However.. There is NO way its better than MDMA!!!!!  
*
errrrr sorry mate ! im a person who knows wat drugs iv had in my time and this methadrone is the exact same feeling as i first ever got takin pillz !! back in 2003 , Batman`s that was the all feeling that i loved and ended up on them everyweekend after that ! but as the time went on the feeling slowly faded ! and then in the recent years pillz make you more sick than anything else witch is not a likeable feeling ! so my conclusion that this Drone is x10 better than mdma is actually wat i belive ! 
Yes iv had Mdma quite a few times and yeah i was wreked on the stuff but it hasnt Got this Feeling Wat Mephedrone does ! that loved up buzz were music sounds different ! ya pupils swell up like 2 pennys !that good old buzz !! 
Considering thats the reason i got in2 pill at the 1st place ! n now after all these years i fort that feeling had died ! till I double dropped 2 caps of Baron Greenback ! wen he 1st got sum I was actually the guinie pig ! and I wen they kicked in It was Unbelivable ! a recognized that feeling str8 away ! and i Was Buzzzing my Tits off !!
so MrM and Pinky N The Brain ! yes i do belive that this drone is x10 better than mdma alll for that 1 reason ! that 1 buzz ... the buzz that wen it starts 2 wear off u dont want 2 let go of it !
*


----------



## gannetsarewe

I got my first batch last week, no way as moreish as coke. Perfect in coke sized doses for banging around pubs. The worst thing is no matter no fastidious you are about cleaning your nose after snorting felony rings still seem to appear.


----------



## Mugz

Ian beale, why did you feel the need to underline your whole post???


----------



## IanBeale008

dunno mate i was off my nut fella . ad been on billy and the drone all night m8 ! and i wanted 2 get my point across because ppl were sayin theres no way that this drone is 10x better than mdma ! witch i disagree with but every1 has there own opinion on different stuff ! am just waiting on another gram of the drone ! gonna do it all in 1 bomb m8 ! .......... it has 2 be done


----------



## Shambles

IanBeale008 said:


> gonna do it all in 1 bomb m8 ! .......... it has 2 be done



That is just plain stupid. Suppose somebody has to find the lethal dose though 

Good way to get the stuff banned quicker too.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

IanBeale is my next door nieghbour lol!!


----------



## captain codshit

IanBeale008 said:


> Sorry mate but wisen up eh! There is NO way that its 10x better than MDMA!!! Have you ever had MDMA? You might say that because you cant get any real md right now and you've just tried this.. I've done this and the methylone ALOT lately, dont get me wrong i totally agree its waaaay better than any street pills doing the rounds, it def does give you euphorie, empathy, appreciation for tunes etc.. I've just ordered another 10g of the crystally batch
> 
> However.. There is NO way its better than MDMA!!!!!
> *
> errrrr sorry mate ! im a person who knows wat drugs iv had in my time and this methadrone is the exact same feeling as i first ever got takin pillz !! back in 2003 , Batman`s that was the all feeling that i loved and ended up on them everyweekend after that ! but as the time went on the feeling slowly faded ! and then in the recent years pillz make you more sick than anything else witch is not a likeable feeling ! so my conclusion that this Drone is x10 better than mdma is actually wat i belive !
> Yes iv had Mdma quite a few times and yeah i was wreked on the stuff but it hasnt Got this Feeling Wat Mephedrone does ! that loved up buzz were music sounds different ! ya pupils swell up like 2 pennys !that good old buzz !!
> Considering thats the reason i got in2 pill at the 1st place ! n now after all these years i fort that feeling had died ! till I double dropped 2 caps of Baron Greenback ! wen he 1st got sum I was actually the guinie pig ! and I wen they kicked in It was Unbelivable ! a recognized that feeling str8 away ! and i Was Buzzzing my Tits off !!
> so MrM and Pinky N The Brain ! yes i do belive that this drone is x10 better than mdma alll for that 1 reason ! that 1 buzz ... the buzz that wen it starts 2 wear off u dont want 2 let go of it !
> *



Hahahaha. Firstly if your not getting those effects you say the mephedrone gives you at least twice as good from MDMA, then it is not MDMA. Also you are saying its way better than MDMA because all the pills about now.. well thats true but its because none of the pills have any mdxx in them!

And as for eating a gram of them meph thats asking for trouble. I've taken some big doses of very good MDMA but taking a gram of anything in one go is stupid.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Im not condoning everything Beales says, but this fucking crystal batch is super potent. I think the anxiety comes from the severe fiending that in my opinion is worse than coke. The addiction potential of this stuff is through the roof.


----------



## biffo

*website for buying*

*snip*shall i jus go to b and q lol?


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

I can see Shambles gay purple scissors coming out!!!


----------



## rik_q

IanBeale008 said:


> am just waiting on another gram of the drone ! gonna do it all in 1 bomb m8 ! .......... it has 2 be done



Sounds like a quick way to die to me!

250mg gave me some quite unpleasant feelings in my heart and chest.  God knows what a gram would of done 8).  Who knows what damage you could be doing.  I feel quite safe on MDMA, but I'm not so sure about this stuff?  Doesn't matter how good the buzz is, if it's going to potentially cause long-term damage I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## Treacle

A gramme in one go? Idiot.


----------



## Mugz

biffo said:


> *snip*shall i jus go to b and q lol?



Just go into b and q and ask for the plant feeder that makes the plants dance and they will know what you mean


----------



## Ceres

IanBeale008 said:


> dunno mate i was off my nut fella . ad been on billy and the drone all night m8 !



Do you mean you were taking speed at the same time?


----------



## tambourine-man

I feel a facepalm approaching...


----------



## rik_q

biffo snip*


----------



## Shambles

Baron_Greenbck said:


> I can see Shambles gay purple scissors coming out!!!



You know me so well :D

Removed a few sourcy bits. No source discussion.

And don't eat a gram of meph - it's moronic in the extreme


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

This is IanBeale my next door nieghbour we are dealing with, he eats grams at once for breakfast (although i recommend crunchy nut cornflakes!). 

No seriously he does.


----------



## captain codshit

With the meph and m1 i find both are better when you use less then a gram! The more you use with mephedrone after about half a gram it just makes you lose the initial euphoria and empathy and just feel more speedy. I think bomb 150-250mg to start with then take only 1 more bomb and a small line to keep you going.. More than that feels kinda pointless as it wont get you any more "up" or give you anymore euphoria, just a wired out buzz.


----------



## rik_q

opps, sorry, I'll bear that in mind for future


----------



## Urbain

captain codshit said:


> With the meph and m1 i find both are better when you use less then a gram! The more you use with mephedrone after about half a gram it just makes you lose the initial euphoria and empathy and just feel more speedy. I think bomb 150-250mg to start with then take only 1 more bomb and a small line to keep you going.. More than that feels kinda pointless as it wont get you any more "up" or give you anymore euphoria, just a wired out buzz.



Absolutely agreed. Me and my flatmate got through a G and a half over 11 hours on Friday night. After a while I stopped getting that lively eye wiggly rush and just had jitters for a fair while and couldnt sleep for a time. I also found myself having bouts of dizziness post use. 

Thank god I downloaded a load of WW2 doc's and stocked the fridge full of fruity goodness  in preparation!



rik_q said:


> Sounds like a quick way to die to me!
> 
> 250mg gave me some quite unpleasant feelings in my heart and chest.  God knows what a gram would of done 8).  Who knows what damage you could be doing.  I feel quite safe on MDMA, but I'm not so sure about this stuff?  Doesn't matter how good the buzz is, if it's going to potentially cause long-term damage I don't think it's worth it.



Regarding the heart issues that some people have mentioned; I feel my heart rate rise a little when im coming up, but I havent experienced any discomfort. When I tried M1, is when I got chest discomfort and such. Perhaps we all handle these substances differently.

*IanBeale:* This forum is for harm reduction man. People come here for advice on how to make their experiences safer. Proclaiming that you're gonna bomb a gram doesnt really tar us all with a colorful brush..


----------



## FractalDancer

parttime crackhead said:


> most drugs do that to me, apart from mdma - for some reason i can easily just stop taking it even with loads of it still in my pocket. for some reason i couldnt do that with pills tho, id always keep eating the fuckers until i physically couldnt do it anymore. even last weekend, i bought some pills & was still taking them at 12 the next afternoon, unable to swallow them anymore i was crushing them up & tipping the crushed pill onto my tongue then taking a drink of water. tasted rotten lol



Spose it's just to do with the brains of individuals/personality eg. compulsive nature or greater experience of reward or something then... i am a dedicated hoarder and always want to feel vaguely normal the next day... if i took more and more all night i'd be a wreckage for a week!


----------



## Shambles

Urbain said:


> *IanBeale:* This forum is for harm reduction man. People come here for advice on how to make their experiences safer. Proclaiming that you're gonna bomb a gram doesnt really tar us all with a colorful brush..



Couldn't have put it better myself, Urb 

Taking such a large amount of an unknown chemical, of unknown purity, with unknown health implications - in both short and long term - from an anonymous website? Does that really sound like a good idea?


----------



## captain codshit

Have you done the meph since your first tester of it shambles? And how much did you do? I think its really enjoyable and gives a good boost of energy and euphoria if you don't totally over do it! A gram in one go and you would miss all the positives and either end up being horrible sort of wired for hours or in hospital! lol


----------



## Shambles

Only had it that one time so far, Cap'n. Took a gram (couple of 200mg bombs but mostly snorted) over the course of a day and evening (with 2C-I too ) and had no negative effects at all - completely the opposite. Was surprisingly lovely so will probably get more at some point


----------



## captain codshit

Yeh think thats the way to go! A couple of big bombs to start off, probably best to take the second one 1-2hrs after the first dose, then after that more bombs dont bring you back up so prob best to just sniff a few lines as they will bring you back up. well works for me anyway 

Can actually sleep fine on the meph aswell, the m1 i ended up lying in bed for a couple hours unable to sleep. seems to make my brain turn to oatmeal for a few days aswell whereas the meph i feel fine the next day, nice afterglow off it too. %)


----------



## TheSpade

> Pills tend to have speed and stuff in them which is more compulsive than MD alone hence fiendishness (I presume).



When I was taking pills I tested them, never did I find speed in them and yet I was still compulsed to take them until there was no left. I fiended like mad for them. I don't know if it's something which was in them or just me being a greedy pig who didn't want to face reality but I never found myself fiending for coke or md crystal.


----------



## Danny Weed

Meph is my party drug of choice at the moment, since real MD is non existent in my area. i just hope it stays legal for a long time so me and my friends can have more great parties


----------



## captain codshit

Coke usually always ends up burning a hole in my wallet anytime i do it, always end up going back for more after the first bit is done!  Just dont really bother with it much anymore, been mostly meph and m1 recently and any odd pills that happen to contain md that pop up i'll have a bash :D Never really found myself fiending with md tho, no need as you feel great anyway, so its easy to save a bit. Pills are different, duno if its maybe the added caffine but seem to be able to take more pills than if i took the same amoung mgs in crystal if you know what i mean? The methylone is pretty fiendish a couple of times now i have ended up getting mad with the stuff when only intended one or two bombs! The meph is easy enough to save some though, seems to get me to a good level then after that more just seems pointless..


----------



## Ceres

I think methylone is far superior to 4-mmc in loads of ways, it's a far more interesting experience. 

The 4-mmc was really nice at first for me, but now I just find it boring and one-dimensional.


Came across this recently, which may be relevant :

http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/1673190485-86096442/content~content=a781334325~db=all~order=page



> Conclusion. Exposure to illicitly synthesized cathinone is associated with serious cardiovascular and neurological toxicity, even in young subjects.


----------



## captain codshit

Hmmm... I have a problem with this to be honest, serious compared to what? And surely if this is thie case it will probably be about the same with the methylone as that seemed to give me more of a pounding heart and wired sensation towards the end! 

Suppose to finally be getting some real MDMA pills again soon anyway so hopefully avoid the meph and m1 for a while.


----------



## Ceres

captain codshit said:


> Hmmm... I have a problem with this to be honest, serious compared to what?



Shouldn't we assume "serious cardiovascular and neurological toxicity" means what it sounds like it means? That article applies to cathinone but the toxicity of methcathinone is also widely documented too http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/full/358/10/1009 for example.

 Also remember that even people who chew Khat have a hugely increased likelyhood of developing psychosis http://www.rcpsych.ac.uk/pressparliament/pressreleasearchive/pr490.aspx and now people are shovelling 4-mmc produced in china up their noses or eating it like it's smarties.

 Clandestine synthesis of straight methchathinone in russia has been demostrated as being directly responsible for parkinsons-like symptoms in users, do you really think that in china where they were happy as larry to use melamine in products to be fed to babies, that they give a shit about the safety of a chemical bought and sold as not for human consumption?


----------



## captain codshit

They're testing it by injection? I definately agree they are both bad for you, but compared with the quality of the coke and E's these days, with the cuts they're putting in coke and all the pills being mcpp or pips shite i'd say people are much better taking the meph or m1 than any street drugs at the moment. The methylone probably is less toxic i'd say but it depends because if your going to end up taking alot more its not worth it.


----------



## Ceres

captain codshit said:


> They're testing it by injection?



No it's just that methcathinone has been a drug of abuse in russia for years and has resulted in lots of people getting addicted to IV'ing it. There are already anectdotal reports of IV use of 4-methylmethcathinone in the UK.


----------



## parttime crackhead

glad to say IV is a road ill never go down with my drug use. im too clumsy to go shoving needles in myself. it would most definitely end in disaster.


----------



## Bare_head

so i overdone it a bit, liked it tho took it a bit further, didnt overly abuse but defianately shouldnt have put that in my body, my heart feels a lil tight still. i think i getting paranoid.


----------



## MR_DISCOBISCUIT

parttime crackhead said:


> glad to say IV is a road ill never go down with my drug use..





Ditto!


----------



## Urbain

Just went to order another 2G's for this weekend as my mate is flying from Denmark to visit for a few days. Apparently my UK guy is out of stock already.. pish. He must be doing a massive amount of sales.


----------



## Bare_head

one dose every few months i pretty sure it would be fine, without any real comedown, abuse it, and it will abuse you. i am sure of that. common sense really, tho after taking a few doses at weekend i definately see my body giving me warning signs.

just thought i would add my 2 cents


----------



## parttime crackhead

any1 know how long delivery from austria takes? iv got some plants that need fed at the weekend


----------



## captain codshit

Nope, i got the last order of the crystally batch befor it run out 

Ordering from austria prob wont be longer than 2-3days i'd imagine?


----------



## Urbain

parttime crackhead said:


> any1 know how long delivery from austria takes? iv got some plants that need fed at the weekend



Codshit you jammy bugger.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Urbain said:


> Codshit you jammy bugger.



is it? ahh bugger. i'll give it a miss then. it'll be bad enough if it doesnt make it for the weekend, but if it comes late & its not good ill be gutted. i'm currently on the hunt for a decent supply seeing as mr codshit's hoovered the last of the good gear lol


----------



## captain codshit

To be honest i really dont think its worth ordering the meph if its not the crystally batch!

Was amazed to learn that someone in my area who sells pills (pips shite) had stopped selling all the pills and started selling meph for £40 a g or £90 for 3g! Lol shadey cunts for £90 im expecting 9gs! And its not even the crystally stuff


----------



## Ceres

captain codshit said:


> To be honest i really dont think its worth ordering the meph if its not the crystally batch!
> 
> Was amazed to learn that someone in my area who sells pills (pips shite) had stopped selling all the pills and started selling meph for £40 a g or £90 for 3g! Lol shadey cunts for £90 im expecting 9gs! And its not even the crystally stuff



I agree with you, crystally batch is the cleanest stuff I've had.

Only a matter of time wasn't it before people realised they can buy the stuff online and flog it to their clueless mates/mates mates used to shit speed and coke for a 30 quid markup. Sad state of affairs.

I was lucky enough to get an order in at the last minute aswell


----------



## parttime crackhead

i had thoughts of punting meph about here but im too para. some1 would end up hitting a bad juan on it & it'd be my fault 

when you compare it to the crap coke thats on the go £40 a g is still value for money, altho i think i woulda been a bit cheaper than that if i had decided to do it.


----------



## captain codshit

Aye dont get me wrong i told them straight it was shadey charging their mates that much! Still ended up buying 3gs off them between a few of us last sat tho when i hadnt ordered any! lol


----------



## Ceres

parttime crackhead said:


> i had thoughts of punting meph about here but im too para. some1 would end up hitting a bad juan on it & it'd be my fault



You know what people are like up here they will just cain the stuff until they end up in hospital. I only heard about GBL after reading an article in the local paper about two guys dying from it. "aye min drink 2mls of this stuff it gets you spannered" "fuck it im gonna neck the bottle LOL"....


----------



## captain codshit

Aye they were told it was liquid MDMA though. there was heaps going about! Same dodgers that are selling the mephedrone for £40 a g now, well they told me it was liquid MDMA £10 a cube, got told to fuck off without a second thought!!


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

My friend bought 4 ounce Mephedrone last week for £500, sold it in grams for £20 a gram around the doors, sold out on Sunday, made a grand profit and got him and his close friends offit for a whole weekend for free. Its an easy seller if the coke and pill quality is bollocks in your area.

Mephedrone users take note, i failed a drug test yesterday, it came back as Amphetamine, i havent touched Phet just Drone over the weekend. The crystal batch.


----------



## TheSpade

You gonna get the sack for failing the test?


----------



## Ceres

Baron_Greenbck said:


> Mephedrone users take note, i failed a drug test yesterday, it came back as Amphetamine, i havent touched Phet just Drone over the weekend. The crystal batch.



That is intruiging. Has anyone tested a known sample of 4-mmc with marquis reagent - and has anyone tested this "crystally batch" with it?


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Nah, it was a test off my psychiatric nurse, i get them regularly. I was sure id pass it, "cathinones" not being a class of drugs they test for, but i came back positive for amphetamines, probably the closest drug to the Cathinones. So people who are subject to drug tests at work or whatever dont be so sure you'll pass because you only took legal highs at the weekend.

*snip*

By the way, im not touching the shit again. Im bad as a dog off it.


----------



## captain codshit

I will be soon :D just got 20gs of the crystally meph today. Should be getting a new testing kit in the next few days too.. pretty sure it will turn yellow, im sure i heard someone on here say that before


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Ceres said:


> That is intruiging. Has anyone tested a known sample of 4-mmc with marquis reagent - and has anyone tested this "crystally batch" with it?



Thing is it defo didnt feel like phet, it was just potent Meph, no real comedown, unless you do it day after day and sleepings easy after its worn off (say 2 hours after last line) unlike with phet.


----------



## Ceres

Baron_Greenbck said:


> Thing is it defo didnt feel like phet, it was just potent Meph, no real comedown, unless you do it day after day and sleepings easy after its worn off (say 2 hours after last line) unlike with phet.



Yea I have been sampling some of that batch this afternoon and it is nothing like speed atall, wears off quickly as usual. Would still be interested to see the marquis test comparison. With this stuff getting so popular and people even flogging it to people as if it was coke it would be nice to know a definitive test + then see just how pure what is already being sold online is. 

I think you'd have to be a pretty cynical cunt to start punting 4-mmc to random people just for the sake of a quick profit. Probably won't be long until someone gets seriously damaged or worse if it's getting that widespread :/


----------



## Shambles

Although legal, it may be best to exercise a lil caution talking about dealing of meph and M1. There's probably a reason why it's sold specifically "Not for human consumption" - like in case somebody drops dead on it.


----------



## curvygal19

By the way, im not touching the shit again. Im bad as a dog off it.[/QUOTE]


Baron, what do you mean when you say you are bad as a dog off it?

I tried Methylone, the high is ok for an hour or so but then I just feel wired for hours and hours after and cannot sleep that night even if my last dose was 4PM, lol. Hungover next day too.

The fast wearing off and ability to sleep and no hangover of Meph appeals to me.


----------



## Ghostface

A friend of mine is visiting this weekend and he is going to try meph. I have not told him about the after effects some of us have felt and would like to see how he reacts the following day. If he mentions the word heart to me then it is bye bye meph for and will put the issue of placebo at rest.

It would be intersting if anyone else could do the same. I read about the heart issues before I tried meph and beleive that there is a possibility that the heart issues could be placebo.


----------



## Shambles

I've read all the heart stories and was well wary of meph. Must admit I had no issues at all - nice clean high, no fiending, no comedown. Does seem to vary hugely from one person to the next - methylone too for that matter. Pretty sure there's a few different batches around and some seem to cause worse side-effects than others.


----------



## Ghostface

With methylone I deff had no issues. With meph, I could, maybe not, have felt my heart a bit "off". Could be placebo about reading it beforehand. 

I remember reading some post of your's Shambles about no comedowns on mdma. I am in the same boat. Guess everyone's bassline is different so no comedowns from meph or methylone either. 

Though still can't wait to see how my m8 reacts. He is very healthy and has been on/off coke for years so perfect for results.


----------



## Shambles

Yeah, will be interesting to see what he makes of it with no preconceptions, Ghost. Methylone left me feeling like shit the next day, incidentally - crazy heart arrhythmia, wired and fiending to fuck, feeling like I'd been stabbed in the kidneys. Meph was the complete opposite.


----------



## angelsmoke

My 2 cents a couple of weeks after....

This stuff did have a comedown for me. I felt pretty depressed the week after (Monday I felt crap, after about 300mg stuff on Friday). On average, probably about the same as from md - have definitely had worse comedowns.

I did a little more about a week after. A little being a couple of lines, probably less than 100mg total. Made me feel a bit speedy but else good. Slight anxiety for the rest of the day  I'm thinking it's better to do a reasonably large dose (I had a GREAT time on about 300mg).

I didn't have any of the heart stuff or chest pain after either, even though I'd read about it beforehand. I did get the purple blotches thing. Didn't care AT ALL at the time (too happy!) but freaked out the next day.

From reading around, there are a few reports of people going to hospital because of the blotchy purple veiny thing. Doesn't look like anyone needed any treatment though. I guess that's a panic/anxiety thing.


----------



## Urbain

I dont remember getting the purple vein thing, I never looked. Interested to see if I do though the next time I get some Meph.


----------



## Ceres

I remember reading something in the news not that long ago about cases of methemoglobinemia occuring in glasgow for the first time, among "coke" users, and it made me wonder if that could be anything to do with mephedrone starting to be sold "on the streets".

I've used it quite frequently and haven't noticed any cardio/vascular side effects other than what you would expect from that level of stimulation.


----------



## aftershocknrock

One user said: "I did eight grams of meph over the weekend. My heart is still beating strangely and my mouth has all the skin peeled off on the inside."    

i found this quote on a website about mephedrone i mean wtf this person must be seriously lacking in grey matter and its complete ejits like this that are gona fuck up and die and ruin it for everyone else


----------



## Urbain

aftershocknrock said:


> One user said: "I did eight grams of meph over the weekend. My heart is still beating strangely and my mouth has all the skin peeled off on the inside."
> 
> i found this quote on a website about mephedrone i mean wtf this person must be seriously lacking in grey matter and its complete ejits like this that are gona fuck up and die and ruin it for everyone else



Agreed. 8 Grams? Fucking hell.


----------



## Ghostface

8 grams in one night. I think that is just dicksizing. This is a stim. Imagine someone with a very  low coke tolerance doing 5 gs in a night. How would their body react? 8) Sad thing is some ignorant kid might read it and think it's ok and try the same.


----------



## WarmRushes

8 grams of any drug in one session absolute stupidity. I didn't find meph to be _that_ fiendish at all. Dusted a gram between 3 people and that was that. I don't want to imagine the state you'd be in after 8


----------



## tambourine-man

aftershocknrock said:


> One user said: "I did eight grams of meph over the weekend. My heart is still beating strangely and my mouth has all the skin peeled off on the inside."
> 
> i found this quote on a website about mephedrone i mean wtf this person must be seriously lacking in grey matter and its complete ejits like this that are gona fuck up and die and ruin it for everyone else


That person is in dire need of some education.


----------



## captain codshit

8grams of meph is ridiculous. Most i've ever done in one night is a gram and i thought i was bad! 8) lol


----------



## curvygal19

Thought I would share this as I found it refreshing.
Was going to order a gram of Meph but one place is out of stock at the moment another replied with the following when I asked if they had any in stock.

"I'm afraid not, I don't expect we will for 2months+. I hope we can do business in future and advise that you take caution when buying Mephedrone and Methylone at the current time due to the amount of bad product that seems to have been supplied to a number of retailers recently. I personally have come across both EU and Chinese produced compounds which I simply cannot sell because they are, to be frank, shit! Some that we were supplied, from a company supposedly one of the most reputable and that we have never had problems with before, does not even seem to be what it is supposed to..."

Got to admire his integrity as he could just sell it on, would probably lose customers though.

This drugs lark is pretty hit and miss, RC or illegals


----------



## captain codshit

Theres never been any probs with the one i've been using. Always the crystally batch of meph they have and both his M1 and meph are better than any stuff i've seen of the other places! I notice the meph from other places had a horrible smell to it whereas i dont really mind the smell of the crystally stuff too much


----------



## Shambles

If memory serves, somebody mentioned recently that there was a big batch of bad meph that most of the UK vendors were sold that was so bad that some are refusing to sell it on and are waiting till a new batch becomes available. There are other batches (seemingly the smelly ones) that are bad but not so bad and there's clean stuff that has little to no odour and is fine. Or as fine as any RC which seems to have such a strong likelihood of being fairly toxic is


----------



## rickolasnice

^^ The stuff i get always stinks and is always good.. it smells like a stinky more nice and sweet smelling mdma..


----------



## easytiger

i guess there's no such thing as bad publicity then... stuff flying off the shelves quicker than a 2 for 1 offer at toss-cos.


----------



## Shambles

I meant bad as in having more of the negative effects but still very effective, Rickolas. Slightly dodgy "almost there" synth apparently. Admittedly this was mentioned by a vendor who may have had a vested interest... but the vendor in question has excellent product and it doesn't smell.


----------



## captain codshit

How many times have you done the mephedrone Shambles? I've had it off most of the u.k vendors and never came across any that didnt smell. The cleanest, strongest and least smelly stuff is the crystally batch, no doubt. :D


----------



## angelsmoke

That's interesting. The whole crystally/not-crystally stuff too..... one of the advantages of this stuff over pills/mdma *should be* that you're sure what you're getting. With these different types and bad batches floating around... it's a bit weird and worrying. The stuff I smells strongly, but it's not *bad*. Sort of.... maybe very strong vanilla?

I'm on my second real time on this stuff tonight. Took more in one go than the last time (still not leaving a dent in the 2g bag - I think about 100mg) It's great - the euphoria at the beginning was GREEEAT!! As good as the first time (but the first time surprised me, so not as "wow" this time). I wish I had a set of scales so I knew how much I was doing. I'd guessed ~250mg originally, but obviously that'd be a quarter of a 2g bag, and it's nowhere near that. I guess I'm fairly slim, female (maybe girls can't handle their drugs), and don't have tolerances to any similar drugs (mdma maybe, but I think that's just "where's the magic gone" tolerance, not real I-have-to-take-a-lot tolerance).... 

Although at one point, it got a bit "too much". I felt good, but crazy eye wiggles, bit of dizziness, and generally a slightly unpleasant rush. Since I knew the euphoric high doesn't last that long, I went with it in a "yay, I'm totally munted" way. But yet again, I'm going to say probably best to steer clear of this if you have anxiety issues. I was going to say "get hold of some mdma instead"... but if it was that easy, I'd be on that! I guess it's a matter of finding the right dose - I could definitely have taken less this time.

I redosed this time (another bomb of about the same size) and I'm waiting to see if it reproduces the euphoric effect. It's be nice if it did  It was a planned redose.... I don't seem to have the fiending problem.

I'm at risk of going into one of my meph-induced rambles!! Definitely do this with friends and people to chat to if you can. I don't feel like I *need* to talk to someone (I was worried about that) but it'd be nice. Instead of posting on forums cos you're the only people I have to talk to.

I'm gonna go check out the "I'm fucked" thread. Hope you're all have a lovely time too


----------



## captain codshit

^ Haha sounds familiar  Its really hard to stop talking when im on the meph, everything just seems to pour out! Probably speak more shite on the meph than on MDMA. still not as good though.


----------



## Shambles

captain codshit said:


> How many times have you done the mephedrone Shambles? I've had it off most of the u.k vendors and never came across any that didnt smell. The cleanest, strongest and least smelly stuff is the crystally batch, no doubt. :D



I've never bought meph from a UK vendor. The stuff I had was white powder with no strong scent, very clean feeling - no chest discomfort, and very calm yet stimulating. Bit like good MDMA but much shorter-acting. No comedown whatsoever. Got some more coming soon


----------



## Ceres

I'm actually beginning to find it quite a boring substance. It's absolutely useless for getting anything done, even tidying the house, because my attention is constantly flitting from one thing to the next, right now I have a dozen tabs open in my browser and I'm carrying on conversations online with half a dozen different people for example and just cycling between all of them. It's taken me 20 minutes to write this so far. 

I find it really difficult to find good music to go with it, I'm constantly changing the tunes, or listening to a mix and suddenly notice that the tune on is annoying the shit out of me and find myself thinking that the guy who produced it must be a total dickhead to make something so irritating. 

 I don't feel much of a euphoria from it anymore, it's more like a mild speedy buzz that makes me very chatty, confident in the validity of my point of view, very sociable and perhaps a bit too honest. I've actually had a couple of evenings on it where I've become quite morose and focusing on all the bad things in my life, allthough admittedly that did leave me with the seeds of a new willingness to tackle some of those problems and explore new approaches to dealing with them - which I suppose is a positive outcome. 

Oh yeah and the crystally batch, definately smells of solvent when freshly opened, but it's not the same as the fishy smelling stuff I was getting months ago. It's more like a sharp, vinegary smell. The stuff I got recently has been making my nose sting and my eyes water and had me mouthing swearwords under mybreath after doing a line, and for the first time ever with mephedrone from any vendor I had a quite dramatic nosebleed last night and woke up with both nostrils choked up with dried blood. Lovely. 

I'm tempted to compare the whole experience to having a new sexual relationship with someone which is great fun for a while until you get to know the person and realise they are actually dull, facetious, petty, dishonest and ugly on the inside, and even though the sex is good it's outweighed by the intolerability of their shitty personality so to rid yourself of guilt by doing the right thing, you're compelled to end the relationship.


wee addendum I have to get off my chest

I absolutely fucking hate the insidious way it can make me feel as though I'm being perfectly rational when I make arrangements with friends, such as meeting them tomorrow, doing x y z for them at so and so time. Then I wake up the next day, often after having just 3 or 4 hours sleep, feeling ill, antisocial and with an intense desire to be alone. I have let down a friend 3 times in a row now as a direct result of this, infact I've let down several other people aswell, and I fucking hate myself for it.


----------



## easytiger

loving this post Ceres, you sum up perfectly everything that is bad and yet good about this RC. It needs to be treated with caution and respect, i guess it's like most new relationships  or drugs... until you find what suits. Love, loath, respect, tolerate... Either way, neither are compensation for your own self awareness which you obviously have an abundance of.


----------



## angelsmoke

[edited to add]
Ceres - if you fancy a chat to a rambly person with similar views on meph, would you like to chat on MSN or similar? I tried PMing you, but apparently I haven't made enough posts yet. Think you've gone to bed anyway....  maybe chatting random shite to each othe will prevent us from bothering our real-life friends 




Ceres said:


> I'm actually beginning to find it quite a boring substance. It's absolutely useless for getting anything done, even tidying the house, because my attention is constantly flitting from one thing to the next, right now I have a dozen tabs open in my browser and I'm carrying on conversations online with half a dozen different people for example and just cycling between all of them. It's taken me 20 minutes to write this so far.
> 
> I find it really difficult to find good music to go with it, I'm constantly changing the tunes, or listening to a mix and suddenly notice that the tune on is annoying the shit out of me and find myself thinking that the guy who produced it must be a total dickhead to make something so irritating.



Yeh - I did a couple of small lines last weekend - thought it might make tidying more fun. It didn't - it's exactly as you say - flitting too much to really get anything done. Was just frustrating. The more I pushed myself to get on with my day and not just mong chatting on the net, the more it did my head in. Ended up feeling pretty crap. But I didn't do much, so didn't have to suffer for it after.



> I don't feel much of a euphoria from it anymore, it's more like a mild speedy buzz that makes me very chatty, confident in the validity of my point of view, very sociable and perhaps a bit too honest. I've actually had a couple of evenings on it where I've become quite morose and focusing on all the bad things in my life, allthough admittedly that did leave me with the seeds of a new willingness to tackle some of those problems and explore new approaches to dealing with them - which I suppose is a positive outcome.



That's useful info. I thought the 'mdma with the magic back' badge couldn't possibly be deserved.  That'd be way too good to be true!
Sounds like you've been doing it quite often though? 



> [ Oh yeah and the crystally batch, definately smells of solvent when freshly opened, but it's not the same as the fishy smelling stuff I was getting months ago. It's more like a sharp, vinegary smell. The stuff I got recently has been making my nose sting and my eyes water and had me mouthing swearwords under mybreath after doing a line, and for the first time ever with mephedrone from any vendor I had a quite dramatic nosebleed last night and woke up with both nostrils choked up with dried blood. Lovely.



Ugh  That's horrible. The stuff I have does make my eyes mist up a bit... and is reasonably painful, but not swearing out loud painful (I'm quite a wimp). I really really wish there were so many different varieties of this stuff.




> wee addendum I have to get off my chest
> 
> I absolutely fucking hate the insidious way it can make me feel as though I'm being perfectly rational when I make arrangements with friends, such as meeting them tomorrow, doing x y z for them at so and so time. Then I wake up the next day, often after having just 3 or 4 hours sleep, feeling ill, antisocial and with an intense desire to be alone. I have let down a friend 3 times in a row now as a direct result of this, infact I've let down several other people aswell, and I fucking hate myself for it.



Summary of my below meph-induced-ramble:
I know how you feel. You have valid reasons to feel bad, but I am sure that meph has a big effect on how you feel about stuff you did when you were fucked. Worse than MDMA imo, but in the same kinda "arrrrrrrg" way.


Yeah, I know this feeling too. The *perfect rationality* of it.....  you're so clear headed, you know what you're doing, of course you'd like to see them, yay. Dragged on into the next day for me too, where I went and grovelled for something that was really not my fault.

It's not all real though. I chatted with a friend who I hadn't spoken to in quite a while. Yes, I was *way too honest*. She doesn't care, no harm was done, all's good. But I CRINGE whenever I think of our 5 minute chat. Like I did something terrible. Ok, I told her I was fucked, so she probably knew that the only reason I was talking to her was cos I'd talk to anyone.
My point is that it was a perfectly pleasant msn chat with a girl I'll probably never see again, and it made me feel like SHIT. So... sure, you feel crap for letting your friends down, but remember that it's partly the drugs to blame (for the bad feeling - obviously getting no sleep and feeling shite is....)


----------



## VyperPunk

I've been 'lurking' around this thread for a while, finally tried mephedrone so can finally give a constructive post:

Took 1xBL orally, euphoria peaked about 40mins after consuming; very nice feeling 
It soon went though, so I took another BL roughly 1.5 hours after the first. The euphoria was even more intense and lasted la 'lil longer. 

Also experienced:
- Very slight gurning
- Blurry vision on the second, more intense peak
- Heavy head afterwards (no headache, but just felt a bit weird)
- Appetite came back fairly quickly
- occasionally (during the high) I felt some pressure around my chest, it wasn't painful and did not linger so I'm not worried
- Heart rate still seemed higher than normal and only seemed to go back to normal several hours since the last BL. But (as others have pointed out) I read about increased heart rate before I took it so it might just be in my head that it is higher.

I can see why people can bindge on this substance, I only ordered a small amount to test it, but when I order a larger amount I think I will let a friend look after it just in case! I also put my mobile away to prevent any verbal-diaorehea...


----------



## angelsmoke

Sounds like you had a good time  With a fast recovery too, nice!

I have done ok on ignoring the urges to have more.... though it's tempting, it's not _that_ morning for me.

The talking to friends thing though - hell yes, mobile away and out of sight!! What Ceres said is exactly right - the way it makes you feel like you're being completely rational is really quite difficult if you interact with other people....  too many possible instances of "I will make a rational decision to tell this people this". Like has been said - too much honesty ensues. I think it's a sweet and nice quality - but it is a problem for people who do it on their own at home... I guess with friends around you'd have no urge to pick up the phone.


----------



## Ghostface

Are you guys spacing it out at all? You can't can meph day in day out and expect the same result. I remember reading that it helps release serotonin and not only dopamine so you have two give your body breaks to replenish the serotonin.


----------



## IRL.icecoolmadness

Its my second favourite party drug (why after mdma of course), i find it particularly suitable when one has to be around sober people since it isnt too overpowering compared to mdma and gurning can be tamed with a righteous dose of Mg (strangely citrate never did much but amino acid mg complex does wonders).

I hear all this talk about possible heart issues, but neither myself nor mates of mine ever experienced any of those ill effects. That said, I firmly believe it is to be used with extreme caution, like any other psychotropic substance, especially an RC, if not more so.

As a side note, Mr. Postman, where art thou ?


----------



## angelsmoke

Ghostface69 said:


> Are you guys spacing it out at all? You can't can meph day in day out and expect the same result. I remember reading that it helps release serotonin and not only dopamine so you have two give your body breaks to replenish the serotonin.



Aye - I think longer breaks would be a good idea. I think I'll apply the same rules as I do for MDMA:
- Takes me about a week to fully recover
- If I did it every week I'd always be recovering and never just feel normal
- If I did it every fortnight I'd spend 50% of my time recovering. Still seems too much

I've basically been doing it every weekend (well, MDMA last week, but similar enough) for 3 weeks. I'm going to try to take a break of at least 3 weeks... at least then it's a novelty then recovery thing, not a constant cycle. Course, I have no self control and I'll probably be back tomorrow! No - really - I think being stupid with stuff like this and doing it too often 'ruins it for the rest of you'.  Anyway - I'll enjoy it more if it's less often. [edit] Just been browsing around here and saw that it supposedly takes 2 weeks to properly recover (serotonin) after MDMA. Since Mephedrone is also a serotonin thingy, I think I'll up my down-time to a month. Right now I feel pretty wiped out. I feel good, not comedowny, but my back, neck, shoulders all ache. I get the same feeling after MDMA - "I feel happy but wiped, and just want to be nice to my poor debilitated body for a while".

Purple knees not as bad this time. My hands look a bit funny though. Red at the fingertips and they were looking a bit bruised earlier. Circulation shite. Please think carefully and research lots if you have existing circulatory problems before going near this stuff! 

Don't yell at me for doing too much too often. I am feeling feeble and fragile. Time for a cup o tea.


----------

